# Wie viele Messer braucht Mann?



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Ich behaupte, 4 Stück.....

1. Ein Sackmesser aus der Schweiz. Ohne Vic, oder Wenger würde man das Haus ja nackt verlassen!

2. Ein Mora, am besten dreilagig - wegen der Schärfe - als ultimatives Arbeitsmesser und auf dem Boot.

3. Ein Opinel (min. No. 10) im Angelzeug.

4. Ein Dick Ergogrip Fischfiletiermesser. Die Fischindustrie weiss, warum sie es hauptsächlich verwendet. Alternativ auch eines von Swibo, wenn man blaue Griffe nicht mag. Natürlich für zu Hause, in der Küche, am Wasser braucht keiner ein Filetiereisen.

Alles weitere kann man haben, ja sollte man eigentlich auch haben, denn zu viele Messer kann Mann nicht besitzen!

Zum Beispiel ein Laguiole - das perfekte Jausen-, Brotzeit-, Vespermesser. Einen Büffel - wenn es mal etwas gröber hergeht und das Mora an seine Grenzen kommt, man aber noch keine Axt mitführen möchte. Und eine Machete in der Rutentasche ist auch kein Fehler. Wenn man mal etwas freischneiden möchte...!


----------



## jkc (12. August 2019)

3 und 4 habe ich, Nr.2 war schon öfters im Blickfeld, aber noch nie mitgenommen.
Nr. 1 ist bei mir anders besetzt. Zum einem durch das BW-Klappmeser und durch ein leider gesetzlich nicht ganz unkompliziertes Einhandmesser. Trotz augenscheinlich schärferer Gesetze gab's in UK damit aber keine Probleme.
Mir fehlte noch etwas größeres, grobes mit fester Klinge, für wenn es Mal durch den (Brombeer-)Busch geht. Muss längst nicht immer dabei sein, habe ich jahrelang nicht gebraucht, aber kürzlich dann eben doch wieder


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Wenn man die Küche mal ausklammert brauche ich im angelkontext ein Messer, mein Mora, und im sonstigen Kontext habe ich lange Zeit ein Multitool oder ein Victorinox mit rungeschleppt und bin mittlerweile zu nem checkkartengroßem Multitool mit Schneidkante und Flaschenöffner umgestiegen. Die Vics sind mir zu groß für doch begrenzte bzw sinnlose Tools und Opinel lehne ich wegen Klappmesser und Frankreich ab.  ein kleines, scharfes und stabiles Messerchen würde mir gefallen, aber die ganz kleinen sind eben auch fast ausschließlich werbegeschenkqualität


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Ich habe meistens auch nur dieses alte Hammesfahrmesser in der Hosentasche, weil es mit allen Maßen unter den kritischen Werten liegt.


----------



## rippi (12. August 2019)

Eigentlich braucht man nur einen Teppichcutter. Mit dem kann man alles ohne Problem in bester Qualität hinbekommen. Aber letztendlich macht das keiner, denn es ist sehr umständlich. 

Wichtig: Entweder als Rückseite der Machete oder ein Extra-Messer mit Klappsäge, falls man sich mal einen Ast durch die Haut jagt und nicht mehr anders raus bekommt. Zudem empfiehlt sich ein gutes Skalpell. Und natürlich ein Bowie-Messer, dass nicht benutzt wird, aber gut zur Schau gestellt wird.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

4 Messser passt soweit... Hab ich auch in wechselnder Nutzung. 






Das Buck zum Angeln, das Urban Trapper immer so (EDC), das Schweizer wenn's nicht auftragen soll und das Exskelibur 2 als Bau/Arbeitsmesser...


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

1.habe ich. In fast jeder Jackentasche oder sonstigen Tasche befindet sich das klassische Victorinox. Dazu gesellt sich noch ein etwas größeres Wenger Ranger.
2. habe ich auch, allerdings nur das ganz einfache Companion.
3. klar, Opinel ist Kult, als nächstes kommt das No12 Slime line.
4. Dick habe ich auch, allerdings nicht als Filetierer, sondern diverse Ausbeiner und Kochmesser. Dazu gesellen sich noch Zwilling, Haiku, Dreizack, Victorinox usw.

Swibo habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ist ja ne Untermarke von Wenger (welche vor einigen Jahren von Victorinox aufgekauft wurden)

ansoonsten, haben möchte ich viel, ist allerdings auch ne Preisfrage. Aber ein, zwei Laguiole stehen ebenfalls ganz oben auf der "Kauf ich"-Liste (anderereseits ist auch bald Weihnachten )
Machete könnte ich noch eine gebrauchen, da nehme ich gerne Tipps und Empfehlungen entgegen.

Mit Messern ist es fast ein wenig wie mit Angelkram - haben ist besser als brauchen.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Machete könnte ich noch eine gebrauchen, da nehme ich gerne Tipps und Empfehlungen entgegen.


Schau mal bei Condor nach dem "Primitve Bushknive" - das hat für mich einen sehr hohen "haben will" Faktor. Condor ist auch grundsätzlich für Buschmesser eine sehr gute Adresse. Echt was für die Praxis!

https://www.waldlaufershop.de/produkte/condor-messer/


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. August 2019)

Ich habe zwei Einhandmesser von S&W - eines mit glatter Klinge fürs Boot - eines mit Absatz als Säge fürs Uferangeln

Ein Arbeitsmesser von Fiskars mit feststehender Klinge- fürs NK zurechtschneiden und Vorschnitt von Lumb/Leng/Stonie... deren Haut ist so zäh und macht die Filetiermesser schnell stumpf.

Ein Marttiini Filetiermesser Semiflexibel in 21cm - und eines von Fiskars in hochflexibel 25cm


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

Zum Thema Macheten hab ich mal vor nem Jahr recht viel gesucht. Wollte eine haben (kam nie dazu)
Gelandet bin ich damals bei Tramontina... Das ist das Prei-Leistungs-Verhältnis noch ok.
Hier auch mal ein Clip, den ich damals dazu gefunden hatte:


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Im Grunde genommen tut es jede Machete, die nicht gleich beim ersten Hieb verbiegt. Aber das Auge hackt ja bekanntlich mit.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> https://www.waldlaufershop.de/produkte/condor-messer/


Den Link hättest du mir nicht verraten dürfen.Jetzt bin ich so richtig angefixt. Sind paar tolle Teile dabei!


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Den Link hättest du mir nicht verraten dürfen.Jetzt bin ich so richtig angefixt. Sind paar tolle Teile dabei!


...und der Klingenaffe brüllt ihm von der Schulter ins Ohr .....!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> 4. Ein Dick Ergogrip Fischfiletiermesser. Die Fischindustrie weiss, warum sie es hauptsächlich verwendet. Alternativ auch eines von Swibo, wenn man blaue Griffe nicht mag. Natürlich für zu Hause, in der Küche, am Wasser braucht keiner ein Filetiereisen.



Bei Filetiermessern bevorzuge ich die Marke Marttiini, in unterschiedlichen Klingenlängen. Scharf, leicht nachzuschärfen, sehr flexible Klingen und auch bei nassen Händen sehr gut zu handhaben durch den Kautschuk-Griff.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

ich glaube ich hole mir mal so ein Douk Douk!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hole mir mal so ein Douk Douk!


Ernsthaft? Ich fass es nicht... So'n Ding hatte ein Bekannter von mir auch - und fand's geil. Für mich wär das nix. Tja, die Geschmäcker...


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hole mir mal so ein Douk Douk!





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich fass es nicht... So'n Ding hatte ein Bekannter von mir auch - und fand's geil. Für mich wär das nix. Tja, die Geschmäcker...


In Sachen Schärfbarkeit stehen sie den Carbonklingen der Franzosen und Japaner in nichts nach. Einfachstes Schneidgerät aber 100% Funktion!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> In Sachen Schärfbarkeit stehen sie den Carbonklingen der Franzosen und Japaner in nichts nach. Einfachstes Schneidgerät aber 100% Funktion!


...und potthässlich. Aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Da gibt es weitaus häßlichere Klappmesser, die ein hundertfaches kosten.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2019)

Hallo,

brauchen oder haben? Da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Früher war ich mal ein kleiner Messerfetischist. Aus dieser Zeit habe ich so etwa 10 Taschenmesser, 8 andere Klappmesser (für die Hosentasche zu groß) so etwa 8 feststehende Messer und 3 Filetiermesser. Summa summarum so rund 30 Messer, ich weiss, ist eigentlich nicht annähernd nötig, war aber mal halt schön.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

Opinel No.11 ... mehr brauch ich nicht und würde nur rumliegen.
Daheim brauch ich auch kein Filetiermesser, nachdem ich knapp nen Jahr inner Fischbude auf Accord filetiert habe, belächel ich solche Messer nur noch...zu lang, zu dick, zu flexibel. 
Nix womit ich heute noch filetieren würde. 12er Ausbeiner, schön scharf und schmaler geschliffen...fertig.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich fass es nicht... So'n Ding hatte ein Bekannter von mir auch - und fand's geil. Für mich wär das nix. Tja, die Geschmäcker...


Ja. mein Scheiß Ernst.  Noch nichts vom kommenden Herbst-Winter Trend 2019/2020 gehört? Motto: Mut zur Hässlichkeit!


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Opinel No.11 ... mehr brauch ich nicht und würde nur rumliegen.
> Daheim brauch ich auch kein Filetiermesser, nachdem ich knapp nen Jahr inner Fischbude auf Accord filetiert habe, belächel ich solche Messer nur noch...zu lang, zu dick, zu flexibel.
> Nix womit ich heute noch filetieren würde. 12er Ausbeiner, schön scharf und schmaler geschliffen...fertig.


Da helfen sicher handwerkliche Fähigkeiten in dem Bereich  ich filier mit meinem kleinen Zwilling Küchenmesser, das klappt für mich so gut dass ich noch keinen Gedanken an ein filetiermesser verloren habe


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Das berüchtigte Filetmesser braucht man auch bloss, um dem Fisch aus der Jacke zu helfen. Fürs lösen der Filets von der Karkasse tut es im Prinzip auch ein Cutter aus der 1,- € Kiste. Zum Abhäuten nehme ich am liebsten bei größeren Fischen ein Schinkenmesser. Sonst eben das Dick.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da helfen sicher handwerkliche Fähigkeiten in dem Bereich  ich filier mit meinem kleinen Zwilling Küchenmesser, das klappt für mich so gut dass ich noch keinen Gedanken an ein filetiermesser verloren habe


Das kommt davon, wenn man nur kleine Fische filetiert! 
(Baha - der war böse, musste aber sein )


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man nur kleine Fische filetiert!
> (Baha - der war böse, musste aber sein )


Die große  Laichfische zu schonen kommt dir wohl nicht in den Sinn, du... du... du... _*Kochtopf*_angler


----------



## ollidi (12. August 2019)

So ein paar habe ich auch rumliegen. 

Filetiermesser habe ich zwei von Martiini und eines von Borger.







Diverse Messer mit feststehender Klinge. Davon zwei Mora und das linke Messer ist das "Light My Fire". Das hat mir schon gut beim Feueranmachen geholfen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Normale Taschenmesser, wobei aber das Laguiole En Aubrac das Sahnestück ist. Das kleine schwarze Leatherman ist mein immerdabei Messer, weil es so schön bei einer Jeans in die kleine Tasche reinpasst.
Links unten das Messer kann man auseinandernehmen und hat dann Messer und Gabel.






Und diverse andere Taschenmesser von Victorinox (das sind aber längst noch nicht alle auf dem Bild), sowie BW-Taschenmesser und andere.


----------



## geomas (12. August 2019)

Nachdem ich neulich aus Versehen ohne jedes Messer am Wasser war, statte ich gerade jede Angeltasche mit „irgendeinem uralten Taschenmesser” aus.
Dabei gehts erstmal nur um das Vorweisenkönnen eines Messers im Falle einer Kontrolle.

Ansonsten hab ich den edlen Messern abgeschworen und typischerweise ein Victorinox dabei.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> So ein paar habe ich auch rumliegen.
> 
> Filetiermesser habe ich zwei von Martiini und eines von Borger.
> Anhang anzeigen 328334
> ...


Das sieht ja aus ,wie in ein Messer Laden.


----------



## Mikesch (12. August 2019)

Punkt 1: 100%ige Zustimmung!
Punkt 2: siehe Pkt. 1, ansonsten ist immer irgend ein Messer Griffbereit.
Punkt 3: In jeder Angeltasche ist ein Messer zu finden, egal ob Klappmesser od. feststehend.
Punkt 4: Div. Filetiermesser und sonstige Arbeitsmesser liegen in einer Küchenschublade.

Eine unbestimmte Menge an Messern (klappbar u. feststehend) findet sich noch im Schrank meines "Männerzimmers", oder auch frei herumlliegend.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das berüchtigte Filetmesser braucht man auch bloss, um dem Fisch aus der Jacke zu helfen.


Umständlich damit und dauert zu lang eben weil zu flexibel.



Andal schrieb:


> Zum Abhäuten nehme ich am liebsten bei größeren Fischen ein Schinkenmesser. Sonst eben das Dick.


So schauts aus, Köche missbrauchen  genau jene Schinkenmesser für diesen Job. Und wenn nicht zur Hand, tut auch ne Konditorsäge bestens diesen Job. Ist sowieso eins der meistverwendeten Messer bei Köchen.
Da wird in einem Zug durchgezogen und runter ist die Pelle.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Und diverse andere Taschenmesser von Victorinox (das sind aber längst noch nicht alle auf dem Bild), sowie BW-Taschenmesser und andere.


Weil ich grad das kleine Dreifingermesserchen entdeckt (das unter dem BW) hab:
Genau so ein Ding war im meiner allerwildesten Zeit mein Jagdmesser Nr.1!

Natürlich haben mich erst mal immer alle ausgelacht, wenn ich das Spielzeug aus der Tasche gezogen hab.
Wenn ich dann aber, wenige Augenblicke später mit dem Aufbrechen des Rehs, mit natürlich nicht hochgekrämpelten, sauberen Hemdsärmel, fertig war hat keiner mehr gelacht...

Hab damit in einer Saison rund 25 Stück Rehwild aufgebrochen und aus der Decke geschlagen und noch mehrere Dachse abgeschwartet.
Andere Messer wären immer griffbereit gelegen, aber das Messerchen lag einfach zu gut in der Hand...

Regelmässig nachschleifen war natürlich Pflicht, aber bei der kurzen Klinge ging das einfach und blitzschnell.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Nachdem ich neulich aus Versehen ohne jedes Messer am Wasser war, statte ich gerade jede Angeltasche mit „irgendeinem uralten Taschenmesser” aus.
> Dabei gehts erstmal nur um das Vorweisenkönnen eines Messers im Falle einer Kontrolle.



Seit ihr in M-V laut Gesetzgebung dazu verpflichtet ein Messer beim Angeln mitzuführen? 
Wäre ja schon nen starker Tobak dies als Bedingung auszulegen.


----------



## Jason (12. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> So ein paar habe ich auch rumliegen.
> 
> Filetiermesser habe ich zwei von Martiini und eines von Borger.
> Anhang anzeigen 328334
> ...



Messerjoke ist ein Scheiß gegen dich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Seit ihr in M-V laut Gesetzgebung dazu verpflichtet ein Messer beim Angeln mitzuführen?
> Wäre ja schon nen starker Tobak dies als Bedingung auszulegen.


In Bayern war in der Regel überall Metermass, Hakenlöser, Messer, Priest als Grundausrüstung vorgeschrieben.

Ist ja im Prinzip ok.
Wie soll man den ohne auch einenFisch waidgereicht UND gesetzteskomform Versorgen?

Zusätzlich sind an etlichen Gewässern Kescher und nicht selten auch ein Rachensperrer immer mitzuführen.
Natürlich kein Gesetz aber halt laut Gewässerordnung.

Sowas führt dann zu so Stilblüten, wie dem Aquarienkescher am Rucksack eines Spinnanglers:
"Kescher ist Kescher und dabei haben muss ich einen!
Wie groß steht nirgendwo geschrieben..."


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

Kescher, Bandmaß und auch ne Waage ist ja alles ok. Zur waidgerechten Tötung eines Fisches ist aber nicht zwingend ein Messer erforderlich.
Abgesehen davon kollidiert dies mitunter dann auch noch mit dem Waffengesetz, welches sicher nicht jeder Angler mal eben so kennt.


----------



## Mikesch (12. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ... Zur waidgerechten Tötung eines Fisches ist aber nicht zwingend ein Messer erforderlich.
> Abgesehen davon kollidiert dies mitunter dann auch noch mit dem Waffengesetz, ...


Wie willst du Herzstich od. Kehlschnitt ohne Messer durchführen?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> … Abgesehen davon kollidiert dies mitunter dann auch noch mit dem Waffengesetz, ...


​Für Angler u. Jäger z. B. gelten Ausnahmen bei der Ausführung ihrer Tätigkeit.


----------



## bobbl (12. August 2019)

Ich trage beim angeln mein Leatherman sidekick, für mich absolut genial, auch zum abhaken.

Zum Zerlegen und filetieren verwende ich ein victorinox (Messe Geschenk) oder mein heiß geliebtes marttiini Messer, das ich von meiner Oma geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## Rannebert (12. August 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Für Angler u. Jäger z. B. gelten Ausnahmen bei der Ausführung ihrer Tätigkeit.



Und für den Weg zum Wasser und zurück schliessen wir dann alle schön unsere Messer in gesicherten Transportboxen weg! 

Ich komme an sich gut mit drei verschiedenen Messern aus:
Ein Mora am Gürtel wenn ich am Wasser bin
Ein Martinii in der Küche
Und eigentlich immer dabei als EDC ein 8er Carbon-Opinel, davon hab ich mehrere, die sind inzwischen auch gut 24 Jahre alt. Hab ich einstmals in Frankreich im Blister an irgendeiner Supermarktkasse gekauft. Denke aber langsam daüber nach, die mal gegen aktuellere zu ersetzen. Die sind teils inzwischen so gut eingelaufen, dass sie als Einhandmesser funktionieren -ein Schwung aus dem Handgelenk und offen-, und vor allem nicht wie die neueren auch im geschlossenen Zustand arretiert werden können. Und das ist dann manchmal nicht so schön, wenn das Messer halb offen in der Tasche ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wie willst du Herzstich od. Kehlschnitt ohne Messer durchführen?



Schau einfach mal in deine Kiste/Tasche, was da so an spitzes Zeux drinne schlummert. 
Ob man das Herz nun mit der Zentimeter breiten Klinge halbiert oder einfach "chirurgisch" perforiert ist letztlich das Gleiche. Bei ersterem hab ich allerdings mehr Sauerei.
Beim Aal durchtrenne ich nur das Rückgrat und zwar völlig ohne Messer  mit nem Aaltöter.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Man kann auch das Genick durchbeißen


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Egal was man mitführt, es muss scharf sein. Alleine schon deswegen, weil Schnitte von scharfen Messern besser heilen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

Für nen Kiemenschnitt (nicht Kehlschnitt!) genügt selbst ne simple Schere...selbst Nachts ohne Lampe kriegt das jeder hin ohne sich dabei in die Finger zu raspeln.
Ist mir jedenfalls tausendmal lieber und auch die schnellere Ausblutvariante wie mit ner Klinge in Organe rumstochern.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Ich setze für gewöhnlich einen herzstich und mach dann einen kiemenschnitt, bei Aalköfis reicht ne ködernadel. Aalen stoß ich die Klinge durch die Wirbelsäule


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Egal was man mitführt, es muss scharf sein. Alleine schon deswegen, weil Schnitte von scharfen Messern besser heilen!


#isso 

P.S. Liebe Leute, das Thema ist "wieviele Messer braucht ein Angler" und nicht "wie kann ich Fische mit spitzen und messerähnliche Gegenständen massakrieren". 
Nicht, dass gleich noch einer schreibt, "Joh, Aale schmeiß ich immer so lange auf den Boden, bis er sich nicht mehr rührt".


----------



## geomas (13. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Seit ihr in M-V laut Gesetzgebung dazu verpflichtet ein Messer beim Angeln mitzuführen?
> Wäre ja schon nen starker Tobak dies als Bedingung auszulegen.



In der Gewässerordnung des LAV steht das Messer drin („einstellbare Schonrachensperre” auch). Ich wurde bislang äußerst selten kontrolliert und nach den mitgeführten Utensilien noch nie gefragt, aber mit nem Messer in der Tasche kann ich im Fall der Fälle ne prinzipielle Entnahmeabsicht demonstrieren.


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Im Hefterl von meinem ehemaligen Verein steht allen Ernstes drin, dass beim Raubfischangeln ein Gaff und eine Rachensperre mitzuführen ist.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. August 2019)

Ich bekenne mich zu gefalteten Stahl !


----------



## Mike- (15. August 2019)

Ich habe bis dato nur ein Opinel in Größe N°7 dabei, ab Größe 6 kann man die Klinge arretieren, auch im eingeklappten Zustand. 

Die billigste Ausführung hat einen Bucheholz Griff, der würde bei Wasserkontakt aufdunsen. Man kann den Griff frittieren dann ist das Holz wasserdicht, oder man wählt einen anderen Holzgriff aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. August 2019)

Zum Angeln ein Martiini Filitiermesser.

Im Urlaub auf abwegigen Routen fremder Kontinente mein schweres Tauchermesser und mein Glock (vom österreichischem Bundesheer).

Zum Schwammerlsuchen nehme ich ein altes Essmesser mit abgerundeter Spitze.

Achso ja, in meiner Bux habe ich einen Hirschfänger, auch wenn der regelmäßig dann von Security und Polizei abgenommen wird.

Ansonsten habe ich im Alltag keni Messer dabei, warum auch?


----------



## Riesenangler (15. August 2019)

Also Beruflich, habe ich bestimmt zwei Dutzend Klingen am Start. Beim Angeln meist zwei.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. August 2019)

Eben gelesen, in Dänemark darf man keine feststehenden Klingen mitführen, und nicht arretierbare nur bis 7cm, auch nicht als Angler. Ist euch das bekannt ? Da muss ich mir ja noch ein Klappmesser besorgen  wie schade


----------



## feederbrassen (15. August 2019)

Ein Victorinox für fast alles. 
Martinii Filetiermesser mit dem man sich zur Not noch rasieren könnte. 
Ein Bowiemesser fürs grobe 
Zu guter letzt ein Stiefelmesser. 
Noch diverse andere.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen, in Dänemark darf man keine feststehenden Klingen mitführen, und nicht arretierbare nur bis 7cm, auch nicht als Angler. Ist euch das bekannt ? Da muss ich mir ja noch ein Klappmesser besorgen  wie schade



U.a. deshalb bekommen mich auch keine zehn Pferde in dieses Land, wenn's nicht beruflich sein muss. Hab auch keine Lust, wegen 5 Minuten Überschreitung der Parkzeit 120 Euro zu zahlen. War froh, als Siemens die Windenergiesparte dort vertickt hatte.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2019)

Für kein Land gilt eine Besuchspflicht!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Für kein Land gilt eine Besuchspflicht!


Ausser für Nordhessen!


----------



## Andal (15. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ausser für Nordhessen!


Aber auch nur, weil es so im Weg liegt!


----------



## zandertex (15. August 2019)

am wasser reicht mir ein über 40 jahre junges,sauscharfes dick fleischmesser,noch aus der lehre!


----------



## Rannebert (15. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich habe bis dato nur ein Opinel in Größe N°7 dabei, ab Größe 6 kann man die Klinge arretieren, auch im eingeklappten Zustand.



Jaja, wenn die nicht schon 20+ Jahre alt sind, dann geht das so! Bei den damaligen Modellen ging das halt noch nicht, und man konnte den Ring im geöffneten Zustand in beide Richtungen arretieren, was mir bei dem neuen tatsächlich etwas fehlt.

Zwei Alte flankieren ein Modernes!


----------



## phirania (16. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich zu gefalteten Stahl !
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328343
> ...



Das auf dem zweiten Bild hat schon was......
Liegt bestimmt gut in der Hand.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein Klappmesser mit 7cm Klinge für Dänemark ? Bin gerade auf der suche.....


----------



## Mike- (16. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Jaja, wenn die nicht schon 20+ Jahre alt sind, dann geht das so! Bei den damaligen Modellen ging das halt noch nicht, und man konnte den Ring im geöffneten Zustand in beide Richtungen arretieren, was mir bei dem neuen tatsächlich etwas fehlt.
> 
> Zwei Alte flankieren ein Modernes!
> Anhang anzeigen 328454




Ich habe mein N°7 erst vor 1,5 Wochen auf Amazon gekauft, das lässt sich im eingeklappten und ausgeklappten Zustand festklemmen, damit die Klinge nicht verrutscht. Nix da 20 Jahre... 


@Tikey0815 die Opinel wären eine günstige Alternative. Entweder du frittierst den Bucheholzgriff oder du nimmst wegen der Wasserdichtigkeit gleich eins mit Eicheholz Griff, Walnuss oder sonst etwas. In einem Angelshop gibts die auch, da steht wasserfest dabei (im Bezug auf den Holzgriff, ich weiß aber nicht mehr welches Holz gemeint ist). Die Klingel ist dünn und biegbar.
Edit: Das Opinel aus dem Angelshop war mit Bubinga Holz.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. August 2019)

Frittieren ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste was man Holz antun kann, vorallem dann wenn man Fett nimmt, welches nicht aushärtet.
Wenn man seinen Holzgriffen wirklich etwas Gutes tun will, dann bitte nur Einölen, ca. 20min liegen lassen und überschüssiges Öl abreiben mit Küchenkrep.
Für diesen Prozess auch nur Öl nehmen, welches eben aushärten kann. Dabei fallen Olivenöl und Rapsöl zb weg, die härten überhaupt nicht aus, hinterlassen eine klebrige Oberfläche und riechen auch schnell etwas ranzig.
Walnußöl und Leinöl härten aus, beide Sorten sind ideal zur Holzbehandlung, vorallem dann wenn man mit dem Messer Lebensmittel be-/verarbeitet.
Dabei reicht es völlig, dies alle paar Monate mal zu wiederholen.

Wasserdicht ist sowieso kein Holz, selbst sehr schweres wie Ebenholz oder Grenadil nicht. Das Buchenholz der Opinel ist sowieso schon leicht vorbehandelt, zudem auch recht hart, selbst bei 2h Dauerwässerung quillt das nicht wirklich auf. Da brauch man sich gar keine Sorgen machen, meins lag mehrfach im Dauerregen oder auch mal tagelang inner nassen Kiste und hat nichts eingebüsst.


----------



## BlackLions (16. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen, in Dänemark darf man keine feststehenden Klingen mitführen, und nicht arretierbare nur bis 7cm, auch nicht als Angler. Ist euch das bekannt ? Da muss ich mir ja noch ein Klappmesser besorgen  wie schade



Als Jäger und Angler darfst Du ein Messer mit feststehender Klinge bei der jeweiligen Ausübung/Tätigkeit mitführen. Die Klingenlänge darf 12cm nicht überschreiten und im PKW muss das Messer in einer verschliessbaren Kiste transportiert werden. Das ist unser Stand vom Mai 2019.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. August 2019)

Messergesetz in Dänemark, Stand 01.07.2016
https://knife-blog.com/waffengesetz-in-danemark/


----------



## Andal (16. August 2019)

Ein Opinel ist ein einfaches Messer und wird es immer bleiben. Wer meint, er könne daraus mit Muttis Küche ein Hinderer machen, lebt eh auf dem falschen Planeten. Man kann es ein wenig pimpen, aber es bleibt immer ein einfaches, aber gutes Messer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2019)

Danke, ich hab mir ein Böker Plus Tech-Tool Carbon gegönnt


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Messergesetz in Dänemark, Stand 01.07.2016
> https://knife-blog.com/waffengesetz-in-danemark/


Danke!! Laut diesem Link wurde das Gesetz 2016 überarbeitet und nun sind auch mehr als 7cm legal nutzbar....sehr interessant


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen, in Dänemark darf man keine feststehenden Klingen mitführen, und nicht arretierbare nur bis 7cm, auch nicht als Angler. Ist euch das bekannt ? Da muss ich mir ja noch ein Klappmesser besorgen  wie schade


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.Wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.Wo hast du das gelesen?


Ich habe das zuerst im 'Angelführer Ostseeküste Als' gelesen und dann im Internet gegoogelt, auf mehreren Seiten wurde das bestätigt, deshalb hat mich der Link von Bimmelrudi überrascht, seit 2016 wurde das Gesetz wohl etwas gelockert. Mein Angelführer ist auf Stand 2010.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2019)

@Tikey0815 Gerade auch gelesen.


----------



## Andal (16. August 2019)

Diese "Messergesetze" jucken mich rein gar nicht. Ich habe meine Messer schön in der Angeltasche und nicht upside down in einem Messerholster und ich renne damit auch nicht in Innenstädten herum - ja ich renne eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Innenstädten herum. Also was soll es?


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Diese "Messergesetze" jucken mich rein gar nicht. Ich habe meine Messer schön in der Angeltasche und nicht upside down in einem Messerholster und ich renne damit auch nicht in Innenstädten herum - ja ich renne eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Innenstädten herum. Also was soll es?


Mag ja sein, ich denke eigentlich auch so, aber wenn du mal ne Grenze überquerst (auch EU) stehst du plötzlich mal im Rampenlicht, und dann finden die dein Buschmesser im Kofferraum (Ohne verschlossene Kiste) ......Insbesondere zu heutigen Zeiten.....aber bei Dir mach ich mir keine Sorgen, du trittst ja keine Reise an


----------



## Andal (16. August 2019)

Ausland ist wieder etwas anderes. Aber selbst wenn man durch Dänemark nach Norwegen reist und bestimmungsgemäße große Messer vernünftig verpackt mitgeführt werden, dann tut einem keiner etwas. Ich rede hier von Filet-, Küchen- und Abschwartmessern - nicht von apokalyptischen Zombiehalbierern!


----------



## thanatos (20. August 2019)

die Messer auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte,eins davon ist beim Angeln immer dabei ,wie viel  Messer ich überhaupt besitze ??????????
möchte jetzt nicht zählen, auf jeden Fall an jeder Hose eins am Gürtel ,in jeder Jackentasche eins , ohne Messer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen .
Auf jeden Fall- keins hat den üblichen europäischen "Sicherheitsschliff", rasieren sollte man sich mit jedem Messer können.


----------



## Stefan (24. August 2019)

Danke für den Thread... 
Hat mich daran erinnert, was ich schon lange machen wollte... ein Alroundmesser anzuschaffen mit möglichst gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und vernünftiger Klinge.

Habe mich gerade dafür entschieden:
https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt...3SChpzpAKA03jtQoTC9eUTGqiKK5NUqUaAulXEALw_wcB

Hatte ich schon selbst in der Hand, prima Handhabung und verkörpert die meisten Eigenschaften, die ich im Großen- und Ganzen an ein Angler-Allroundmesser stelle. 

Ansonsten habe ich immer ein Vic Taschenmesser dabei und zwei Filitiermesser, eins davon mit "langer" Klinge. Das andere nenne ich mal "Standardgröße".


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2019)

Schaut euch mal den Laden an, recht preiswert:
https://kh-security.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=taschenmesser


----------



## Andal (24. August 2019)

Was mich bei mehrteiligen Taschenmessern schon immer ärgert und zugleich wundert, ist der Umstand, dass die Hauptklinge dann immer absolut linksseitig angebracht ist. So enorm wichtige Details, wie die Nagelfeile, braucht man ja Outdoor pausenlos für eine perfekte Wildnismaniküre, steht dann mittig zur Verfügung. Das mag vielleicht dem Rechtshänder nicht so auffallen, aber für Linkshänder ist das bisweilen enorm störend.

Selbst Anfragen bei Vic wurden bloss mit Plattheiten, aber keiner wirklichen Antwort, abgefrühstückt!


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. September 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal den Laden an, recht preiswert:
> https://kh-security.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=taschenmesser



was mich an diesen ganzen security - schlag micht tot shops nervt , ist, das die genau die verbotenen teile als selbstschutz werkzeuge anbieten, die im realem leben absolut verboten sind.
bzw die berufsgenossenschaft das tragen von vorn herein verbietet !


----------



## phirania (12. September 2019)

Mann braucht immer mehr Messer als er hat...


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> was mich an diesen ganzen security - schlag micht tot shops nervt , ist, das die genau die verbotenen teile als selbstschutz werkzeuge anbieten, die im realem leben absolut verboten sind.



So!


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Mann braucht immer mehr Messer als er hat...


och , das geht schon ,.

so lange die "Dritten" schön scharf geschliffen sind

der begriff Hackfresse kommt nicht von ungefähr !


----------



## Waller Michel (13. September 2019)

BlackLions schrieb:


> Als Jäger und Angler darfst Du ein Messer mit feststehender Klinge bei der jeweiligen Ausübung/Tätigkeit mitführen. Die Klingenlänge darf 12cm nicht überschreiten und im PKW muss das Messer in einer verschliessbaren Kiste transportiert werden. Das ist unser Stand vom Mai 2019.



Genauer in einem verschlossenem Behältniss !
Das bedeutet irgendwas wo ein verschlossenes Schloss drauf ist ! Kann ne Tasche sein, ein Kasten oder ähnliches, Hauptsache es is auf dem Weg zum oder vom Wasser nicht zugriffsbereit . Paragraph 42 Waffenfesetz .
Bei einer Machete ist es aber leider etwas komplizierter ,da Sie vom deutschen Waffenrecht nicht speziell erfasst ist ! Generell ist sie dazu bestimmt um zB Gartenarbeiten oder ähnliches auszuführen, könnte aber " trotzdem " von einem Richter oder der Polizei als Messer oder Hieb und Stichwaffe gewertet werden! 
Deshalb zur Sicherheit am besten auch hier ,in einem verschlossenem Behältniss transportieren oder auf die Scheide einen Riemen mit Öse drauf nähen das man mit Schloss versehen kann, so das Sie nicht zugriffsbereit ist. 
Der Spökes ist natürlich nicht meine persönliche Meinung sondern halt das liebe gute deutsche Waffengesetz ....



LG Michael


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2019)

es gab irgend wann in China auch so ein Waffenverbot - da sind dann aus Arbeitsgeräten eben Waffen geworden wie z.B. die Saigabel aus einer
Heuforke ,das Tonfa aus einem Dreschflegel u,s.w. und neue Kampftechniken .Schwachsinnige Verbote gab es wohl schon immer und Menschen
die es drauf hatten sie zu umgehen .Zu meinem Angelgewässer muß ich nun auch ein paar Schritte die öffentliche Straße benutzen
soll ich nun mein Messer in einem Blechkasten hinter mir herziehen ? oder trage ich es an einem metallenem ,verschließbaren Kästchen mit
Griff so das ich es auch als Streitkeule nutzen könnte . Wozu ich gehe angeln und nicht in den Krieg .


----------



## Waller Michel (13. September 2019)

Das ist leider so !
Hatte früher damit mal beruflich zu tun ; darüber hat sich wirklich jeder aufgeregt! 
Wer wirklich was böses plant zieht sowieso nicht mit einem Messer los, sondern besorgt sich illegal ne Feuerwaffe !
Dazu kommt noch, das dass Gesetz unheimlich Lücken hat und selbst legale Gegenstände von der Polizei als gefährlicher Gegenstand in der Öffentlichkeit gewertet werden kann. 

LG


----------



## phirania (13. September 2019)

Und wenn ich denn zum Grillen meine Gabel mitführe....
Gilt das auch als waffe.?


----------



## Waller Michel (13. September 2019)

Wie gesagt es spiegelt absolut nicht meine persönliche Meinung da ! Darauf lege ich Wert !
Aber noch ein Beispiel, Du möchtest Grillen fahren und nimmst dir ein Brotmesser mit !
Du müsstest das Brotmesser in einem verschlossenem Behältniss transportieren 
An Ort und Stelle dürftest du das Messer auspacken, da es dort einem Bedürfnisse umfasstem Zweck dient und es Benutzen ! Dies wiederum gilt aber nicht für öffentliche Plätze und öffentliche Veranstaltungen! 
Was ganz genau ein öffentlicher Platz ist, ist jedoch im Gesetz nicht genau definiert. 
Würde in der Praxis jedoch bedeuten, auf dem Gelände vom Angelverein ja ! öffentlicher Grillplatz nein .
Wenn es um Messer geht, ist uns Anglern " bei Ausübung unserer Tätigkeit " ein Einhandmesser erlaubt ! Ein Messer wo der Griff im 90 Grad Winkel zur Klinge steht jedoch nicht! Dieses Messer ist nur Jägern und Gerber erlaubt, in der Hand eines Anglers stellt dies eine verbotene Waffe da .
Also wie man sieht, alles total beklobbt , nur tanzen müssen wir halt nach dieser Pfeife !

LG Michael


----------



## Michael.S (13. September 2019)

Diese 3 , Izula 1, Wenger Pionier , Rat Cuterly 3 Mil Ausführung 
Die Griffschalen für das Izula mus man extra kaufen , lohnt sich aber 

Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht , das Wenger habe ich immer dabei


----------



## Andal (13. September 2019)

Ich durchquere auf dem Weg zum Rhein kurz die Fussgängerzone, eine kleine Grünanlage und dann knapp den Rheinpark. Alles zu Fuss. Selbst wenn ich dann einen Säbel am Portepee hängend mit mir herzöge, würde es wohl kaum mehr, als ein "Ey gukk mal der Alte - total bekloppt!" erzeugen.

Was ich an Schneidwerkzeugen, bis hin zum ordentlichen Standhauer, benötige, ist sauber in der Hosentasche, der Angeltasche und dem Rutenquiver eingesackt. Ich will keinem was. Mir will keiner was. Und es lauert auch nicht der Schutzmann an der Haustüre, den alten Sack zu filzen, was der wieder mal alles dabei hat.

Selbst wenn ich, mit Bus und Bahn, zu ferneren Gestaden fahre, habe ich auch nicht weniger scharfes Eisen am Mann. Schließlich sitze ich ja nicht den Dolch wetzend im Regionalexpress. Mich juckt der § 42a WafG einfach nicht, weil ich keinen Anlass gebe.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. September 2019)

Im Regelfall wird ein normaler Bürger da ja auch seltenst kontrolliert wenn er als Angeler sich normalverhaltend ans Wasser begiebt .
Es gibt allerdings auch Leute die es sich nicht leisten können eine Anzeige zu bekommen wegen verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz aus mehrerlei Gründen. 
Ich gehörte aus befuflichen Gründen mal dazu ,hatte mir damals angewöhnt so ein Kofferschloss auf den Angelkoffer zu machen und das mache ich im Regelfall auch heute noch so! 
Kommt natürlich auch ganz darauf an wo man wohnt, in Städte wie Berlin oder Frankfurt a.M. sind solche Kontrollen natürlich heufiger als in Nieder - Oberbach .

LG


----------



## Andal (13. September 2019)

Nur wenn man die entsprechenden Themen in den sozialen Netzwerken so verfolgt, scheinen alle in der 'Bronx zu leben - vor allem die jüngeren Zunftbrüder und die mit einem hohen Konsum an schlechten Filmen.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nur wenn man die entsprechenden Themen in den sozialen Netzwerken so verfolgt, scheinen alle in der 'Bronx zu leben - vor allem die jüngeren Zunftbrüder und die mit einem hohen Konsum an schlechten Filmen.



Das sind aber meist auch Politiker in ihrer Reglementierungswut. Die wäre zwar in vielen wirtschaftlich relevanten Bereichen einmal wieder angebracht, aber nicht im privaten. Dort wird sie trotzdem ausgelebt, da wehrt sich ja selten jemand. 

Apropos Filme, das ist vollkommen richtig. Die haben, wie auch Computerspiele, extremsten Einfluss auf Menschen. Wer sowas guckt oder zockt wird nicht gleich kriminell, aber diejenigen, die es ohnehin würden, kopieren den Mist den sie da gesehen haben.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2019)

Ein guter Bekannter war leitender Angestellter bei den Gerichtsprotokollanten in einem Gericht. Der hat Storys erzählt, von den Leuten, die dank Präkaristsfernsehen meinten, dass man sich vor Gericht benehmen könnte, wie bei der Frau Salesch. Das muss unglaubliche Summen in die Staatskassen gespült haben, weil es die Richter gar nicht so sehen wollten.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein guter Bekannter war leitender Angestellter bei den Gerichtsprotokollanten in einem Gericht. Der hat Storys erzählt, von den Leuten, die dank Präkaristsfernsehen meinten, dass man sich vor Gericht benehmen könnte, wie bei der Frau Salesch. Das muss unglaubliche Summen in die Staatskassen gespült haben, weil es die Richter gar nicht so sehen wollten.



Hallo,

das stimmt. Ich war ab und zu (beruflich) auf Verhandlungen. Da meinten auch einige, Salesch ist die Realität. Die redeten aber nur einmal dazwischen dann wurden die vom Richter aber so was von heruntergeputzt, die redeten daraufhin nur noch, wenn sie gefragt wurden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nur wenn man die entsprechenden Themen in den sozialen Netzwerken so verfolgt, scheinen alle in der 'Bronx zu leben - vor allem die jüngeren Zunftbrüder und die mit einem hohen Konsum an schlechten Filmen.



nicht ganz !

aber es kann durchaus sein, das man ungewollt oder nicht bei kontrollen anlass gibt einem auf die füße zu treten !
wenn man so manche plätze sieht , wo gerade gehaust wird und der müll überall rum liegt ,dann ist so ein rambo zachel , der offen irgendwo rum liegt oder martialisch zur schau gestellt wird , eine gute gelegenheit mal den besitzer zu kielholen !

messer zum abstechen und fischtöter sollte man schon vorweisen können.!

ist es dann das falsche ,hat man ärger am hals .

es ist immer das gesamte auftreten ,das dazu führt , ob man ärger bekommt oder nicht .

ich hab letzte tage noch ein einhandmesser vom zoll abgeholt .

ich hab denen erklärt was ich damit mache und warum und alles war gut !
(einfuhr von verbotenen waffen ist kein cavaliers delikt! )

würde ich das teil auf dem schützenfest dabei haben , dann gibt es ärger mit dem kadi!


----------



## phirania (14. September 2019)

An meinen Messern war bisher nur Fischblut und mein eigenes,sonst nichts.....


----------



## Piere (14. September 2019)

Wer Probleme hat den §42 WaffG zu interpretieren, sollte ein Klappmesser ohne Öffnungshilfe (Einhandmesser) mit sich führen,
Klinge einseitig geschliffen. Klingenlänge ist dann nicht beschränkt. Bei Küchenmessern dürfte es beim Angeln keine Probleme geben. Ich muß das Teil ja nicht offen oder unterm Frack tragen.
Ich halte es für absurd anzunehmen, dass es Probleme gibt, ein Küchenmesser im Angelkasten zu haben, dessen Klingenlänge 12 cm überschreitet. Man sollte den Angelkasten dann halt nicht im Bierzelt offen auf den Tisch stellen.
AT Waller Michael
meintest Du mit dem Winkelmesser ein Karambit messer ?
Dieses ist als Waffe nach dem WaffG definiert. "Normale Messer" sind Werkzeuge


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Und wenn ich denn zum Grillen meine Gabel mitführe....
> Gilt das auch als waffe.?


Erinnert mich an ein Gespräch mit einem Türsteher am Berliner Ostbahnhof in meiner Jugend, er tastet mich ab "bist du bewaffnet?" -"ich bin die Waffe"

Das gleiche gilt auch für dich- du bist die Waffe, egal was du dabei hasg


----------



## Purist (14. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der hat Storys erzählt, von den Leuten, die dank Präkaristsfernsehen meinten, dass man sich vor Gericht benehmen könnte, wie bei der Frau Salesch.



Es war Roberto Saviano, der in seinem ersten Buch beschrieb, dass ein Mafiosi seine Privatvilla exakt nach einem Filmvorbild bauen und einrichten lies.
Kriminelle schießen seit den 90ern, als das in Kinofilmen Mode wurde, mit quer gehaltenen Pistolen, obwohl das die Treffergenauigkeit massiv senkt.
Seit Mitte der 00er Jahre lese ich ständig, dass auf Menschen eingetreten wird, die am Boden liegen. Damals kam ein neuer Teil eines sehr erfolgreiches Computerspiels auf den Markt, in dem das zur normalen Spielhandlung gehört.

Menschen ahmen gerne nach, das ist bequem. Es entlastet das Hirn, man muss selber nicht kreativ werden und man bildet sich zumindest ein, so weniger Fehler zu machen. Dumm nur, wenn die Vorbilder Fiktion sind.

Die Messerverbote sind ja querbeet in westlichen Demokratien zu finden und auch Zeichen einer Gesellschaft, in der zunehmend die Angst regiert. Kriminelle hält man damit nicht vom Gebrauch solcher Messer als Waffe ab, man hat lediglich rechtlich etwas mehr in der Hand, aber das war es dann auch schon. In Zeiten von zu wenigen Polizisten und Richtern natürlich auch ein albernes unterfangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. September 2019)

Mir hat man beim betreten einer Diskothek mal mein Leatherman abgenommen. Etwas später sind wir in die integrierte Pizzeria, wollten einen Happen essen, da drücken die mir zur Pizza ein Steakbesteck in die Hand.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die gedacht haben,  als ich mit dem Messer zur Pforte rannte, um mir mein Leatherman abzuholen.

Manche Regeln sind nicht wirklich durchdacht, aber ich bin auch nicht traurig, das nicht jeder Idiot hier aufmunitioniert durch die Gegend läuft.

Mich faszinieren seit geraumer Zeit  Schweine - und Rinderspalter, kam aber noch nicht dazu, darüber mal mit meinem Therapeuten zu sprechen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. September 2019)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Szene aus dem Film Happy Gilmore - man achte auf das Shirt...


----------



## rhinefisher (15. September 2019)

Der "Mann" braucht ein Victorinox und sonst garnix!
Bei uns gab es Zeiten, da kontrollierte das Ordnungsamt nur im Verband mit 2 schwer (!) bewaffneten Polizeibeamten - und trotzdem war mein (kurzes..) Vicktorinox immer völlig ausreichend.
Damit bekommt man sogar recht große Fische zerlegt...
Bei irgendwelchem Ärger ist reden besser als kämpfen..
Und überhaupt; wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man mit einer martialischen 20cm Klinge rumläuft..


----------



## el.Lucio (15. September 2019)




----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. September 2019)

Am Wasser brauche ich nur 1 Messer:






*Victorinox Taschenmesser Ranger Grip 78*


----------



## yukonjack (15. September 2019)

Das ideale Taschenmesser zum sägen von Holz und abisolieren von Draht in der freien Natur, muss ich mir merken...


----------



## Andal (15. September 2019)

Apropos Klappwerkzeuge. Auch sehr nützlich..........


----------



## thanatos (15. September 2019)

für Kleinigkeiten - Schweizermesser ok aber damit mal die Segge am Angelpatz kürzen ? da nehme ich dann doch lieber mein 17 cm HSS Messer und
wenn ich weiß es sind Aufwüchse im Weg dann nehme ich schon mal die 25 cm Klinge , alles plan auf null geschliffen , da bleiben bei mir keine Wünsche
offen .


----------



## Andal (15. September 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> für Kleinigkeiten - Schweizermesser ok aber damit mal die Segge am Angelpatz kürzen ? da nehme ich dann doch lieber mein 17 cm HSS Messer und
> wenn ich weiß es sind Aufwüchse im Weg dann nehme ich schon mal die 25 cm Klinge , alles plan auf null geschliffen , da bleiben bei mir keine Wünsche
> offen .


Für solche Zwecke habe ich meine brasilianische Machete im Quiver. Da tu ich mir das Kreuz mit 25 cm Messeschen nicht an. Das muss kesseln!


----------



## Waller Michel (15. September 2019)

Hallo @Piere
Die Messer die ich meine sind sogenannte Faustmesser !
Dort steht der Griff im 90 Grad Winkel zur Schneide .Solche Messer werden nach aktueller Gesetzeslage als verbotener Gegenstand gewertet , da der Normalbürger nach Auffassung unserer Regierung keinen legalen Bedarf solcher Messer haben kann !
Ausnahmen wurden dort für Jäger und Kürschner gemacht die dürfen solche Messer in Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit führen ,alle anderen nicht mal besitzen.

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (15. September 2019)

Einspruch euer Gnaden. Als Schuster, Sattler u.s.w. darfst du wohl ein Halbmondmesser besitzen und auch verwenden. Halt in deiner Werkstatt und nicht uff de Gass.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. September 2019)

Als zu Faustmesser steht im Gesetz nur Jäger und Kirchner @Andal ....so hatte ich es jedenfalls bei der Waffensachkunde gelernt.
Kann natürlich sein, das es Verordnungen irgendwo gibt ,die das ergänzen. Bzw vom BKA das so ausgelegt wird .
Ist auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Einwand !

LG Michael


Nachtrag : Bei einem Halbmondmesser steht der Griff im 45 Grad Winkel zur Klinge nicht im 90 Grad Winkel. ...
Was ne Korintenkackerei oder?


----------



## Andal (15. September 2019)

Diese Halbmondmesser sind auch als Stosswaffen gänzlich ungeeignet, mit den Klingen, die eher an die Ulus der Innuitfrauen erinnern.

https://www.dictum.com/de/schneidwe...il-halbmondmesser-klingenbreite-125-mm-701366


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Apropos Klappwerkzeuge. Auch sehr nützlich..........


Wenn man ein Messer für die Brotzeit sucht, mit einer Gabel, kann ich dieses nur empfehlen. Haben wir seit Jahren im Gebrauch und funktioniert wirklich gut.

http://www.triplex-fischer.de/Speci...QBpPoFyLpKuSTiodlJK4D6n072IT3h2hoCjjwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Andal (15. September 2019)

...oder einfach das klassische Wurstprobiermesser. Damit bisse der elegante Könich anne Bude!


----------



## Piere (16. September 2019)

AT Waller Michel,
meiner Kenntnis nach sind verbotene Gegenstände ausnahmslos verboten. Früher waren einige davon nicht unter Verbot gestellt (Butterfly, ich meine auch Faustmesser). Faustmesser sind für nichts anderes als fürs Zustossen zu gebrauchen.
Hier ist schon der Besitz unter Strafe gestellt. Darfst Du nicht mal in der Nachttischublade aufbewahren.
War halt früher anders. Mußte auch neu lernen.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## phirania (16. September 2019)

Ultimative Lösung...?


----------



## Piere (16. September 2019)

Mach nen Strick dran, dann hast Du gleich eine Harpune


----------



## Waller Michel (16. September 2019)

Hallo @Piere ,das Faustmesser stellt dort eine Ausnahme da ,hatte mal ein Schriftstück vom BKA in der Hand, wo das Faustmesser zwar ein verbotener Gegenstand ist, aber für Jäger und Kürschner zugelassen ist, weil das BKA der Meinung ist, das da ein Bedarf besteht ....
( nicht meine persönliche Meinung )
Beim deutschen Waffenfesetzt kann ich eh nur noch lachen, aber das wäre dann wirklich zuviel OT .
Zum besseren Verständnis ein Beispiel : 
Eine Feuerwaffe ( ausnahme wieder Zimmerstutzen,  ) sind für Personen ohne Berechtigung auch Verbotene Gegenstände, für Personen mit Berechtigung ( WBK ,Jäger ,Sammler oder Waffenscheininhaber ) halt nicht. So ist es halt bei Jäger und Kürschner mit dem Faustmesser. 

LG aus Braunschweig


----------



## ollidi (19. Januar 2020)

Auch, wenn ich hier gelesen habe, daß man ein Opinel, oder Messer mit Holzgriffen allgemein, nicht frittieren sollte, habe ich es mal gemacht.

Mein immerdabei Opinel mit Buchenholzgriff ist nämlich nass geworden und war dann ziemlich schwergängig.
Also habe ich es trocknen lassen und dann in Rapsöl frittiert. Da die Messer nicht so teuer sind, habe ich es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen.
Vorher habe ich mir aber erst ein paar Youtube Videos angeschaut.

Was soll ich sagen... Ich bin zufrieden. Die jetzt dunkle Farbe ist Geschmachssache, aber mir gefällt es. Es ist auch sehr leichtgängig geworden und das Wasser perlt förmlich vom Holz ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Januar 2020)

Da bin ich eher Minimalist, ein Marttiini Klappmesser für alles am Angelplatz bzw. für den Fisch und Zuhause ein Marttiini Filetiermesser


----------



## Stulle (21. Januar 2020)

Ich überlege gerade aber sind so an die 10 jeder koffer/Rucksack hat sein Messer und Dann noch 2 zum Filets schneiden.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2020)

eines in Leder am Gürtel, vermutlich knapp länger als 10cm Klinge , ca 13 cm. Man ist ja mit Indianern aufgewachsen , ne einfach praktisch- von Schnur kappen bis Fisch schlachten, es ist immer da wo ich es suche, taugt auch gut als Betäubungsinstrument .
Ein Taschenmesser von Herbertz in einer kleinen Umhängetaschen für spontane oder unspontane Pilz- , sonstige Wanderungen - das geht für alles -Pilze putzen , Wurstbüchsen öffnen etc.
Naja gut - die berühmten Fliitetiermesser vom M;_))

naja es liegen noch paar rum, aber wohlverwahrt in der Werkstatt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

Mich hat's jetzt über den Winter mal wieder gepackt und ich musste mir was Neues bestellen. Böker hatte richtig gute Angebote, da habe ich mir das FR (oben) als klassischen Gentleman-Folder und das Lateralus als gröberes EDC-Messerchen geholt... Bin recht zufrieden damit.

Ich hatte mir auch erst das Kwaiken (Bild unten) bestellt, aber das war mir nix (zu klobig, schwer, irgendwie schlecht gefertigt...) und es ging wieder zurück...


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

wenn Mann mim Messer umgehn kann,reicht ein einziges!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> wenn Mann mim Messer umgehn kann,reicht ein einziges!


Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Aussage:
Wer richtig angeln kann, brauch nur eine Rute...


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Aussage:
> Wer richtig angeln kann, brauch nur eine Rute...



nein,absolut nicht!!
solange man kein gemüse oder kartoffeln tournieren muss,reicht ein einziges messer fürn fisch zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Nur ein Messer, nur eine Rute? Das ist möglich - aber sinnlos!


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mich hat's jetzt über den Winter mal wieder gepackt und ich musste mir was Neues bestellen. Böker hatte richtig gute Angebote, da habe ich mir das FR (oben) als klassischen Gentleman-Folder und das Lateralus als gröberes EDC-Messerchen geholt... Bin recht zufrieden damit.
> 
> Ich hatte mir auch erst das Kwaiken (Bild unten) bestellt, aber das war mir nix (zu klobig, schwer, irgendwie schlecht gefertigt...) und es ging wieder zurück...
> 
> ...



obwohl es geile schneidewerkzeuge gibt!!!


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

wir reden hier von messern.......ruten kann Mann nicht genug haben!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> wir reden hier von messern.......ruten kann Mann nicht genug haben!


Messer aber auch nicht!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

Fixed, Folder, Einhand, Slipjoint, Fusion... Eins ist keins!


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

mir reicht in meinem angelkasten ein einziges,daheim sieht das natürlich anders aus,aber wir sind doch hier im anglerforum bei anglern.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> mir reicht in meinem angelkasten ein einziges,daheim sieht das natürlich anders aus,aber wir sind doch hier im anglerforum bei anglern.



Klar. Aber das AB bietet so viel mehr! Ich kann hier auch gut über Messer und Whisky quatschen...


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

In meinem Angelzeug ist mindestens eines. Für fischereiliche Arbeiten. In der Hosentasche das Schweizer, weil es da immer ist und eines in der Brusttasche des Hemdes - für die Jause.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Klar. Aber das AB bietet so viel mehr! Ich kann hier auch gut über Messer und Whisky quatschen...


...Branntwein und Zigarren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...Branntwein und Zigarren.



...Musik und Fußball


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Klar. Aber das AB bietet so viel mehr! Ich kann hier auch gut über Messer und Whisky quatschen...



und ich könnte dir zeigen das "ein"messer reicht.
arbeite berufsmässig seit über 40 jahren mit messern in der rechten hand.


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...Musik und Fußball


sehr gut....vor allen dingen,laute mukke!!!!


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...Musik und Fußball


Savoir vivre eben!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> und ich könnte dir zeigen das "ein"messer reicht.
> arbeite berufsmässig seit über 40 jahren mit messern in der rechten hand.


Glaub ich sofort... Ich könnte dir aber auch zeigen, dass man mit einer Rute so ziemlich alles an unseren heimischen Fischen fangen kann! 
Das will doch keiner. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du beruflich ein feststehendes Messer verwendest. Das ist aber eben manchmal nicht optimal. Ich denk, du weißt, was ich meine...


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Soll ich mit der Machete meine Zigarren anschneiden? Soll ich mit dem Herrenmesserchen den Stand freischneiden?


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Klar. Aber das AB bietet so viel mehr! Ich kann hier auch gut über Messer und Whisky quatschen...





Andal schrieb:


> ...Branntwein und Zigarren.





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...Musik und Fußball



Man könnte meinen, das die Damenwelt das AB als virtuelles Männerballparadies erfunden hätte, um uns in unserer selbstverschuldeten genderspezifischen Unmündigkeit zu halten, damit wir nicht auf den Gedanken kommen aufzumukken und die Emanzipation anzustreben- ich finds herrlich!


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, das die Damenwelt das AB als virtuelles Männerballparadies erfunden hätte, um uns in unserer selbstverschuldeten genderspezifischen Unmündigkeit zu halten, damit wir nicht auf den Gedanken kommen aufzumukken und die Emanzipation anzustreben- ich finds herrlich!


...aber lasst die kleinen Biotope des Mannseins doch einfach sprießen und gedeihen. Alleine der guten Gefühle wegen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, das die Damenwelt das AB als virtuelles Männerballparadies erfunden hätte, um uns in unserer selbstverschuldeten genderspezifischen Unmündigkeit zu halten, damit wir nicht auf den Gedanken kommen aufzumukken und die Emanzipation anzustreben- ich finds herrlich!


Wo denn sonst, wenn nicht hier???


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2020)

ihr habt natürlich sowas von recht.
in meiner jugend hatte ich auch so nen messerfimmel,hat sich allerdings gelegt.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nur ein Messer, nur eine Rute? Das ist möglich - aber sinnlos!


Sprach Mister "One Man One Rod" ^^
In der Küche reicht mir vom Ding her ein gutes, scharfes Kochmesser, erfreue mich dennoch an der Vielfalt. Ansonsten reicht mir mein Opinel - war billig, ist brauchbar und emotional so sexy wie Zähne putzen


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2020)

Ja klar am Wasser eine Rute. Aber das schließt ja nicht aus, dass ich gerne in einem Wald von Ruten hause!


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wo denn sonst, wenn nicht hier???





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wo denn sonst, wenn nicht hier???



Ganz genau. Wenn wir aber die Sicherheit und behagliche Geborgenheit unserer vielfältigen Mancaves verlassen müssten, dann wäre dies ein geeigneter Treffpunkt:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. Januar 2020)

Aber jetzt wird's doch Interessant, zum Thema Wiskey und Zigarren kann ich wesentlich mehr beitragen als zum Thema Messer. Mit Mukke am Wasser hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen, die anderen Angler waren nicht begeistert, als wenn man damit die Fische vertreibt.....


----------



## cocorell (29. Januar 2020)

Als Angler, Sportfischer braucht man eigentlich nur zwei Messer! Eines zum töten und öffnen der Fische und eines zum filetieren! OK, wenn Mann nun mehr Messer besitzt kann das auch nicht schaden. Frauen haben ja auch mehr als NUR drei Paar Schuhe. Mich würde eher interessieren wie und womit Ihr Eure Messer schärft. Benutzt Ihr die Allzweckmesserschärfer die man für wenige Euros Überfall zu kaufen bekommt oder verwendet Ihr einen Schleifstein?
Für mich bzw. für meine Messer habe ich die optimale Methode noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. Januar 2020)

Ich benutze, auch für meine Küchenmesser, Schleif- und Poliersteine mit verschiedenen Körnungen, Steine gut wässern, und dann von grob nach fein schleifen. Zum genauen Gebrauch, wie Winkel und Schleifbewegung gibts ausreichend Videos bei dutube


----------



## Bilch (29. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich benutze, auch für meine Küchenmesser, Schleif- und Poliersteine mit verschiedenen Körnungen, Steine gut wässern, und dann von grob nach fein schleifen. Zum genauen Gebrauch, wie Winkel und Schleifbewegung gibts ausreichend Videos bei dutube


Ita est! Für mich die beste Methode. Der Schleifwinkel ist vom Messer abhängig,


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. Januar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren wie und womit Ihr Eure Messer schärft. Benutzt Ihr die Allzweckmesserschärfer die man für wenige Euros Überfall zu kaufen bekommt oder verwendet Ihr einen Schleifstein?
> Für mich bzw. für meine Messer habe ich die optimale Methode noch nicht gefunden!



Ich benutze das 5er Lansky-Set. Klappt ganz gut, wenn man einige Kniffe beachtet! Um draußen mal schnell ein Messer nachzuschärfen, habe ich diesen kleinen Schleifstein von Fällkniven (DC4).


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich benutze das 5er Lansky-Set. Klappt ganz gut, wenn man einige Kniffe beachtet! Um draußen mal schnell ein Messer nachzuschärfen, habe ich diesen kleinen Schleifstein von Fällkniven (DC4).



wer sich zu der Thematik tiefgründiger informieren will , hat hier Studienmaterial für's nächste Jahr ;--)






						Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?
					

AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?  Was ist das denn, eine flex hab ich noch nie in der goldschmiedewerkstatt gesehen.  :( auweia da ist mir doch ein Tippfehler unterlaufen,sollte  Fex heißen ,das Schleifmittel ist da nicht keramisch gebunden  sondern in einer gummiähnlichen Masse,müßte sich wie...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Michael.S (29. Januar 2020)

Das Lanskyset habe ich auch aber seitdem ich auch den Spyderco Sharpmaker habe nehme ich meist den , kein gefummel mit Öl , geht wunderbar


----------



## Prinzchen (29. Januar 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren wie und womit Ihr Eure Messer schärft. Benutzt Ihr die Allzweckmesserschärfer die man für wenige Euros Überfall zu kaufen bekommt oder verwendet Ihr einen Schleifstein?
> Für mich bzw. für meine Messer habe ich die optimale Methode noch nicht gefunden!


Ich nehme am liebsten die Tormek T7. Kein großes Gefummel mit dem Schneidenwinkel, reproduzierbarer Schliff und zum Abschluss abziehen auf der Lederscheibe.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich braucht man (ich) nur ein gescheites Messer. Ein Opinel - minimalistisch, sauscharf, billig.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich Verständnis für die Sammler, die immense Summen für Gebrauchsgegenstände ausgeben, auch wenn sie letztlich in der Vitrine liegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2020)

@Mescalero, genau mein Ding, nachdem ich einige teure Messer im Wasser versenkt habe, kommt nur noch die Günstig-Variante mit ans Wasser, ein Opinell.
Möglichst noch das mit dem Kohlenstoffstahl, dies lässt sich auch notfalls am nächsten Bordstein, Tasse, oder Teller schärfen.
Keine Verlustängste mehr seit dem!
Dennoch wünsche ich mir noch ein Damaszener, obwohl auch dieses in der Schublade eigentlich keinen Sinn macht?

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2020)

Ein richtiger Junge--hat immer ein.
Taschenmesser.


----------



## Matze HRO (29. Januar 2020)

Welches Messer benutzt ihr zum dünne Scheiben schneiden von Graved Lachs?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Welches Messer benutzt ihr zum dünne Scheiben schneiden von Graved Lachs?



Ich hab dafür ein Schinkenmesser von Zwilling in der Küche, damit geht auch Filetieren recht gut, weil die Klinge etwas flexibel ist.





						Zwilling Vier Sterne Schinkenmesser 260mm | Zwilling Messer Vier Sterne | Zwilling Messer & Zubehör | Zwilling | Marken | tischkulturshop.com
					

Klassisch im Design, sicher in der Hand: die ZWILLING ****VIER STERNE Messer. Der fugen- und nahtlose Griff ist so geformt, dass man selbst mit \&quo…




					www.tischkulturshop.com
				




Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

Ein uraltes Schinkenmesser, aus einer aufgelösten Metzgerei. Der Griff ist schon etwas "runter" aber Klinge und Stahl sind perfekt.


----------



## Bilch (29. Januar 2020)

Seit meinem letzten Angelausflug ist wieder ein Schweizermesser mit Säge in meinem Angelrucksack. Wenn ich den das letzte Mal bei mir gehabt hätte, wäre ich mit einem Köder mehr zurückgekehrt ...


----------



## hans albers (29. Januar 2020)

beim angeln:
filitiermesser (herbertz)
opinel klappmesser
taschen messer mit korkenzieher etc...

in der küche:
tranchier (lachs) messer
kochmesser
kleines gemüse (schäl) messer


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Januar 2020)

Mein Angelmesser......war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Januar 2020)

Frag das mal nen Metzger. Ich habe bestimmt drei Dudtzent


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Frag das mal nen Metzger. Ich habe bestimmt drei Dudtzent


Musst halt damit arbeiten, gelle


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2020)

Nicht nur.


----------



## felix 3 (30. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Mescalero, genau mein Ding, nachdem ich einige teure Messer im Wasser versenkt habe,
> 
> Was stellst du denn am Wasser an, dass du dein Messer dauernd verlierst?


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2020)

Ich bin Bootsangler und da ist mir schon das eine oder andere über Bord gegangen, nicht nur Messer.
Liegt vor allem daran, dass bei meinem Kahn die Sitzbank und die Bordkante auf einem Niveau liegen und ich immer wieder mal etwas dort ablege.
Beim Be- und Endladen gibt es auch schon mal Verluste, so ist mir z.B. mal eine Köderbox aufgesprungen, gerade in dem Moment als ich sie über der Kante hatte.
Hört sich jetzt sicher an, als ob ich der Volltrottel bin?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Bei der Marine hatte unser Messer so eine 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Öse, daran haben wir das dann mit ner Leine am Gürtel befestigt, Messer haben wir quasi nie verloren, dafür aber jede Menge anderes Zeug. Mit dem Köderkasten kannste das ja nicht gut machen, aber nen Gurt drum, bis er sicher im Boot steht


----------



## Michael.S (30. Januar 2020)

Da würde ich mir ja ein schwimmendes Messer zulegen zb. das Flitiermesser von Helle mit Korkgriff oder wenn es billiger sein soll die Mora Messer schwimmen auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Ich denke nicht, dass er ein Filetiermesser mit an Bord nimmt, aber das geht natürlich auch, man muss es dann aber wieder rausfischen, angebunden landet es erst gar nicht im Wasser. Aber jeder wie er es für besser empfindet


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er ein Filetiermesser mit an Bord nimmt,



Richtig, das hab ich in der Küche.
Heute hab ich einfach einen festen Platz für das Messer im Boot und klemme es an dieser Stelle griffbereit ein und trotzdem bleibt es beim Opinell, die Zeiten wo ich mit Parademessern unterwegs war, sind vorbei!
Und Leute welche mit Filetiermessern am Wasser rumlaufen, schlimmstenfalls noch am Gürtel, nehme ich sowieso nicht für voll?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was ein Parademesser ist, bin ich voll auf deiner Seite


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was ein Parademesser ist, bin ich voll auf deiner Seite



Ja, einfach ein Messer welches hauptsächlich zum Vorzeigen dient.
Ähnlich wie die erwähnten Filetiermesser, mit denen so manche Eindruck machen wollen und die sowieso wirklich nur zum Filetieren taugen.
Wenn ich damit jemand z.B. bei mir am Baggersee antreffe, dann tun mir diese Typen schon fast Leid, ob ihrer Heischerei um Aufmerksamkeit.
Früher (70er/80er) bin ich z.B mit einem Buckknife im Gürtelholster unterwegs gewesen, in heutigen Zeiten unvorstellbar, illegal noch dazu, je nach dem wo man damit hingeht.
Allerdings war dies dann auch ein Werkzeug und wurde zu ziemlich allem benutzt, vom Brötchen schneiden, bis zum Dosen öffnen.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Ok, verstanden, ich dachte zuerst du meinst Messer, bzw. Dolche wie wir es (Dudelsackverein) tragen, wenn wir mit Kilt unterwegs sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

Also Messeranzahl ???
.... wohl noch mehr als ich Ruten habe. 

Aber auch die Typen sind recht reichhaltig bei Küchenhaushalt, Werkstatt, Basteln, Schnitzen usw.
Dabei sind reine Angelmesser mit Killen, Endzerlegung/Filetieren, Universaleinsatz und Baumarbeiten noch recht übersichtlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir ja ein schwimmendes Messer zulegen zb. das Flitiermesser von Helle mit Korkgriff oder wenn es billiger sein soll die Mora Messer schwimmen auch


Aber leider nicht alle Mora.
Welche meinst du?

Ich habe welche mit Hohlgriff + Querlochung zum anbinden.
Fürs Boot will ich den Griff verschließen/verkleben, aber das schiebt sich schon ziemlich lange ...
Sonst Öse, Karabiner, Schwimmkörper.

Am Boot kann man alles gut mit einem Korken o.ä. versehen, auch Sektkorken sind nett, und kleinere Kunststoffschraubdosen, Kunststoff-Flaschen,
auch für Ketten+Seil-Vorhängeschlösser bzw. den Schlüsselbund sehr sehr nützlich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Januar 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> wenn es billiger sein soll die Mora Messer schwimmen auch


Einspruch:
Von Mora gibt es zwar jede Menge verschiedene Messer daher glaube ich gerne, daß es auch schwimmende Modelle gibt, aber die einfachen Standartdinger, die es in jedem norwegischen Laden gibt, schwimmen definitiv nicht!

Habe das nämlich schon mehrfach "getestet"... 

EDIT:
Da war der @Nordlichtangler jetzt ein paar Sekunden schneller...


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir ja ein schwimmendes Messer zulegen zb. das Flitiermesser von Helle mit Korkgriff oder wenn es billiger sein soll die Mora Messer schwimmen auch



Hallo,

dazu fällt mir was aus meiner Jugendzeit ein, müsste so 1962/1963 herum gewesen sein, ich fischte mit einem Kumpel an unserer Rednitz. Da nichts biss, warfen wir mit unseren Messern auf einen grösseren Baumstamm, welcher aber in Richtung Fluss stand. Ich hatte so ein schwimmendes Messer, mit Korkgriff. Beim dritten/vierten Wurf flog es am Baumstamm vorbei in den Fluss - und schwamm davon. Rettungsversuche waren erfolglos. Blöd gelaufen oder ganz einfach Dummheit. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich an diesem Baum vorbeiwerfen könnte, aber Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

Gruss

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> In der Gewässerordnung des LAV steht das Messer drin („einstellbare Schonrachensperre” auch). Ich wurde bislang äußerst selten kontrolliert und nach den mitgeführten Utensilien noch nie gefragt, aber mit nem Messer in der Tasche kann ich im Fall der Fälle ne prinzipielle Entnahmeabsicht demonstrieren.


Diese Messserchen habe ich mir letztens inner Handvoll mitgenommen.





						IKEA Produkte: alles auf einen Blick
					

Entdecke alle IKEA Produkte in unserer Produktübersicht und finde so ganz bequem hübsche Dinge, um dein Zuhause einzurichten. Jetzt stöbern.




					www.ikea.com
				




Um meine diversen Rucksäcke damit grundauszustatten. Lieber eins mehr als eins zuwenig drin.
Unterste Schiene klar, aber weitaus am besten zum verlieren.
Und genau richtig für den default. Mit Kunststoffscheide kann man das gut neben die Hakenlöser und so stecken. 

Gibts auch manchmal (nicht immer) in anderen Leuchtfarben wie gerade leuchtrot, für die Dauerverbasler und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen, in Dänemark darf man keine feststehenden Klingen mitführen, und nicht arretierbare nur bis 7cm, auch nicht als Angler. Ist euch das bekannt ? Da muss ich mir ja noch ein Klappmesser besorgen  wie schade


Wußte ich auch nicht; aber gut zu wissen, dass es noch pissigere in EU gibt.

Spricht aber wieder für eine wabbelige Klinge, die ist dann nicht feststehend 

EDITH:  hat sich ja aufgeklärt und halb so wild.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Klar gilt auch eine schwabbelige als feststehende, denke ich zumindest, denn sonst könntest du ja auch in Deutschland mit nem 30cm Filetiermesser rumlaufen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

Diese Frage könnte im Extrem den Maschinenbauer, was die Mechanik+Physik betrifft, und Juristen bei der Grenzwertdefinition, sowie die Sprachforscher Duden bezüglich des "fest" und so lange beschäftigen ...
Bekannt ist das z.B. bei Theater-Schauspiel-Replikas. Selbst für Pistolen gibt es gesonderte Regeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir das Marttiini Klappmesser gekauft, ist auch in Skandinavien überall erlaubt, in der EU auch, ist super robust, extrem scharf, und passt trotz Größe und Gewicht in jede Hosentasche. Und wer verbietet mir, dieses Messer auch schon aufgeklappt bei mir zu führen?


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

Selbst mit simplen Brötchenmessern kann man Unfug treiben...

Ein ehemaliger Angelkollege meinte, es würden ihn ein paar Grashalme nahe seines Fox Brollys stören - seitdem ziert ein kräftiger "Luftschlitz" seine noble Behausung.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir das Marttiini Klappmesser gekauft, ist auch in Skandinavien überall erlaubt, in der EU auch, ist super robust, extrem scharf, und passt trotz Größe und Gewicht in jede Hosentasche. Und wer verbietet mir, dieses Messer auch schon aufgeklappt bei mir zu führen?


Die Frage ist viel eher, wer sollte es kontrollieren und bemängeln? Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass alle so erwachsen sind und ihre Blankwaffen nicht schon zu Hause gürten und in aller Öffentlichkeit herumlaufen, als zögen sie in die Schlacht bei Azincourt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

d'accord


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> d'accord


Meine Messer und die Machete habe ich für Dritte nicht sichtbar dabei. Wen sollte das bitte stören. Wäre vielleicht etwas anderes, wenn ich die Machete im Regionalzug schleife. Da könnten wohl ein paar Zeitgenossen irritiert sein. 

Komisch nur, dass man zum Bleistift einen Fuchsschwanz völlig offen mitführen darf, oder eine Spitzhacke... mit diesen Instrumenten könnte man einen anderen deutlich schlimmer zurichten, als mit einem halbflexiblen Ausbeiner. Aber diesen ganze Diskussionen entziehe ich mich, indem ich einfach "unsichtbar" bleibe. Man muss sich ja nicht von jedem Unsinn kopfdamisch machen lassen.

Und zur Schiesserei erscheine ich ohnehin nicht mit einem Messer!


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Frage ist viel eher, wer sollte es kontrollieren und bemängeln? Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass alle so erwachsen sind und ihre Blankwaffen nicht schon zu Hause gürten und in aller Öffentlichkeit herumlaufen, als zögen sie in die Schlacht bei Azincourt.



Glaub mal - der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen.
Es kann einen immer und überall erwischen.
Von daher ist Heimlichtuerrei keine echte Option.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Naja, durch die ganze "Messerattacken" Diskussion in Deutschland bist du erst mal unter Generalverdacht, und die Damen und Herren in Blau kontrollieren gerade auf und an Bahnhöfen vermehrt. Aber du hast Recht, wenn jemand von der Arbeit kommt und Schraubendreher, Cuttermesser oder ähnliches dabei hat, kann unbehelligt von dannen ziehen, hast du aber ein Messer dabei, das nur 5mm zu lang ist, verstößt du gegen das Waffengesetz.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glaub mal - der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen.
> Es kann einen immer und überall erwischen.
> Von daher ist Heimlichtuerrei keine echte Option.


Deswegen fährt auch keiner auch nur 1 km/h zu flott, sind alle bei der Steuer kreuzehrlich und bleiben bei der Haftpflicht immer bei der Wahrheit, nichts als der reinen Wahrheit. Nur beim Angelmesser werden sie hysterisch, vor lauter Gesetzestreue!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Ja Andal, wir sind ja auch extrem Genau wenn es um unsere Fänge geht, Angler sind halt anders


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

Schon Josef Stalin bemerkte recht treffend:

"In Deutschland wird es nie eine Revolution geben. Das Betreten des Rasens ist verboten!"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Aber wir haben doch den CSD, hatten die Love Parade, Karneval gibts auch jedes Jahr, ist das nicht eine Kulturrevolution wie unter Mao in China?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Aber um wieder zum Thema Messer zu kommen, zum Kilt gehört ein Sgian Dubh, wird rechts oder links im Strumpf getragen und ist öffentlich erlaubt, fällt unter Brauchtum.


----------



## Michael.S (30. Januar 2020)

Das schwimmende Mora ist das Mora Floating Knife , da gefällt mir allerdings die Spitze nicht , das von Helle ist das Helle Hellefisk irgendwo habe ich was von Filitiermesser gelesen würde ich aber nicht so bezeichnen , das hat die gleiche Klingenform wie ich sie schon seit zig Jahren als Anlermesser benutze


----------



## Mescalero (30. Januar 2020)

Mein anderes Hobby ist das traditionelle Bogenschießen, da laufen 95% quasi-uniformiert mit einem Bowiemesser á la Crocodile Dundee am Gürtel herum. Bis heute, allen Gesetzen zum Trotz. Natürlich nur im Wald und nicht im ÖPNV. Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt (und das wäre er, die Szene ist gut vernetzt und übersichtlich), in dem jemand deswegen ein Problem bekommen hätte.
Ich denke, als Angler hat man da noch weniger zu befürchten. Aber Andal hat schon Recht: je weniger Staub aufgewirbelt wird, desto entspannter ist es.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Ich schieße seit meiner Reha auch einen Recurve, nur privat, wozu braucht man da ein Bowie? Auch bei 3d Parcours nicht nötig,. Ausser ich hab ne Lizenz und gehe wirklich auf Jagd, dann macht das Sinn, ich kenne keinen der mit Bogen und Messer rumläuft, aber wir sind ja hier im Emsland auch weit vom "Schuss"


----------



## Mescalero (30. Januar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich schieße seit meiner Reha auch einen Recurve, nur privat, wozu braucht man da ein Bowie? Auch bei 3d Parcours nicht nötig,.


Um Pfeile aus dem Totholz zu popeln. Und natürlich weil es fetzt! Man wirkt gleich viel maskuliner....


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

Die Hybris ist's, die zu einem bestimmten Outfit zwingt.

Geh auf einen "Mittelaltermarkt" - so gut wie keine Handwerker, ausser sie wollen was überteuert an den Mann bringen und sonst nur edle Kämpen und holde Burgfräuleins...!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (30. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Um Pfeile aus dem Totholz zu popeln. Und natürlich weil es fetzt! Man wirkt gleich viel maskuliner....


Vielleicht wenn man mit nem Jagdpfeil schießt, macht doch aber keiner auf nem 3d Parcours,  die Standardpfeile haben einen Kopf, ähnlich einer Kugel/Geschoss und können mit nem normalen Pfeillöser/zieher rausgezogen werden. Aber vielleicht können wir uns wieder über Messer unterhalten, für mich bevorzugt Angelmesser?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Um Pfeile aus dem Totholz zu popeln. Und natürlich weil es fetzt! Man wirkt gleich viel maskuliner....


Man erinnere sich an die Szene aus Crocodile Dundee: "*sssssssstt* DAS ist ein Messer!"


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, einfach ein Messer welches hauptsächlich zum Vorzeigen dient.
> Ähnlich wie die erwähnten Filetiermesser, mit denen so manche Eindruck machen wollen und die sowieso wirklich nur zum Filetieren taugen.
> Wenn ich damit jemand z.B. bei mir am Baggersee antreffe, dann tun mir diese Typen schon fast Leid, ob ihrer Heischerei um Aufmerksamkeit.
> Früher (70er/80er) bin ich z.B mit einem Buckknife im Gürtelholster unterwegs gewesen, in heutigen Zeiten unvorstellbar, illegal noch dazu, je nach dem wo man damit hingeht.
> ...






Gerade darum benutze ich dieses Finnenmesser nicht, obwohl ich es aus nostalgischen Gründen sehr gerne tun würde - ist mehr als 50 Jahre alt und war das lieblings Jagd- und Angelmesser meines verstorbenen Onkels. Ich will mein Messer in greifbarer Nähe haben, so habe ich lieber ein Klappmesser in meiner Hosentasche.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337612
> 
> Gerade darum benutze ich dieses Finnenmesser nicht, obwohl ich es aus nostalgischen Gründen sehr gerne tun würde - ist mehr als 50 Jahre alt und war das lieblings Jagd- und Angelmesser meines verstorbenen Onkels. Ich will mein Messer in greifbarer Nähe haben, so habe ich lieber ein Klappmesser in meiner Hosentasche.


Um das wärs auch schade, es im kühlen Grunde zu versenken.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2020)

so ein ähnliches  ist bei  mir immer am start..
mein treuer begleiter seit 20 jahren.

(kleine anekdote:
in hamburg im kanal versenkt,
mit nem magneten von einer lautsprecherbox wieder raus ge"angelt"  )


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> so ein ähnliches  ist bei  mir immer am start..
> mein treuer begleiter seit 20 jahren.
> 
> (kleine anekdote:
> ...


Sag ich doch immer, eine gute Klinge muss eisenhaltig sein.


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

Messer hab ich ca. 45 Stück - aber nix Besonderes/ Teures. Die liegen nur in der Vitrine.
Otter Messer( waren mal sehr günstig/ Preise ordentlich gestiegen ), Löwen Messer( aus der Kindheit- viel schärfer als die Otter Messer ), Opinel( super Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ), Ed Mahony, Victorinox, Old Bear( oldschool ), Albainox, Eafengrow D2 Stahl( tolle preiswerte sauscharfe Chinamesser ), Fiskars, ...  .

Die Noname Messer liegen in den Angelkoffern.

_Zur Verteidigung hab ich ein Pocket- Shot bei mir.
._


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337612
> 
> Gerade darum benutze ich dieses Finnenmesser nicht, obwohl ich es aus nostalgischen Gründen sehr gerne tun würde - ist mehr als 50 Jahre alt und war das lieblings Jagd- und Angelmesser meines verstorbenen Onkels. Ich will mein Messer in greifbarer Nähe haben, so habe ich lieber ein Klappmesser in meiner Hosentasche.


 
Fast das gleiche Messer habe ich vor 40 Jahren von meinem Vater zum Angeln bekommen, meins hatte am Griffende den Pferdekopf. 

War ein prima Messer, mit dem Griff habe ich Fische betäubt und mit der Klingenspitze getötet. 

Verwende heute zum Betäuben von großen Fischen einen selbstgeschnitzten Eichenknüppel und zum Abstechen und schlachten Filetiermesser, von denen ich mittlerweile 4 Stück habe (von Dick, Martinii und noch ein anderes, welches als einzigstes beim Angeln dabei ist. 

Habe mich mal eine zeitlang für Überlebensmesser interessiert, weil ich Damals das Hobby Schatzsuche mit dem Detektor gehabt habe. Da war ich oft ziemlich in Bayerns Wildnis unterwegs wo einiges hätte passieren können (Knochenbrüche durch Sturz von Felsen usw. 

Kennt ihr den Film: "Auf Messers Schneide" mit Anthony Hopkins? 
Da hätte ein Überlebensmesser vom Typ Rambo 1 wohl ganz gute Dienste geleistet.... 

Mir gefallen schlanke und spitze Messer aus Damszenerstahl am besten!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2020)

_"Wie viele Messer braucht Mann?"_

Eine gute Frage - ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall noch eines bzw. hätte ich gerne noch ein bestimmtes Messer mehr. Konkret geht es mir dabei um ein Taschenmesser, genauer gesagt um eines der "berüchtigten" Einhandmesser. Die einhändige Bedienung ist meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr praktische Sache und abgesehen davon gefallen mir diese Messer einfach.

Laut Absatz 1, Paragraph 42a, WaffG bla bla bla, wie wohl jeder der sich für Messer interessiert schon einmal zur Kenntnis genommen hat, ist das Führen solcher
einhändig feststellbaren Messer in diesem unseren schönen Staate aber nicht erlaubt. Das bedeutet zunächst, dass man sich mit diesen Messern zu Hause mal eine Salami schneiden darf oder aber sich in der Vitrine daran erfreuen darf. Eine Absolut sinnfreie Vorgabe, sieht man ein Taschenmesser voranging als das was es ist, ein höchst universelles und traditionelles Werkzeug.

Dass der Gesetzgeber hier lediglich die anständigen Leute, eben diejenigen die ein Messer - in gemäßigter Form & Größe - als alltägliches Werkzeug sehen, gängelt dürfte soweit klar sein. Auch dass diejenigen Personen, die immer wieder mit solchen Messern Mist machen, sich einen feuchten Kehricht um derartige Verbote scheren, da ihnen im Zweifel sowieso keine wirklich einschneidenden persönlichen Konsequenzen drohen, nicht einmal mit einer bereits vorhandenen entsprechenden Strafakte. Dem Deutschen Gesetzgeber zunächst also vielen Dank für so viel Realitätsnähe & Sicherheitsbestreben. 

Wie auch immer, Absatz 2 des Paragraphen 42a WaffG führt wenigstens ein paar Ausnahmen auf, also Situationen in denen das Führen eines solches Messers eben doch erlaubt sein soll. Da das aufgeführte berechtigte Interesse jedoch leider ziemlich schwammig formuliert ist, keine wirkliche Hilfe. Aber eventuell ist das ja auch gar nicht beabsichtigt?

Inwieweit kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, entweder als persönlich Betroffener oder aber als entsprechender Strafverteidiger, etwas *Konkretes & Rechtsgültiges *über das Führen eines solchen Einhandmessers beim Angeln berichten? Darf ich während der Anreise ein solches Messer irgendwo im Rucksack vergraben haben und für den Einsatz am Wasser dann auch griffbereit in der Hosentasche? Ansonsten führt man den praktischen Vorteil dieser Messer ja absurdum und dem berechtigten Interesse wir in keiner Weise genüge getan. Sicherlich wurde diese Frage schon oft diskutiert aber richtig klar ist mir diese Angelegenheit noch immer nicht.

Ich stand gerade erst kurz davor mir für das Angeln ein solches Messer zu kaufen. Nichts martialisches und von rein praktischer Natur - in Signalorange. Aber macht das überhaupt Sinn? Für die Vitrine brauche ich jedenfalls keine Messer und für das heimische Schneiden meiner Salami nehme ich ein herkömmliches Küchenmesser.

Wer etwas Sinnvolles zum Thema beitragen kann, immer gerne. Ich bitte jedoch von nicht zielführenden Aussagen wie _"Lass dich halt nicht erwischen."_ oder aber _"Der Gesetzgeber weiß schon was er tut."_ abzusehen.



_PS.: Die oben getätigte Kritik am Gesetzgeber mag der eine oder andere eventuell als politisch verstehen, hier geht es jedoch um ein Thema welches auch uns Angler betrifft, von daher hat diese Kritik hier im Forum durchaus ihre Berechtigung, jedenfalls was die realitätsferne Gesetzgebung anbelangt._


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2020)

Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem. Auch bei großen Messern mit fester Klinge nicht. Es gilt ja, soweit ich weiß, die Einschränkung, dass zwar das „Führen“ in der Öffentlichkeit verboten ist, nicht aber das Benutzen in einem sachgemäßen Kontext. Als Angler hat man nun wirklich einen vernünftigen Grund für ein richtiges Messer. Natürlich sollte man das Messer unterwegs nicht in der Hosentasche sondern besser im Angelgepäck transportieren.

Gerade gestern war ich wieder mit einem Bekannten zum Bogenschießen im Wald, dieser hatte eine (geschätzt) 13cm Klinge hinten am Gürtel hängen. So wie jeder zweite Bogenschütze - da gab es noch nie irgendwo Probleme.


----------



## Michael.S (26. August 2020)

Gibt ja noch Alternativen zb. das Exskelibur 2 von Böker ein getarntes Einhandmesser  , was ich nicht weis macht mich nicht heiß , zum Fischeversorgen würde ich es nicht unbedingt nehmen aber für alles andere ist es Top, gibt es auch noch eine Nummer größer


----------



## Mikesch (26. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ... Darf ich während der Anreise ein solches Messer irgendwo im Rucksack vergraben haben und für den Einsatz am Wasser dann auch griffbereit in der Hosentasche? _..._


Kurz u. schmerzlos: Ja


----------



## Skott (26. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem. Auch bei großen Messern mit fester Klinge nicht. Es gilt ja, soweit ich weiß, die Einschränkung, dass zwar das „Führen“ in der Öffentlichkeit verboten ist, nicht aber das Benutzen in einem sachgemäßen Kontext. Als Angler hat man nun wirklich einen vernünftigen Grund für ein richtiges Messer. Natürlich sollte man das Messer unterwegs nicht in der Hosentasche sondern besser im Angelgepäck transportieren.
> 
> Gerade gestern war ich wieder mit einem Bekannten zum Bogenschießen im Wald, dieser hatte eine (geschätzt) 13cm Klinge hinten am Gürtel hängen. So wie jeder zweite Bogenschütze - da gab es noch nie irgendwo Probleme.


@Mescalero wofür braucht ein Bogenschütze im Wald hinten eine 13cm Klinge am Gürtel? Seid ihr sportlich oder jagdlich unterwegs?


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2020)

Um Pfeile aus dem Scheibenständer zu popeln z.B. 
Oder aus Totholz, wir schießen meist 3D, da geht immer mal etwas daneben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch Alternativen zb. das Exskelibur 2 von Böker ein getarntes Einhandmesser  , was ich nicht weis macht mich nicht heiß , zum Fischeversorgen würde ich es nicht unbedingt nehmen aber für alles andere ist es Top, gibt es auch noch eine Nummer größer



Wobei das getarnte Einhandmesser von den kontrollierenden Beamten vor Ort wohl auf Funktion getestet wird. Lässt es sich einhändig öffnen und arretiert zusätzlich die Klinge, so wird das Messer sicherlich eingezogen und eine Strafe ist unumgänglich. Wobei es aber wohl im Ermessensspielraum der Beamten liegt, wie lange sie an dem Messer herumprobieren, bis sie es letztendlich einhändig geöffnet haben. Mit etwas Trickserei lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch ein erlaubtes Zweihandmesser irgendwie aufwerfen. Das Excalibur 2 von Böker oder aber absichtlich manipulierte Messer lassen sich dabei relativ mühelos einhändig öffnen. Ich möchte aber ja guten Gewissens mit dem Messer unterwegs sein und nicht ständig eine Kontrolle fürchten müssen.

Einhändig zu bedienende Messer, deren Klingen nicht arretieren, unterliegen allerdings (noch) keinem Führungsverbot. Sogenannte _"Friction Folder"_ lassen sich zwar mit einer Hand öffnen, deren Klinge muss später jedoch mit Muskelkraft offen gehalten werden. Ich habe ein paar solcher Messer, etwa das hier gezeigte Voortrekker von der Firma Böker.





















Diese Messer besitzen durchaus ihren Charme und stellen in dieser Bauweise quasi den Urahnen aller heutigen Taschenmesser dar. Ganz nett und im Alltag durchaus zu gebrauchen aber für den Einsatz am Wasser oder bei der Jagd scheinen sie mir nicht besonders geeignet.

Weiß denn jemand von einem Präzedenzfall bezüglich der Angelei und einem arretierenden Einhandmesser?


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Wer wurde denn schon beim Angeln, Schwammerlsuchen, Wandern... auf "verbotene Waffen" kontrolliert?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2020)

Mir geht es dabei nicht darum, ob und wo ich dann tatsächlich einmal kontrolliert werde, sondern darum ob ich rechtlich gesehen mit so einem Einhandmesser auch beim Angeln unterwegs sein darf. Außerdem, der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und Murphy hat bekanntlich ebenfalls gerne seine Finger im Spiel.

Ansonsten könnte man auch gleich ein Balisong bzw. ein sogenanntes Butterflymesser mit sich führen und da ist in Deutschland bereits der bloße Besitz verboten.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Außerdem gehts in dem Trööt um funktionale Messer und nicht um irgendwelche Ghetto Stichel, oder Konjunktive.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2020)

Ich kann irgendwie schlecht nachvollziehen, warum man sich  nicht gleich ein richtiges ordentliches festes Messer mitnimmt, das in einer Messerscheide steckt und im Rucksack den Wassertransport mitmachen kann. Zum Fische versorgen muss ich damit richtig arbeiten können oder brauche eh mehrere.
Da hat man auch kein Gezicke mit aufklappen und heimliches Unterarmmesser, Springmesser usw. , das darf auch länger sein und kann einem viele Dienste beim Gestalten des Angelplatzes oder Bergeaktionen bieten.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kann irgendwie schlecht nachvollziehen, warum man sich  nicht gleich ein richtiges ordentliches festes Messer mitnimmt, das in einer Messerscheide steckt und im Rucksack den Wassertransport mitmachen kann. Zum Fische versorgen muss ich damit richtig arbeiten können oder brauche eh mehrere.
> Da hat man auch kein Gezicke mit aufklappen und heimliches Unterarmmesser, Springmesser usw. , das darf auch länger sein und kann einem viele Dienste beim Gestalten des Angelplatzes oder Bergeaktionen bieten.


Ich weiss ja nicht was für Operationen du am Wasser machst aber für abstechen und ausnehmen reicht mir 1 (eins)  - und da ist es mir egal ob es ein Opinel, ein Mora oder sonst was ist. Ich würde das mit nem Standardschweizer Offizierstaschenmesser nicht machen wollen, aber notfalls ginge es auch damit.
Für ein Einhandmesser sehe ich wenig Sinn, da rechtlich uU heikel und ohne einen tatsächlichen praktischen Vorteil. Eine ersparnis von 20gr Gewicht oder 5cm Platz ist für mich nicht so erheblich und bislang hatte ich mit nem gefangenen Fisch inmer Zeit, ein Messer aus der Scheide (hihi) zu nehmen bzw aufzuklappen falls zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht geschehen.
Ein sehr akademisches Problem also


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Mir reichen im Grunde zwei Messer in meinem Angelgepäck aus, am liebsten Taschenmesser.
Ein kleineres Messer, mit robuster Klinge, welches für allerlei anfallende Schneidarbeiten aber auch zum Abstechen von Fischen taugt.
Und dann noch ein größeres Messer bzw. eines mit langer und dünner Klinge, zum späteren Versorgen des Fanges. Oftmals geht es nach dem Angeln zu Kollegen, wo wir die Fänge gemeinsam verarbeiten, da möchte ich nicht erst das Filetiermesser aus der heimischen Küche holen müssen.

Für das erstgenannte Messer würde ich, wie bereits geschrieben, gerne auf ein solches Einhandmesser zurückgreifen wollen.
Ich persönlich finde es schon praktisch mit einem Griff das Messer einsatzbereit und auch wieder verstaut zu haben, während die andere Hand unter Umständen bereits beschäftigt ist.

Was das Filetiermesser anbelangt, hier arbeite ich schon seit langer Zeit mit einem Taschenmesser aus amerikanischer Produktion. Bisher hat mir das Messer gute Dienste geleistet, wobei es sich schon sehr amerikanisch / billig anfühlt und ich daher auf der Suche nach Ersatz bin. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit einmal ein Opinel Slim-Line 15 zugelegt, leider war der Verriegelungsmechanismus fehlerhaft und daher ging das Messer zurück. Schade, eigentlich ein schönes Messer, gerade mit dem von mir gewählten Griff in Bubinga-Holz. Da ich noch ein klassisches 8er Opinel besitze, welches ebenfalls über einen Griff aus Bubinga-Holz verfügt, bin ich mir für den Einsatz beim Ausnehmen von Fischen jedoch nicht mehr so sicher. Die Holzgriffe der ansonsten toll gemachten Opinel Messer quellen bei Wasserkontakt bekanntlich stark auf, das scheint mir für ein doch häufig feuchtes Filetiermesser nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu sein. Es soll also etwas mit einem Griff aus Kunststoff her, aktuell liebäugel ich mit dem Clark Fork von der Firma CRKT.

https://www.crkt.com/clark-fork-fillet-knife.html

Das mit dem Verstauen der langen Klinge finde ich schon genial gelöst, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Messer tatsächlich etwas taugt.
Aber wahrscheinlich macht nur der Versuch klug...


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2020)

Ich habe auch ein Opinel Slim, da quillt kaum etwas auf. Für den gedachten Zweck ist das ein beinahe perfektes Messer! Ein paar typische Eigenheiten gibt es natürlich, wie bei jedem Opinel eben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Zumindest was mein Opinel No. 8 anbelangt, dessen Holzgriff quillt nach dem Abwaschen bzw. bei größerem Wasserkontakt schon gehörig auf.
Jedenfalls geht es soweit, dass man die Klinge im geschlossenen Zustand nicht mehr aus dem Griff bekommt und umgekehrt.

Schick aussehen tun die Messer der Slim-Line Serie aber ja irgendwie schon. Hmm?
Vielleicht kauft man sich ein einfaches Modell, mit Buchenholzgriff und imprägniert diesen nachträglich mit einer der einschlägigen Methoden?


----------



## Kochtopf (27. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zumindest was mein Opinel No. 8 anbelangt, dessen Holzgriff quillt nach dem Abwaschen bzw. bei größerem Wasserkontakt schon gehörig auf.
> Jedenfalls geht es soweit, dass man die Klinge im geschlossenen Zustand nicht mehr aus dem Griff bekommt und umgekehrt.
> 
> Schick aussehen tun die Messer der Slim-Line Serie aber ja irgendwie schon. Hmm?
> Vielleicht kauft man sich ein einfaches Modell, mit Buchenholzgriff und imprägniert diesen nachträglich mit einer der einschlägigen Methoden?


Ein Opinel ist ja kostenmäßig eine überschaubare Anschaffung, also würde ich es versuchen (wenn ich negative Erfahrungen gemacht hätte)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Opinel ist ja kostenmäßig eine überschaubare Anschaffung, also würde ich es versuchen (wenn ich negative Erfahrungen gemacht hätte)



Da hast du recht, im Grunde sind sämtliche Messer von Opinel im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis tatsächlich unschlagbar.
Wenn es um die reine Funktion geht, dann sind die günstigen Varianten mit Birkenholzgriff wohl auch vollkommen ausreichend.

Als kleine "Anekdote" aus meiner Kindheit, ein Opinel-Messer eignet sich übrigens nicht als angebundene Speerspitze, dafür ist die Klinge viel zu dünn.
Damals ein großes Drama, heute kann ich wenigstens darüber schmunzeln.


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zumindest was mein Opinel No. 8 anbelangt, dessen Holzgriff quillt nach dem Abwaschen bzw. bei größerem Wasserkontakt schon gehörig auf.
> Jedenfalls geht es soweit, dass man die Klinge im geschlossenen Zustand nicht mehr aus dem Griff bekommt und umgekehrt.


Dann mal hier ein kleiner Tip.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Dann mal hier ein kleiner Tip.



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis! 

Deinen Post, relativ zum Beginn dieses Threads, habe ich schon wahrgenommen.
Ich denke demnächst landet mal ein 15er Opinel Slim-Line mit Buchenholzgriff im Frittierfett bzw. heißem Öl.
Wenn das klappt wäre es natürlich super, dann bräuchte ich mir kein Plastikmesser aus Amerika zu kaufen.


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

bin etwas überrascht?!

bin ich der Einzige hier der seine Fische frisch nach Fang totbeißt?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin etwas überrascht?!
> 
> bin ich der Einzige hier der seine Fische frisch nach Fang totbeißt?



_"Der Mensch ist im Grunde ein wildes, entsetzliches Tier. Die einen verwenden Messer, die anderen nicht."_

frei nach Arthur Gassenhauer


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin etwas überrascht?!
> 
> bin ich der Einzige hier der seine Fische frisch nach Fang totbeißt?


Getoppt wird das nur noch von der neunköpfigen  Hydra


----------



## Minimax (27. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Opinel Slim, da quillt kaum etwas auf. Für den gedachten Zweck ist das ein beinahe perfektes Messer!



Ich ebenfalls, ein einfache Opinel Slim in 12 leistet mir seit vielen Jahren gute Dienste. Der Griff ist schön speckig und somit imprägniert, Klinge und Arretierung leichtgängig, nur schärfen könnt ichs mal wieder.


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2020)

Mein Filetier-Opinel gab es in keinem der örtlichen Läden, also habe ich es online bestellt und (das mache ich sonst NIE!) unten auf „Kunden, die blablabla bestellt haben, fanden auch dieses und jenes geil“ geklickt und den winzigen Opinel Schleifstein mit bestellt.
Ich hatte dem Steinchen nicht viel zugetraut aber erstens ist das kein (wie vermutet) synthetischer sondern ein Naturstein und zweitens funktioniert er tatsächlich astrein! Natürlich nicht für das 30cm Sushimesser, dafür ist er wirklich zu klein. Aber gerade Taschenmesser und kleine Küchenmesser lassen sich damit leicht auf Rasierschärfe bringen. Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Meint ihr ein 12er Opinel Slim-Line reicht aus, für die in der Regel anfallenden Arbeiten beim Schlachten? Mein damaliges 15er, welches ich dann zurückgesendet habe, war schon ein ganz ordentlicher Rapier. Dabei hat man eigentlich gar keine Thunfische oder Wahoos zu zerlegen, höchstens mal eine Forelle.

Wobei ich beim Öffnen von Fischen und auch beim Entfernen von Flossen, Kiemenbögen etc. mittlerweile ein großer Fan von kräftigen Küchenscheren geworden bin. Das Messer benutze ich oft nur noch zum Feintuning oder natürlich zum Zerteilen und Filetieren. Der Vorteil einer Schere ist, man kann den Fisch damit wirklich sehr vorsichtig öffnen und läuft nicht Gefahr die Galle oder ähnliches zu beschädigen.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meint ihr ein 12er Opinel Slim-Line reicht aus, für die in der Regel anfallenden Arbeiten beim Schlachten? Mein damaliges 15er, welches ich dann zurückgesendet habe, war schon ein ganz ordentlicher Rapier. Dabei hat man eigentlich gar keine Thunfische oder Wahoos zu zerlegen, höchstens mal eine Forelle.
> 
> Wobei ich beim Öffnen von Fischen und auch beim Entfernen von Flossen, Kiemenbögen etc. mittlerweile ein großer Fan von kräftigen Küchenscheren geworden bin. Das Messer benutze ich oft nur noch zum Feintuning oder natürlich zum Zerteilen und Filetieren. Der Vorteil einer Schere ist, man kann den Fisch damit wirklich sehr vorsichtig öffnen und läuft nicht Gefahr die Galle oder ähnliches zu beschädigen.


Ich liebe meine Küchenschere von Zwilling für diese Arbeiten! Zum filieren nehme ich in Ermangelung eines Filiermessers gerne ein kleines Küchenmesser, klappt mit etwas Übung ganz gut


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. August 2020)

Gibt doch ein Opinel 15er Filetiermesser was klappbar ist, das steht bei mir auf der Einkaufsliste


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt doch ein Opinel 15er Filetiermesser was klappbar ist, das steht bei mir auf der Einkaufsliste



Das 15er hatte ich ja bereits und musste es leider wieder zurücksenden, da der Mechanismus nicht funktionierte.
Das Opinel Slim-Line ist in dieser Größe aber wie gesagt schon ein ganz schöner Säbel.
Daher frage ich mich, ob es ein 12er nicht eventuell auch tut?


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

12er Opinel nach erster Personalisierung.......


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> 12er Opinel nach erster Personalisierung.......


Ist das dein Blut an der Klinge ?


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Wo siehst du da Blut? Das ist eine Kohlenstoffstahlklinge, die läuft halt mal an... und dann wird bei mir auch nicht mehr gewienert, dann bleibt die so Natur.


----------



## Mescalero (28. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das 15er hatte ich ja bereits und musste es leider wieder zurücksenden, da der Mechanismus nicht funktionierte.
> Das Opinel Slim-Line ist in dieser Größe aber wie gesagt schon ein ganz schöner Säbel.
> Daher frage ich mich, ob es ein 12er nicht eventuell auch tut?


Mir langt das No.12 locker, selbst um aus ordentlichen Karpfen fein säuberlich Filets zu schneiden. Das ist dann aber auch die Grenze, für größeren Fisch bräuchte es schon etwas mehr Klinge.


----------



## Thomas. (28. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oftmals geht es nach dem Angeln zu Kollegen, wo wir die Fänge gemeinsam verarbeiten, da möchte ich nicht erst das Filetiermesser aus der heimischen Küche holen müssen
> 
> aktuell liebäugel ich mit dem Clark Fork von der Firma CRKT.
> https://www.crkt.com/clark-fork-fillet-knife.html
> ...



ich habe keine Ahnung vom Filetieren und bin auch nicht so der Messer Fetischist, aber das teil finde ich schon sehr genial, falls du es kaufen solltest und der Meinung bist das es was taugt wär ich wohl der nächste der zuschlagen würde.
zu mal man es auch ihr bei uns bekommt und eventuell wider zurück schicken kann wenn es doch ein Reinfall sein sollte.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Wenn man filetieren kann, braucht man dafür überhaupt kein spezielles Messer. Dann geht das auch mit einem chinesischen Küchenbeil, oder einem Teppichcutter. Nur beim Abziehen der Haut machen sich spezielle Klingen bezahlt. Hier schwöre ich auf die guten, alten Schinkenmesser. Dazu ein halbflexibles Dick Ausbeinmesser und ein Fischfiletiermesser aus der Ergo Grip Serie... dann kann jeder Fisch kommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man filetieren kann, braucht man dafür überhaupt kein spezielles Messer. Dann geht das auch mit einem chinesischen Küchenbeil, oder einem Teppichcutter. Nur beim Abziehen der Haut machen sich spezielle Klingen bezahlt. Hier schwöre ich auf die guten, alten Schinkenmesser. Dazu ein halbflexibles Dick Ausbeinmesser und ein Fischfiletiermesser aus der Ergo Grip Serie... dann kann jeder Fisch kommen.


Diese "chinesischen Küchenbeile" sind tatsächlich relativ feine Werkzeuge die zum Knochenhacken eher ungeeignet sind


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Wenn man einem Fischlein das Filet vom Gerippe nimmt, hackt man ja auch eine Knochen. 

Wenn man vorhat häufiger Koteletts von Fischen zu machen, dann sollte man sich eh nach Sortier- und Bankmessern mit hohen Klingen und einem "Schlagzeug" umsehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man einem Fischlein das Filet vom Gerippe nimmt, hackt man ja auch eine Knochen.
> .


Das habe ich nie behauptet, ich wollte nur hinweisen dass es kein Hackebeil ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2020)

Zum Köpfen braucht man auf jeden Fall was größeres und stabiles, je nach Fischgröße dann auch evtl. eine richtige Axt. Oder am besten so ein schönes Schlachterbeil eben.
Das wird mit einem Klappmesserchen für einen selber gefährlich, wenn die Längsgräte fingerdick ist.


----------



## Thomas. (28. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man filetieren kann, braucht man dafür überhaupt kein spezielles Messer. Dann geht das auch mit einem chinesischen Küchenbeil


Wenn man angeln kann, braucht man dafür überhaupt kein spezielle Rute. Dann geht das auch mit einem chinesischen Bambusstock
Wenn man jagen kann, braucht man dafür überhaupt kein spezielles Gewehr. Dann geht das auch mit einer chinesischen Steinschleuder 
braucht man alles nicht, aber manch einer möchte warum auch immer was spezielles


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Ja mei... so gängan de Gang.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2020)

Ich nutze mal die Gelegenheit, um ein Messer zu zeigen, das ein Angler nicht braucht.
Der Hintergrund ist, das Messerchen hat mir die Missus von irgendeinem Kunstseminar in Fronkreisch mitgebracht und später zum Geburtstag geschenkt*. Zum Angeln taugts wohl wenig, dafür ists wirklich zu winzig, und ausserdem ists mir lieb und teuer- nicht auszudenken ich verlöre es oder es fiele ins Wasser.
Aber dennoch ist das Messerchen ein schönes Stück, ein Taschemesser im eigentlichen Sinne. Ich stelle es mir als kleines, praktisches Reisewerkzeug vor. Hübsch und geschmackvoll ists allemal, und ein Käseckchen oder Wurstzipfel schaffst allemal.









*bzw. Sie hats mir für 1 Cent verkauft- auch Mrs. Minimax weiss um die wesentlichen Traditionen des magischen Denkens.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. August 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nutze mal die Gelegenheit, um ein Messer zu zeigen, das ein Angler nicht braucht.



Schaut wirklich toll aus das Messer, schön wie Klinge und Griff einem Schwung folgen.
Damit kommts Rillettes aufs Baguette.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich toll aus das Messer, schön wie Klinge und Griff einem Schwung folgen.
> Damit kommts Rillettes aufs Baguette.



Ja, nicht wahr? Übrigens, das kann man nicht sehen, ist die Klinge vertrauenerweckend dick und kräftig am Rücken. Vorbei sind die Zeiten, in denen zartere Klingen an den herrlichen Ahle Worscht´ mit denen mich Bruder @Kochtopf liebenswürdigerweise versorgt, zerschellt sind als wären sie aus Glas (Oui, isch meine Sie, Monsieur "Bleschklingä"Opinel) .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. August 2020)

Dieses kleine Messer dient mir bei der Arbeit als nette "Spielerei". Ein bereits erwähnter Friction Folder,
welcher einhändig zu bedienen ist und aktuell keinem Führungsverbot unterliegt.
















Für die abgeranzten Cuttermesser in der Firma sollen wir jetzt tatsächlich unterschreiben, weil sie ständig verschwinden.
Die alten Dinger kann der Chef gerne behalten, mein kleines _Skal_ von _Black Fox_ eignet sich für Strechfolie, Palettenbänder und Pappe genauso gut.
Das von mir nachgerüstete orange Lanyard soll dabei dem Verbummeln vorbeugen und lässt einen das kleine Messer besser aus der Hosentasche greifen.

Oft brauche ich es zwar nicht aber immer wenn ich einmal runter ins Lager muss, dann liegt da nirgends griffbereit ein Cuttermesser, das hat mich genervt.
Diese Zeiten sind jetzt zum Glück vorbei.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Um diesen Thread wiederzubeleben, gibt es es was neues für alle "Messerverrückten" : Vorgestern habe ich den neuen Auktionskatalog von STAUFFER AUKTIONEN für die Herbstauktion am 17.10.20 zugeschickt bekommen. 
Diesmal stehen günstig limitierte Messerkonvolute zum ersteigern drin! 
Es handelt sich um Taschen-, Jagd- und natürlich Anglermesser, bei einem Konvolut sind 3 finnische Pukkos mit dabei. 

Am besten, ihr schaut euch die mal Online unter  an... 
Soll hier keine Werbung sein, sondern nur eine Möglichkeit, recht günstig und schnell an viele hochwertige Messer zu kommen! 

Gebote können schriftlich, per Email und per Fax abgegeben werden. 
Wer noch Fragen hat, immer her damit!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. September 2020)

Mir reichen zwei Messer, ein12 er Opinel und ein Filetmesser von Matini.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. September 2020)

Nabend Werte Herren, in anbetracht dessen dass die Bananenpalme meiner Frau heuer einen riesen Sprung gemacht hat sprach mich die Dame des Hauses heute zwecks Winter vorbereitetungen auf eine Machete an. Als ich erwähnte dass ich sowas nie besessen hätte kam sie auf die Idee, dass ich mir sowas männliches doch mal zulegen sollte Ich hoffe es geht wirklich nur um Gartenarbeiten 
Naja, nun denk ich ich dass ich von euch vielleicht ein paar Tipps zum Erwerb solch eines Messers bekommen könnte, jemand nen Vorschlag für was scharf stabiles was keinen Kleinwagen kostet ?


----------



## Andal (27. September 2020)

Für das was man in unseren Breiten wirklich eine Machete braucht, tut es auch wirklich jede. Wenn du was für den Garten willst, dann kauf dir ein Schweizer Gertel - aber keines mit schwedischem Plastikgriff.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Für das was man in unseren Breiten wirklich eine Machete braucht, tut es auch wirklich jede. Wenn du was für den Garten willst, dann kauf dir ein Schweizer Gertel - aber keines mit schwedischem Plastikgriff.


Danke Andal, dieses Gertel war mir noch garnicht bekannt, sowas wird sicher auch reichen und wirkt nicht so martialisch


----------



## zandertex (27. September 2020)

Die Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet....nach wieviel Messer braucht Mann?........umso weniger Mann mit den Dingern umgehen kann,umso mehr braucht Mann!!


----------



## Philipppo (27. September 2020)

Schweizer Gertel ist gut - haben wir auch im Einsatz im Wald und aufm Hof. 
Krumpholz macht gute Sachen, ist ne Schmiede mit Tradition aus Oberfranken.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet....nach wieviel Messer braucht Mann?........umso weniger Mann mit den Dingern umgehen kann,umso mehr braucht Mann!!



Ob sich das bei Angelruten wohl auch so verhält?


----------



## Philipppo (27. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet....nach wieviel Messer braucht Mann?........umso weniger Mann mit den Dingern umgehen kann,umso mehr braucht Mann!!



Kommt auf den Lifestyle an. 

Wenn ich Städter mit Bürojob bin, mittags in nem hippen Laden meine Powerbowl verzehre, nachmittags im Stadtpark joggen gehe und abends eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Frischkäse und einen Apfel esse, brauche ich im Grunde nur ein Brötchenmesser. 

Wenn ich Countryboy bin, angeln und jagen gehe, im Herbst ne Hausschlachtung mache, meine Obstbäume pflege und hege und ich Wertholz und Brennholz auf eigenen Parzellen bewirtschafte sieht die Sache anders aus. 

Und dann wär da noch der Sammler. Der braucht auch mehr als ein Brötchenmesser.


----------



## zandertex (27. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ob sich das bei Angelruten wohl auch so verhält?


Deshalb habe ich auch nur ein Auto!


----------



## zandertex (27. September 2020)

Philipppo schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Lifestyle an.
> 
> Wenn ich Städter mit Bürojob bin, mittags in nem hippen Laden meine Powerbowl verzehre, nachmittags im Stadtpark joggen gehe und abends eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Frischkäse und einen Apfel esse, brauche ich im Grunde nur ein Brötchenmesser.
> 
> ...


und ich dachte es wäre aufs angeln bezogen............wie töricht!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

Man(n) kann sogar ein "Messer" am Schlüsselbund gebrauchen.


----------



## zandertex (27. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Man(n) kann sogar ein "Messer" am Schlüsselbund gebrauchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356222


Auf jeden Fall hast du Ahnung von der Materie,falls ich x Beratung brauche..........danke für alles!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

_"Wie viele Messer braucht Mann?"_

Ich schätze man sollte es mit dem Titel dieses Threads nicht all zu genau nehmen. Vielmehr geht es wohl eben darum, dass man im Grunde nie genug Messer haben kann, zumindest wenn einem Messer eine gewisse Freude bereiten. Wohl eine klassische Fangfrage, dieser Titel...

Zur Untermauerung meiner steilen These:


Andal schrieb:


> Alles weitere kann man haben, ja sollte man eigentlich auch haben, denn zu viele Messer kann Mann nicht besitzen!


----------



## Andal (28. September 2020)

Philipppo schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Lifestyle an.
> 
> Wenn ich Städter mit Bürojob bin, mittags in nem hippen Laden meine Powerbowl verzehre, nachmittags im Stadtpark joggen gehe und abends eine Scheibe Vollkornbrot mit Frischkäse und einen Apfel esse, brauche ich im Grunde nur ein Brötchenmesser.
> 
> ...


# Brötchenmesser...

Was meinst du jetzt... eines mit Sägeschliff, oder ein blaugepließtetes Buckels aus Solingen?


----------



## Philipppo (28. September 2020)

Eins mit Sägeschliff. Würde ich so leben hätte ich das Buckels fürs Vollkornbrot und ein Herderkneipchen für den Apfel.


----------



## Cpt Haddock (28. September 2020)

> Was meinst du jetzt... eines mit Sägeschliff, oder ein blaugepließtetes Buckels aus Solingen?


Wenn schon denn schon.
Tafelmesser 



> Man(n) kann sogar ein "Messer" am Schlüsselbund gebrauchen


Ich habe seit Jahren ein Victorinox Classic Alox als EDC.
https://www.victorinox.com/de/de/Pr...Kleine-Taschenmesser/Classic-Alox/p/0.6221.26

Irgendwie habe ich in den letzten Jahren die Messer die ich am Mann habe immer weiter reduziert.
Zuerst hatte ich einfache Solinger Taschenmesser (wers noch kennt die mit Kunstperlmuttschalen). Als Victorinox dann mit den grossen Messern rauskam habe ich jahrelang das Modell "Rucksack" getragen, zusammen mit einer frühen blauen LED Lenser war das mein EDC Besteck. Nachteil war das hohe Gewicht, gerade bei leichten Bermudashorts im Sommer war man ständig am Hose zurechtzuppeln, weil es nach unten zog. Nachdem ich mal krampfhaft auf dem Dachboden Elektroleitungen mit der blauen LED angeschlossen habe (munteres Farbenraten), dachte ich es wird Zeit für was neues.
Da kam mir das Spartan Lite gerade recht, es war leichter und hatte eine weisse LED integriert. Leider hat Victorinox den Schalter aussen anstelle innen eingeklappt angebracht und durch den Schlüsselbund wurde er oft unbemerkt betätigt. Wenn man dann die Lampe wirklich mal brauchte war sie oft leer. Versuche mit einer Swisscard Lite im Portemonee habe ich nach zwei zerbröselten in drei Jahren ad acta gelegt.
Über eine Kombination von Hartkopf Picknick und einer kleinen Titan AAA Schlüsselbund LED bin ich bei meiner jetztigen Kombi einer USB LED und dem Classic Alox gelandet. Beide zusammen wiegen unter 50 Gramm. Kleiner Nachteil ist die winzige, filigrane Klinge mit der muss man behutsam umgehen und fürs Brötchen schmieren/ Salami säbeln unterwegs kaum geeignet. Ich wünschte Victorinox würde in der Grösse des Moneyclips ein Alox Messerchen mit Schlüsselbundöhr rausbringen. Also quasi ein Ambassador in Alox.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

Wie viele Messer braucht Mann?

Eine gute Frage - diese zwei Stück hat er zum Jahresende jedenfalls noch gebraucht. 

*Outdoor Edge Swinky Black & Böker Plus Subcom Friction*
















Beides sogenannte *Friction Folder* und damit die derzeit einzig legale Möglichkeit in Deutschland _- unabhängig von einem berechtigten Interesse -_ ein Einhandmesser bei sich zu führen. Solche Messer haben es mir, aufgrund ihres urigen Prinzips, allerdings auch angetan. Eine Klinge und ein Heft, viel mehr ist im Grunde nicht dran.

Da der Gesetzgeber bei Einhandmessern ein festes Arretieren der Klinge verbietet, dient der Daumen in diesem Fall als Klingensicherung. Gerade bei den hier gezeigten kleinen Arbeitsmessern sind eventuelle Hebelkräfte, an der kurzen Klinge, allerdings eher gering. Der Daumen hat somit kein Problem die Klinge über diesen kleinen Klingenfortsatz sicher geöffnet zu halten.

Zum hirnlosen in Kartons etc. Herumschlitzen sind solche Messer allerdings trotzdem nicht geeignet. Man muss sich während ihres Gebrauchs schon etwas konzentrieren, der Daumen dient einem dabei quasi als Popometer. Von daher scheinen mir Friction Folder im Grunde sicherer als etwa die klassischen Victorinox Messer, welche lediglich über einen Slip Joint Verschluss bzw. eine Feder verfügen. Wie ich außerdem bereits bei meinen alten Rasierhobeln feststellen musste, ist eine solche _"erzwungene" _Konzentration absolut nicht verkehrt, liefert sie doch häufig die besten Ergebnisse. 

Beide hier gezeigten Messer weisen in sofern eine kleine Besonderheit auf, da sie über sogenannte Detend Balls verfügen. Das ist eine technische Lösung im Inneren des Messergriffes, bei der eine Feder eine kleine Kugel in eine Vertiefung in der Klinge presst. Der Druck reicht gerade so aus, dass sich die Klinge nicht unbeabsichtigt von alleine öffnen oder aber schließen kann. Die meisten Friction Folder kommen allerdings ohne dieses technische Feature daher. Hier ist über die Friktion bzw. die Reibung zu arbeiten, daher auch der Name dieser Messergattung. Im Klartext bedeutet dass, das die Klinge über die Achsschraube so einzustellen ist, dass sie nicht selbstständig und lose im Griff herumschlackert. Die Sicherheit beim Gebrauch gibt am Ende aber auch hier wieder der Daumen auf diesem kleinen Klingenfortsatz.

Das Böker Plus Subcom Friction weist eine Klingenlänge von 5,5cm auf und wiegt 62 Gramm, während das Swinky Black mit einer 5,4cm Klinge und ca. 65 Gramm durch Pappen etc. schneidet. Der verwendete Messerstahl ist zweckmäßig und lässt sich bei Bedarf relativ leicht nachschärfen. Beide Messer sind also ideale "Waffen" für die Hosentasche, um damit Verpackungsmaterial und andere Kleinigkeiten bei der Arbeit zu zerlegen. Die hier gezeigten Messer werde ich aber noch mit einem Anhänger aus buntem Paracord ausstatten, das erleichtert das Handling und auch das wieder Auffinden ungemein. Die Hersteller haben hierfür eine kleine Öse an den Griffen gelassen, es wurde also mitgedacht. 

Das Messer von Böker wird leider nicht mehr produziert, daher stammt mein neuwertiges Exemplar auch aus einem Ebay Gebrauchtkauf. Das Swinky Black von Outdoor Edge ist allerdings noch überall zu haben und sehr zu empfehlen. Mit knapp 25,00€ ist es sicherlich nicht zu teuer und es passt besser in die Tasche der Arbeitshose als etwa ein herkömmliches Teppichmesser.

Etwas Spielerei ist natürlich schon dabei aber wozu braucht Mann auch sonst so viele Messer?


----------



## laraque (19. Dezember 2020)

Mein Neuzugang für diese Woche. Eignet sich natürlich eher wenig zum Angeln...
Also ist es mit einem Messer schonmal nicht getan
Griff ist aus Thuja gefertigt und riecht sehr gut.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

laraque schrieb:


> Also ist es mit einem Messer schonmal nicht getan



Der französische Weichkäse und auch die Hartwurst will natürlich entsprechend geschnitten werden.
Ein solches Laguiole Messer _- deines ist nebenbei sehr schön -_ werde ich mir irgendwann auch noch zulegen.


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Bei Anglermessern solltest du auf einige Dinge achten. Einerseits ist bei einem Angelmesser eine Klinge erwünscht, die robust ist, und mit der im Notfall auch einfache Outdoor Arbeiten ausgeführt werden können. Dafür ist eine Klingendicke von 3 mm aufwärts gefragt. Andererseits muss die Klinge ausreichend dünn sein, um damit am Fisch Schlitzarbeiten erledigen zu können. Dies wird normalerweise durch eine schmale Spitze gewährleistet. Als ideal für mich haben sich hier stets Clip Point Spitzen erwiesen. Eine solche – auch Hechtspitze genannte Spitze entsteht durch einen konkav geformten Klingenrücken, durch die das Messer besonders leicht in der Führung zu kontrollieren ist. So kann vorsichtig in den Fisch eingestochen werden und gröbere Schäden werden vermieden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...noch mit einem Anhänger aus buntem Paracord ausstatten, das erleichtert das Handling und auch das wieder Auffinden ungemein.



Auch die unübersichtlichste Baustelle kann diesen Messern nichts mehr anhaben. 






Da ich schon mit dem Tüddelband zu Gange war, wurde noch ein Schwarm bunter Bienen erschaffen.






Gedacht als Anhänger für Reisetaschen, sollen sie einer Landfrau (Biene als Vereinslogo) das Wiederauffinden ihrer Taschen bei diversen Busreisen erleichtern. Das Weihnachtsgeschenk steht also, zum Reisen muss dann nur noch Corona weg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (25. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

welche Schleif/Abziehsteine nehmt ihr denn für günstige Arbeitsmesser ? DC4, CC usw. fällt aus, weil diese Steine teurer sind als ein Mora oder Ganzo usw. Was die Bucht oder Ama... auf den ersten Seiten ausspuckt ist meiner Meinung nach überwiegend Schrott, egal wie positiv die Bewertungen sind.


----------



## hans21 (25. Dezember 2020)

Ein guter Stein taugt auch für preiswerte und teure Messer gleichermaßen und hält lange. Ich habe vor Jahren einen japanischen Kai Shun Stein in 300/1000er Körnung gekauft. Der hält mich aus. Wenn ich Haare der Länge nach spalten wollte, hätte ich dazu noch einen in 3000er Körnung.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2020)

stille Nacht .....was hat der Weihnachtsmann gebracht - ja zwei schöne 
neue Messer - kann man ja nie genug haben .
um auf die Steinfrage zurückzukommen - um meine eigenbau HSS - Klingen 
unterwegs mal nach zu peppen ( falls die Intimfrisur korrigiert werden muß )
einen weißen Arkansas , zum sonstigen abziehen um den Schliff plan auf 
null zu erhalten eine Ölstein für 5 ,- Mark -ost -hab ich schon über 50 Jahre 
dann auf ´ner Fexscheibe nachpoliert und zum Schluß das ganze geschwabbelt .


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Danke Andal, dieses Gertel war mir noch garnicht bekannt, sowas wird sicher auch reichen und wirkt nicht so martialisch


ja ist ein sehr brauchbares Teil , meins habe ich auf der Rückseite auch scharf geschliffen 
was es im Gebrauch noch mehr aufwertet .


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nabend Werte Herren, in anbetracht dessen dass die Bananenpalme meiner Frau heuer einen riesen Sprung gemacht hat sprach mich die Dame des Hauses heute zwecks Winter vorbereitetungen auf eine Machete an. Als ich erwähnte dass ich sowas nie besessen hätte kam sie auf die Idee, dass ich mir sowas männliches doch mal zulegen sollte Ich hoffe es geht wirklich nur um Gartenarbeiten
> Naja, nun denk ich ich dass ich von euch vielleicht ein paar Tipps zum Erwerb solch eines Messers bekommen könnte, jemand nen Vorschlag für was scharf stabiles was keinen Kleinwagen kostet ?



Das ist die mit Abstand brauchbarste Machete die man für kleines Geld bekommen kann.
Damit kann man auch etwas gröbere Arbeiten gut erledigen.. .








						Bolo Machete gross mit Lederscheide
					

Ein wuchtiges Haumesser. Genieteter Hartholzgriff. Bohrung für Fangriemen. - Klingenlänge: 360 mm - Grifflänge: 150 mm Hier finden Sie…




					www.asmc.de


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2020)

Danke,  hab mir bereits ne Gertel besorgt, mit Bambus Griff, macht gut was her und hat sich auch schon bewährt


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2020)

Hier die Messer die ich tatsächlich benutze.
Einmal fürs Grobe in der Wildniß - die Machete ist gut und sehr universell, das Beil ist so la la und die Säge ist richtig gut fürs Geld.






In der Küche zum Fletieren - da gefällt mir der Ausbeiner eigentlich am besten.





Und so für den anglerischen Alltag brauche ich einige Victorinox Taschenmesser, weil ich zu faul bin, die jedesmal richtig zu reinigen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Dezember 2020)

Nach meinen jüngsten Messerzugängen _- mit Kunststoff- bzw. G10-Beschalung -_ brauchte ich unbedingt noch etwas Klassisches, zum Splitter reinreißen. 






Neben meinem 08er "Luxus" Opinel _(spiegelpolierte Inox Klinge & Griff aus Bubinga Holz)_ wirkt das neue 12er Opinel _(Kohlenstoffstahl Klinge & Griff aus Buchenholz)_
allerdings wie ein Schottischer Zweihänder des frühen 17. Jahrhunderts. Das Teil ist tatsächlich riesig, dabei ist das 08er Opinel schon nicht klein bzw. bequem mit einer Hand zu greifen.

Aufgrund seiner Größe_ - die mir im Grunde aber bereits vorher klar war -_ werde ich das 12er Opinel wohl nur in der Küche verwenden. Für die Hosentasche ist mir das Messer jedenfalls zu groß und mir deswegen extra einen neuen Rucksack kaufen, das möchte ich auch nicht. 

Übrigens meine erste Klinge aus Kohlenstoffstahl, zum Ausprobieren & Üben. Ich denke ein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes preiswertes Opinel ist ideal dafür.
Einen 400er/1000er Nassschleifstein habe ich mir ebenfalls besorgt und bin schon gespannt, wie sich die 12cm lange Klinge damit bearbeiten lässt.

Ja ich weiß, es gibt auch noch ein 13er Opinel _(Klingenlänge 22cm)_ aber dieses Ungetüm ist wohl eher für die Vitrine gedacht bzw. ein Dekoartikel.


Nachtrag:
Negativ fällt mir gerade auf, dass bei meinem neuen 12er Opinel der Nagelhau relativ weit vom Klingenrücken entfernt liegt. Im geschlossenen Zustand verschwindet der Nagelhau daher komplett im Griff und ist nicht zu erreichen. Wenn ich Fotos von anderen 12er Opinel Messern vergleiche, dann scheint deren Nagelhau näher am Klingenrücken zu liegen. 
Scheinbar hatten _Pierre & Antoine_ dem Rotwein am Wochenende tüchtig zugesprochen und ich habe ein Montagsmesser erwischt. 
Aber das macht mir nichts. Zur Not schleife ich an entsprechender Stelle einfach eine kleine Mulde in den Holzgriff, so dass der Nagelhau frei liegt. Da die hölzernen Griffe bei Nässe gerne aufquellen und somit die Klinge etwas verklemmen, werde ich den Nagelhau aber wohl tatsächlich noch etwas freilegen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (3. Januar 2021)

^ ... und ne halbe Stunde in den Senfbottich gesteckt sehen die Karbonklingen gleich viel schöner aus.


----------



## heinzi (4. Januar 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ^ ... und ne halbe Stunde in den Senfbottich gesteckt sehen die Karbonklingen gleich viel schöner aus.


Hast Du mal ein Bild wie die Klinge danach aussieht? Wäre evtl auch was für mich bzw meine Messer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Januar 2021)

Bekommt man aber sicherlich noch besser hin, wenn zum auftragen des Senfes oder Essigs ein gröbere Schwamm genutzt wird. Ich hatte nur einen Lappen genommen.


----------



## heinzi (5. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank fürs Foto. Sehen wirklich viel besser aus. Mal schauen ob ich das bei meinen Kochmesser auch mache.


----------



## Schraetzer (6. Januar 2021)

In einem vernünftigen Haushalt braucht man lediglich zwei Messer: ein 25er Gyuto und ein 30er Brotmesser. Damit kann man normalerweise 98% aller anfallenden Arbeiten erledigen. Aber wer ist denn schon gerne vernünftig, wenn es auch unvernünftig geht  

Hier ein paar meiner Messer. Alle übrigens in Benutzung und keine Vitrinenstücke.


----------



## hans albers (7. Januar 2021)

müssten reichen..


----------



## Schraetzer (7. Januar 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> müssten reichen..


ach, sag das nicht. Es kommen ständig neue dazu  Das, was aber richtig ins Geld geht, sind die Steine, vorwiegend die Natursteine. Bin ich fron, dass ich zumindest von diesem Zug runter bin


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Hier ein paar meiner Messer. Alle übrigens in Benutzung und keine Vitrinenstücke.


Bist du Koch oder Messerfetischist ?  Sind ein paar schöne Stücke dabei, würden sich in meiner Küche sicher auch gut machen.


----------



## Schraetzer (7. Januar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bist du Koch oder Messerfetischist ?


weder noch, ich mag halt gutes Werkzeug 



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Sind ein paar schöne Stücke dabei, würden sich in meiner Küche sicher auch gut machen.


Die Serienmesser wie Ashi, Hinoura usw. kannst du dir ja “normal“ kaufen. Höherwertiges gibt es bspw. bei Jannis LINK oder Ben LINK. Und falls du was ganz Ausgefallenes brauchst, kannst du ja anfragen


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Januar 2021)

Schöne Messer sind dabei.  Danke für die Link`s.


----------



## Schraetzer (8. Januar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Schöne Messer sind dabei.  Danke für die Link`s.


Gerne doch. Beide machen schöne, wertige Messer mit guter Wärmebehandlung. Der eine schmiedet tatsächlich selbst, was heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2021)

> Der eine schmiedet tatsächlich selbst, was heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Das Urgetier (12. Januar 2021)

Moin, 
also wie viele Messer man braucht, werden euch eure Gattinnen ziemlich sicher schon mehrfach gesagt haben. Mein Messer-Geschmack wechselt sich wöchentlich, von daher muss ich natürlich auch eine kleine Auswahl zu Hause haben. Meine Favoriten sind momentan klassische Thiers-Messer aus Frankreich. Die sind dann in unterschiedlichen Größen abwechselnd in Benutzung, je nach Einsatzort. In der Öffentlichkeit benutze ich aber am liebsten irgendetwas kleines, ansosten gerät man nur wieder an engagierte Mitbürger. Gerade beim Angeln mit klassischerem Gerät macht sich so ein klassischeres Messer irgendwie gut.

Das kleine Messer auf dem Foto geht in Richtung Opinel No 8, das Große ist eher eher das Format kompaktes Jagdmesser und feststellbar.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2021)

Ein Hoch auf das Klein(st)messer!

Mit dem kleinen Teil habe ich, nach vorzeigen, schon Gerichte und Polizeibastionen betreten - nie ein Problem. Und für den täglichen Gebrauch, mal einen Faden kappen, eine Zigarre kupieren, oder die Wurst am Büdchen tut es der kleine Stichel überall hin.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Januar 2021)

Heute nun gab es endlich adäquaten Ersatz für meinen alten & wirklich unpraktischen Anspitzer. 







Die Klinge ist aus Kohlenstoffstahl gefertigt, also heißt es gelegentlich etwas Öl aufzutragen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf das Klein(st)messer!
> 
> Mit dem kleinen Teil habe ich, nach vorzeigen, schon Gerichte und Polizeibastionen betreten - nie ein Problem. Und für den täglichen Gebrauch, mal einen Faden kappen, eine Zigarre kupieren, oder die Wurst am Büdchen tut es der kleine Stichel überall hin.


Hallo,

mir haben sie meines abgenommen, als ich einen Termin beim Präsidenten des LG Nürnberg hatte. Bekam ich aber beim Verlassen des Gerichtes wieder. Aber die haben mich ganz blöd angeschaut.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (19. Januar 2021)

Mal ne Frage an den ein oder anderen Experten hier. Sehen so ganze feine (soll 6000-8000er sein) Arkansas Schleifsteine aus,oder handelt es sich bei dem auf Foto zu sehenden Stein eher um ein Stück von einer Fensterbank ? Irgendwie hab ich da so meine Zweifel... Ich hatte mir den Stein zusammen mit einem Abziehstein gekauft, eine Verpackung gab es nicht.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

Der Stein ist vor allem eines ... viel zu klein!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Stein ist vor allem eines ... viel zu klein!



Vielleicht handelte es sich ja um eine Fensterbank aus einem Puppenhaus? 


PS: Für meine ersten Schärf-Versuche habe ich mir vor kurzem einen Nassschleifstein mit 400er / 1000er Körnung besorgt.
Sicherlich geht es noch feiner aber erst einmal muss ich mich sowieso an die Sache herantasten.

Die 400er Seite verwendet man sicherlich bei schon arg stumpfen bzw. zerklüfteten Schneiden und die 1000er Seite für normal stumpfe Klingen bzw. für ein bescheidenes Finish der Schärfe. Weiß jemand ob ich diese Nassschleifsteine tatsächlich jedes Mal komplett einweichen muss, oder reicht es die gerade verwendete Seite ausreichend mit Wasser zu benetzen, so dass etwas Wasser auf seiner Oberfläche stehen bleibt?


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

@Drehrumbum, hier ein paar meiner Arks, 1 Black Translucent, 1 Surgical (quasi mehr oder weniger das Gleiche wie der Black), 1 Translucent Vintage und 1 Translucent "Modern". Alle irgendwo 6-10k JIS, je nachdem wie sie abgerichtet und eingebrochen sind, Maße ca. 25 x 8cm. Den Belgier auf dem ersten Bild bitte wegdenken. Es gibt auch andere, verkaufte Ark Steine, die jedoch bei weitem nicht so fein sind. Deiner dürfte maximal einer der "anderen" sein und/oder viele Einschlüsse haben oder vielleicht auch ein Dachziegel. Jedenfalls ist er - wie die Kollegen sagen - viel zu klein und damit quasi unbrauchbar für Messer.
Übrigens, Arks sind sehr langsame Steine, damit sind sie beim Freihand-Schärfen nicht wirklich geeignet, um reprodizierbare Ergebnisse zu erzeugen. Wichtig ist zudem, dass sie gut abgerichtet (am besten auf SIC-Pulver) und verfeinert (bspw. mit einem Stechbeitel), damit sie abliefern. Aus der Mine jedenfalls kommen sie grob und zudem schief und krumm auf den Markt.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ich diese Nassschleifsteine tatsächlich jedes Mal komplett einweichen muss, oder reicht es die gerade verwendete Seite ausreichend mit Wasser zu benetzen, so dass etwas Wasser auf seiner Oberfläche stehen bleibt?


Die musst du richtig einweichen - mindestens 20 min..

Und wenn sich beim Schliff so eine Art Schlamm auf den Steinen bildet, nicht abspülen. Das ist genau das, was die Schärfe bringt!


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

...und immer etwas Wasser nachträufeln. Es heisst ja Wasserstein und nicht feucht wetzen!


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ich diese Nassschleifsteine tatsächlich jedes Mal komplett einweichen muss, oder reicht es die gerade verwendete Seite ausreichend mit Wasser zu benetzen, so dass etwas Wasser auf seiner Oberfläche stehen bleibt?


Das kommt darauf an. In der Tat gibt es Wassersteine, die von 1 MIn zu 1 Std. eingeweicht werden sollen, um das "volle" Potential zu entfalten. Und es gibt Steine, die sogenannten Splash&Go Steine, die lediglich mit Wasser besprüht werden sollen. Ich bevorzuge ganz klar letztere, also S&G, hier bspw. Shapton Pro.
Wie @Andal schreibt, sollte man auf trockenen Steinen nicht schleifen und es kann sich Schleifschlamm bilden. Diesen kann man mit fortschreitender Aktion mit Wasser verdünnen, um das Ergebnis zu verfeinern.


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> PS: Für meine ersten Schärf-Versuche habe ich mir vor kurzem einen Nassschleifstein mit 400er / 1000er Körnung besorgt.
> Sicherlich geht es noch feiner aber erst einmal muss ich mich sowieso an die Sache herantasten.


welchen denn?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und immer etwas Wasser nachträufeln. Es heisst ja Wasserstein und nicht feucht wetzen!



Unser Nachbar hatte früher einen großen runden Stein, dieser hing in einem alten und schon total verrosteten Gestell. Über eine seitlich angebrachte Handkurbel konnte man den Stein 1:1 ins Rotieren bringen. Unter dem Stein befand sich ein länglicher Behälter, welcher mit Wasser gefüllt war, in das der Stein auch eintauchte und so stets befeuchtet wurde.

Keine Ahnung was zu Urzeiten damit einmal geschärft wurde? Allerdings war des Nachbars Haus ein ehemaliges Bauernhaus.
Vielleicht eine Sense oder aber das Schlachtermesser für die Hausschlachtungen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> welchen denn?



Nichts Dolles, ich muss ja erst einmal üben.
Ich hoffe für den Anfang reichen die 400er und 1000er Körnung tatsächlich aus und dass dieser Stein nicht allzu schrottig ist.

https://www.amazon.de/BearMoo-Schleifstein-Abziehstein-rutschfestem-Silikonhalter/dp/B01KLS9UCY/ref=sr_1_6?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=bearmoo&qid=1611083067&sr=8-6

Meine letzten Schärf-Versuche (schon ewig her) an die ich mich erinnere ließen Stecheisen & Co. stets nur noch stumpfer werden.
Das Einhalten des richtigen Winkels ist sicherlich der Trick an der Sache. Gibt es da praktikable Tipps?
Am liebsten etwas wie man den Winkel freihändig irgendwie kontrollieren kann, ohne externe Führung.


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer, auf den richtigen und vor allem konstanten Winkel kommt es an. Das ist schwierig, weil die menschliche Hand nun mal wackelt. Man kann sich Hilfe holen (winkelgeführte Systeme usw.) oder über die Zeit die Technik perfektionieren, bis das Ergebnis passt. Bei Küchenmessern empfehle ich ca. 18 Grad pro Seite und schleifen gegen die Schneide bis ca. 5k JIS. Ergebnis könnte so hier aussehen (übrigens ein Ark-Finish, wenn wir beim Thema sind  ). Man erkennt die kleinen Zähnchen, die in der Küche sehr hilfreich sind. Schneidfase ist übrigens 0,2mm breit.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

Um beim Freihandschleifen den Winkel zu halten, gibt es nur ein Mittel. Ruhe & Geduld.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer, auf den richtigen und vor allem konstanten Winkel kommt es an. Das ist schwierig, weil die menschliche Hand nun mal wackelt. Man kann sich Hilfe holen (winkelgeführte Systeme usw.) oder über die Zeit die Technik perfektionieren, bis das Ergebnis passt. Bei Küchenmessern empfehle ich ca. 18 Grad pro Seite und schleifen gegen die Schneide bis ca. 5k JIS. Ergebnis könnte so hier aussehen (übrigens ein Ark-Finish, wenn wir beim Thema sind  ). Man erkennt die kleinen Zähnchen, die in der Küche sehr hilfreich sind. Schneidfase ist übrigens 0,2mm breit.



Wow! Diese starke Vergrößerung der Schneide taugt ja beinahe für eines dieser _"Was ist das?"_ Bilderrätsel. 

Welcher Winkel empfiehlt sich denn für Arbeits- bzw. Taschenmesser? Mein kürzlich erhaltenes Higonokami bzw. dessen Klinge aus Kohlenstoffstahl könnte ruhig etwas schärfer sein. Das soll quasi die Feuertaufe für den Schleifstein darstellen, auch wenn es ein Wasserstein ist. Die 1000er Seite wird in diesem Fall sicherlich ausreichen, wirklich stumpf ist das Messer jedenfalls nicht hier angekommen.






Ich glaube ich mache es wie @Andal vorschlägt, mit Geduld & Apfelkorn...


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer, für grobe Arbeiten empfiehlt sich ein stumpferer Winkel, also bspw. 20-25 Grad pro Seite. Bitte den Stein vor dem ersten Gebrauch öffnen, also die Fläche mit einer Diamantenplatte oder einem anderen Stein anreiben und anschließend abwaschen. Carbonstahl hat üblicherweise feineres Gefüge und lässt sich leichter schärfen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Könnte ich den Stein auch mit entsprechend feinem Nassschleifpapier öffnen, wie Du sagst?
Das hätte ich wenigstens schon hier liegen.


----------



## Schraetzer (19. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Könnte ich den Stein auch mit entsprechend feinem Nassschleifpapier öffnen, wie Du sagst?
> Das hätte ich wenigstens schon hier liegen.


Sicher, ginge auch. Diaplatte hätte noch den Vorteil, dass sie den Stein auch plant. Viele Steine werden schief und krumm verkauft, da sie tlw. noch händisch gebacken werden. Und so ein Stein schleift sich mit der Zeit auch hohl, auch da hilft die Diaplatte.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Geht zum Glaser und holt euch ein Stück dickes Fensterglas, Darauf hält dann ein wirklich nasses Stück Schleifpapier wunderbar und man hat eine Richtplatte.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

Vor langer Zeit habe ich auf einem Acker in Norddeutschland ein rechteckiges, quer abgebrochenes und sehr feingeglättetes (Sand-?)Steinfragment gefunden. Ich glaube es kann sich um den Teil eines Schleifsteins handeln. Es ist mit Sicherheit ein Artefakt, eine prähistorische Zeitstellung kann ich aber ebenso sicher ausschließen. Ich müsste  irgendwo noch haben und suche ihn mal heraus, um den Schleifsteinkennern hier mal Photos vorzulegen.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Wer heute noch im längst stillgelegten Wetzsteinbruch, hinter der historischen Glockenschmiede, in Ruhpolding herumstöbern mag, der findet dort immer noch brauchbare Steine, die nach dem Abrichten sehr brauchbare Schleifsteine ergeben.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Viele natürliche (Sand-) Steine haben leider den Nachteil, dass sie sehr offenporig sind, schnell abgetragen werden und bei Stählen mit hohen HRC Werten überfordert sind. Aber bei weicherem "Eisen" schaffen sie tolle Resultate!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Stein ist vor allem eines ... viel zu klein!


Für meine Messerchen würde der (eingespannt) reichen.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Januar 2021)

Wie schleift mann denn sowas am besten , Teilwellenschliff Steakmesser


----------



## Schraetzer (20. Januar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer, bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden? Wie schon geschrieben wurde, reicht an sich auch eine glatt Oberfläche + Sandpapier oder Sic Pulver, wenn man sich keine Diamantenplatte (ca. 70 Euro Atoma oder DMT) anschaffen möchte. Glas ist sicherlich eine Option, wenn auch nicht optimal wegen der scharfen Kanten. Besser geeignet sind Spiegel (günstig aus dem Baumarkt) oder einfach eine glatte Fliese für 2 Euro. Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

@ipq: Ich bin meinen Stein einmal flächig mit einem aufgelegten Geodreieck abgefahren, irgendwelche Senken oder aber Unebenheiten waren augenscheinlich nicht zu erkennen. Sollte dennoch etwas nicht im grünen Bereich sein, so läge dieses sicherlich im Bereich des Minimalen. Für mich als Anfänger, im Bezug auf das Verwenden von Wassersteinen, wird es sicherlich okay sein. Mein günstiger Stein ist wohl auch nicht in Handarbeit entstanden, sondern wurde eher von einer Maschine ausgespuckt, von daher weist er ab Werk wohl eher geringe Toleranzen auf. Du als Schärf-Profi hast mittlerweile natürlich ganz andere Ansprüche entwickelt, das ist klar. Durchaus eine spannende Sache, wenn sich jemand so ausgiebig mit einem solchen Thema beschäftigt. Mit deinem Mikroskop könntest Du wohl auch direkt in der Forensik anfangen und dort verschiedenste Blank- bzw. Tatwaffen überprüfen.

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung mit den möglichen Unebenheiten in einem neuen Stein und dass man ihn daher vor Erstgebrauch erst einmal abrichten sollte. Erst hatte ich das mit dem Öffnen des Steines nicht so recht verstanden aber so ist es mir klar. Daher sollte man die Oberfläche eines solchen Steines bei Gebrauch wohl auch immer möglichst gleichmäßig und überall nutzen, damit man sich nicht vorschnell irgendwelche Lunker oder aber Senken in den Stein schleift.

Der Tipp mit der Glasplatte oder aber einer Fliese ist sehr gut, danke. Damit und mit entsprechendem Nassschleifpapier könnte ich meinen Stein dann wieder in Form bringen, sollten sich irgendwann doch einmal ein paar Unebenheiten eingeschlichen bzw. eingeschliffen haben. Das Geodreieck, mit seiner geraden Kante, taugt zur Überprüfung der Oberfläche sicherlich ganz gut, zumindest für meine anfänglichen Ansprüche. Am Wochenende werde ich einmal einen Versuch unternehmen und schauen, dass ich das Higonokami etwas schärfer bekomme. Einen länglichen Kunststoffnapf, zum ausgiebigen Wässern des Steines, habe ich auch da.


----------



## Schraetzer (20. Januar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer, dein Weg macht so Sinn für das gezeigte Messer. Weiter so


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wie schleift mann denn sowas am besten , Teilwellenschliff Steakmesser
> Anhang anzeigen 364737


Das hängt wirklich davon ab, wie du dieses Messer haben willst. Gibs zu einem professionellen Schleifer, was auch nicht die Welt kostet, oder schleif die Welle einfach (mit der Zeit) raus. So würde ich es machen. Du kannst aber auch die Welle mit einer entsprechend feinen Diamantfeile nacharbeiten. As you like it!


----------



## Michael.S (20. Januar 2021)

Welle rausschleifen , genau das habe ich auch gedacht , ist ja auch nicht allzuviel


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

angenommen mann hat seit über 30 jahren nur nen dickoron in der schublade,bekommt seine messer damit immer rasiermesserscharf..................was hat mann falsch gemacht?


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> angenommen mann hat seit über 30 jahren nur nen dickoron in der schublade,bekommt seine messer damit immer rasiermesserscharf..................was hat mann falsch gemacht?


nein. man angelt einfach noch nicht lange genug.


----------



## Schraetzer (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> angenommen mann hat seit über 30 jahren nur nen dickoron in der schublade,bekommt seine messer damit immer rasiermesserscharf..................was hat mann falsch gemacht?


dann hat man die falschen Messer


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

...und wenn einer seine Messer scharf leckt. So what!?


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> dann hat man die falschen Messer


das hatte ich leider noch nicht bedacht.......danke dafür!


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2021)

Man(n) kann nie genug Messer besitzen/benutzen... Ich hab auch etliche Filitier/ Klappmesser usw.  Das schärfen ist eine Kunst für sich.
Hier mein Arbeitsmesser von Würth. Bimetall Klinge.  Etwas schärferes ist mir noch nicht begnet.


----------



## Schraetzer (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> das hatte ich leider noch nicht bedacht.......danke dafür!


bitte, bitte, ein bisschen Spass muss sein. 

Aber nun Spaß beiseite, wir hatten das mal untersucht und so ein Dickoron ist nicht so schlecht. Er richtet die Schneide auf und macht sie schön bissig, was in der Küche durchaus gewünscht ist. Ein bisschen Abtrag war m.E. auch messbar. Nur das funktioniert halt nicht ewig und schon gar nicht mit jedem Stahl. Daher auch mein Hinweis auf deine Messer


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> bitte, bitte, ein bisschen Spass muss sein.
> 
> Aber nun Spaß beiseite, wir hatten das mal untersucht und so ein Dickoron ist nicht so schlecht. Er richtet die Schneide auf und macht sie schön bissig, was in der Küche durchaus gewünscht ist. Ein bisschen Abtrag war m.E. auch messbar. Nur das funktioniert halt nicht ewig und schon gar nicht mit jedem Stahl. Daher auch mein Hinweis auf deine Messer


das funktioniert aber schon über jahrzehnte,auch bei messern von kollegen.....vlt. muss man das einfach nur können.


----------



## Schraetzer (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> das funktioniert aber schon über jahrzehnte,auch bei messern von kollegen.....vlt. muss man das einfach nur können.


Das glaube ich gerne. Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre Messer nie schärfen und trotzdem zufrieden sind. Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit und des Anspruchs.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre Messer nie schärfen und trotzdem zufrieden sind. Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit und des Anspruchs.



Bekanntlich führen nicht nur viele Wege nach Rom, nein auch die Transportmittel scheinen mannigfaltig.


----------



## zandertex (21. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gerne. Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre Messer nie schärfen und trotzdem zufrieden sind. Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit und des Anspruchs.


die rasiermässigkeit sollte dabei nicht ausser 8 gelassen worden sein!


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> die rasiermässigkeit sollte dabei nicht ausser 8 gelassen worden sein!


Wer will schon Tomaten rasieren - und warum!?


----------



## Schraetzer (21. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> die rasiermässigkeit sollte dabei nicht ausser 8 gelassen worden sein!


Man kann durchaus diskutieren, ob Rasierfähigkeit ein Qualitätskriterium für Küchenschärfe ist...  

Ich kann nur sagen, dass in den letzten Jahren hunderte Messer und Steine unterschiedlichster Herkunft durch meine Hände gegangen sind und ich meine Erkenntnisse neu ordnen musste. 

Trotzdem glaube ich, jeder muss seine eigene Wahrheit finden. Du hast sie offenbar gefunden und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Schraetzer (21. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer will schon Tomaten rasieren - und warum!?


Für Tomatenschärfe sind die meisten Wetzstäbe sehr gut geeignet. Ob man die Tomaten aber rasieren muss, weiss ich auch nicht ...


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

Also ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich der Experte, aber seit 2 Jahrzenten halte ich meine Küchenmesser ausschließlich mit dem Wetzstahl scharf.
Dabei darf ich die Messer meiner Frau nichtmal so schärfen wie die von mir benutzten.
Allerdings werden die auch nach jedem zweiten oder dritten Gebrauch kurz drübergezogen.. .


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2021)

Bei der ganzen Abzieherei sollte man auch aufpassen, ob Rechts- und Linkshänder die Messer gemeinsam benützen. Wenn ich mir ein Messer auf dem Stahl wirklich gut abziehe, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es auch ein Rechtshänder für scharf befindet - und umgekehrt. Einen wirklich gleichen Abzug, Schliff, oder wie auch immer kriegt man frei Hand einfach nicht hin. Da sind dann Geräte, wie das Lansky, oder der Rapid Steel angesagt. Da geht's dann picobello.


----------



## Schraetzer (21. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Abzieherei sollte man auch aufpassen, ob Rechts- und Linkshänder die Messer gemeinsam benützen. Wenn ich mir ein Messer auf dem Stahl wirklich gut abziehe, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es auch ein Rechtshänder für scharf befindet - und umgekehrt. Einen wirklich gleichen Abzug, Schliff, oder wie auch immer kriegt man frei Hand einfach nicht hin. Da sind dann Geräte, wie das Lansky, oder der Rapid Steel angesagt. Da geht's dann picobello.


ist aber mit Steinen auch so. Reproduzierbare Ergebnisse muss man können.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2021)

ipq schrieb:


> ist aber mit Steinen auch so. Reproduzierbare Ergebnisse muss man können.


Wobei du eine gewisse Lastigkeit nie 100%ig wegbekommst - nicht bei völliger Freihandarbeit. Isso und über den eigenen Schatten springt keiner. Zum Glück, denn es ist nun mal Handwerk und keine Robotik.


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. Januar 2021)

Ein Profi bekommt dies vielleicht noch hin ,aber ich als Laie bin froh wenn es nach dem Freihand schärfen wieder besser schneidet als vorher.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

"Freihand", wie bei Metzgern oft zu sehen, wird das auch nix.
Deshalb arbeite ich nur abgestützt.. .


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Januar 2021)

Worüber wir noch gar nicht getextet haben, sind spezielle Angler- Tools..
Außer einem scharfen und spitzen Messer sollte es noch einen Hakenlöser, Entschupper, Dosen- und Flaschenöffner, Korkenzieher und eine Schere sowie Zange haben.  Wäre ideal für einen Angel-Fernurlaub...

Habe mal so ein Teil gesehen, wo der Griff als Fischbetäuber einsetzbar war.... Gibt es soetwas noch?
Etwas zwischen Schweizer Messer und Leatherman.... Hat man jedenfalls so immer bei sich, falls man sein Messer mal zu Hause vergißt
oder es am Wasser (oder sonstwo) verloren geht...
Auf der Klinge oder einem anderen Werkzeug wäre eine cm-Einteilung nicht schlecht!

Verwendet jemand von euch so ein Tool? Welches auf dem Internationalen Markt bietet die beste Preis/Leistung?


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Worüber wir noch gar nicht getextet haben, sind spezielle Angler- Tools..
> Außer einem scharfen und spitzen Messer sollte es noch einen Hakenlöser, Entschupper, Dosen- und Flaschenöffner, Korkenzieher und eine Schere sowie Zange haben.  Wäre ideal für einen Angel-Fernurlaub...
> 
> Habe mal so ein Teil gesehen, wo der Griff als Fischbetäuber einsetzbar war.... Gibt es soetwas noch?
> ...


Das Anglermesser von Puma - mit Klinge, Waage inklusive, Fischschupper und als Totschläger brauchbar. Ein Klassiker.

Ich habe ein Ur-Leatherman und ein Tool mit "Gartenschere" von Bessey (bekannt durch die Schraubzwingen)


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Januar 2021)

Messer, Saege, Feile, Öffner, Seitenschneider, Quetschzange, Spitzzange, Nageleisen, Schraubenzieher und Extras. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Für den Fall der Fälle kann man es gebrauchen, ansonsten kann man sich damit fürchterlich die Finger klemmen.
War ein Tombolagewinn, nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Aber im Notfall, na ja.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2021)

Für ein gutes, komplexes und mit Hirnschmalz produziertes Multi Tool kann man richtig gut Geld ausgeben. Ist eben immer eine Frage, wozu man es wie oft benötigt... oder es nur bestens poliert und makellos den Freunden präsentieren will... "Sehet und stauned!".


----------



## kuttenkarl (22. Januar 2021)

das Puma Angelmesser habe ich 2019 meiner Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Hat nur einen Nachteil, kostet 130€.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Januar 2021)

Für 130 Euro hast du es noch günstig bekommen  es gab aber auch Nachbauten davon , ich hatte mal eins das aber irgendwann verloren ging


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Messer, Saege, Feile, Öffner, Seitenschneider, Quetschzange, Spitzzange, Nageleisen, Schraubenzieher und Extras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sind das denn für Ausschnitte über der rechten Klinge auf der Toolklinge? Unterhalb des Flaschenöffners sieht man so einen "Sonnenähnlichen" Ausschnitt, darunter ein ausgestanztes Dreieck. Verwendungszweck?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Unterhalb des Flaschenöffners sieht man so einen "Sonnenähnlichen" Ausschnitt, darunter ein ausgestanztes Dreieck. Verwendungszweck?


Keine Ahnung wofür die sind. Mit dem Sternenförmigen Teil kann man 90 Grad Winkel bzw. 120 Grad Winkel aufs Material bekommen, aber der genaue Sinn ist mir noch nicht gekommen. Was ich aber weiß, mit dem dünnen Hebel der Zange tut es echt weh, wenn man sich damit klemmt. Und das ist mir schon mehrmals passiert.


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Januar 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Für 130 Euro hast du es noch günstig bekommen es gab aber auch Nachbauten davon , ich hatte mal eins das aber irgendwann verloren ging


Meine Frau hatte vorher auch einen Nachbau mit Messingbeschlägen. Hatte ich in den 80Jahren im Angelladen gekauft, damaliger Preis waren glaube ich 80DM. Ist auch irgendwann verloren gegangen. Für diese Art von Messern werden schon hetige Preise aufgerufen.


----------



## Rapfologe (30. Januar 2021)

Als nur Gelegenheitsangler sind bei mir seit etlichen Jahren 3 messerartige Werkzeuge in Gebrauch:

- Leatherman Fuse zum Montagen basteln und Schnüre schneiden
Das ist ein eher preiswertes Modell von Leathermann. Die enthalteneSchere schneidet auch Geflochtene sicher und die Zange ist super praktisch um kurze Schnurenden beim Knoten festziehen zu fixieren.

- einfaches Fiskars Gartenmesser zum Versorgen des Fanges und Fische Ausnehmen
Für den Preis eine wirklich gute Qualität. Ich würde es allerdings nicht noch einmal kaufen, da es mit den einfachen Mora Messern in equivalenter Preisklasse mittlerweile noch etwas deutlich besseres gibt. 

- Marttiini Filitiermesser für Filets und Feinarbeiten
Top Qualität und super sicherer Kautschukgriff. Ich habe das Messer in der älteren edlen Ausfühung mit Messingapplikationen am Griff und Lederscheide.
In der Praxis wäre die einfach Verson mit Gummigriff und Plastikscheide aber fast funktioneller, da sich in der Öffnung der Parrierstange aus Messing beim Übergang der Klinge in der Griff leicht Dreck sammelt und die Lederscheide nicht so praktisch bei Wasserkontakt ist.

Zum Schärfen benutze ich einen Fiskars Messerschärfer mit Keramikrollen. Für mich reicht der völlig aus, allerdings sei angemerkt, dass der nur funktioniert, wenn eine gewissen Grundschärfe vorhanden ist. Bei völlig stumpfen Klingen hat man mit dem Gerät keine Chance mehr.


----------



## świetlik (30. Januar 2021)

Also so highend Messer habe ich nicht. 
Aber letztes habe ich eine Scheibe gebaut mit ein Leder Gürtel drauf umzu dazu bißchen Polierpaste und mit jedem Messer zuhause kann man sich rasieren. 
Das war nur versuch projekt aber der funktioniert. 
Womit macht ihr eure Messer scharf? Die ihr  benutzt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

Zum Schärfen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da habe ich mir einfach ein zweites / größeres Higonokami gekauft. Die Klinge misst 95mm, ist also recht lang.
Es kam für einen knappen Zehner, in einem Umschlag, direkt aus Japan. Die simple Bauart gefällt mir, trotzdem lässt es sich einhändig sicher bedienen.
Top für die Baustelle, etwa zum Schneiden von Kabelbindern, Pappe, Stretchfolie und Palettenband. Ein 08/15 Cuttermesser hat schließlich jeder.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. März 2021)

Ein neuer Hechtfänger


----------



## Verstrahlt (25. März 2021)

Beim Angeln immer mein Gerber Suspension Multitool.  (reicht eigentlich für alles und kostet nicht die Welt )
Die beiden anderen sind etwas Teurer 100+
Lionsteel T5 fürs grobe.
Und in der Jacke noch ein Benchmade Bugout. Das hab ich immer dabei.


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juni 2021)

Mein Neuzugang , ein Real Steel Luna , ein Klasse EDC Messer , ersetzt mein verbotenes Böker Excelibur 2 als immer dabei Messer , es gibt zig Varianten von dem Messer , ich muste mich mit diesem Begnügen , das ist so beliebt das es überall ausverkauft ist , Preis ist für so ein Messer super ich habe 35 Euro bezahlt


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. Juni 2021)

Das Böker von dem du redest darfst du mitführen, da es nicht einhändig zu öffnen ist


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juni 2021)

Nein Absolut nicht , mann kann es auch auf verschiedene Arten Einhändig öffnen , einmal hinten am Klingenende , da kann mann es wie ein Flippermesser öfnen und ich schaffe es auch mit zwei fingern in der Mitte der Klinge , das schnippse ich einfach auf , auch wenn es eine Fingernagelmulde hat ist es als Einhandmesser deklariert , das sagt selbst Böker


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. Juni 2021)

Die nette Polizei guckt nur ob nen Nippel da is zum einhändig öffnen 
*"Einhandmesser* sind Taschenmesser, die mittels einer an der Klinge angebrachten Öffnungshilfe einhändig geöffnet und je nach Verschlussmechanismus auch einhändig wieder geschlossen werden können"


----------



## Michael.S (5. Juni 2021)

Einhändig öffnen darf mann , das Messer darf dann aber nicht zusätzlich die Klinge  veriegeln , erlaubte Einhandmesser sind zb. Spyderco UKPK , Spyderco Urban , andersrum sind Messer erlaubt die zwar die Klinge verriegeln aber zweihändig geöffnet werden müssen , ein völlig blödes Gesetz


----------



## Cpt Haddock (5. Juni 2021)

> Die nette Polizei guckt nur ob nen Nippel da is zum einhändig öffnen
> *"Einhandmesser* sind Taschenmesser, die mittels einer an der Klinge angebrachten Öffnungshilfe einhändig geöffnet und je nach Verschlussmechanismus auch einhändig wieder geschlossen werden können"


Ich bin kein Jurist, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht ganz korrekt.
§42a 1.3 sagt:


> Es ist verboten Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm zu führen.


In vielen Diskussionen wird der Schwerpunkt darauf gelegt, ob das Messer einhändig zu öffnen sei. Schaut man allerdings in den Wortlaut liegt dieser eher darauf, ob die Klinge einhändig zu arretieren ist.
Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht fallen also Klappmesser deren Klinge nicht feststellbar ist nicht unter diesen Paragraphen 1.3, auch wenn sie einhändig zu öffnen sind.

§42a 1.2 sagt:


> Es ist verboten Hieb- und Stoßwaffen nach Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1 Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1 [oder siehe 1.3] zu führen.


Anlage:



> Unterabschnitt 2:
> Tragbare Gegenstände 1.
> Tragbare Gegenstände nach § 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 Buchstabe a sind insbesondere
> 1.1
> Hieb- und Stoßwaffen (Gegenstände, die ihrem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt sind, unter unmittelbarer Ausnutzung der Muskelkraft durch Hieb, Stoß, Stich, Schlag oder Wurf Verletzungen beizubringen),  .................





> Tragbare Gegenstände im Sinne des § 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 Buchstabe b sind
> 2.1
> Messer,
> 2.1.1
> ...


Es gibt nach der Anlage also Messer von denen man am besten die Finger lassen sollte: Springmesser/ Fallmesser/ Faustmesser/ Butterflys

....
§42a 2.2 sagt:


> Absatz 1 gilt nicht für den Transport in einem verschlossenen Behältnis,


§42a bezieht sich auf das Führen von Messern, nach meiner laienhafter Kenntnis ist das nicht nur das "Dabeihaben", sondern auch mit der Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf die Sache in einem vertretbaren Aufwand verbunden. Wenn ich das Messer in einem verschlossenem Behälter mit mir trage, bei dem der Zugriff ensprechend aufwändig und nur sehr zeitverzögert erfolgt ist das kein "Führen".

....

§42a 2.3 sagt:


> Absatz 1 gilt nicht für das Führen der Gegenstände nach Absatz 1 Nr. 2 und 3, sofern ein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt. ........... Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.


Das bedeutet, dass man z.B. feststehende Messer mit Klingenlängen von über 12cm führen darf, wenn ein berechtigtes Interesse vorliegt.
Angeln stellt als Sport ein solches Interesse dar und man darf dann auch größere Messer mitführen.
Ich verstehe das allerdings nur in unmittelbarer Ausführung des Hobbies, das heisst auf dem direkten Weg zur und von der Angelstelle und während des Angelns.
Weiche ich aber vom direkten Weg ab und gehe z. B. noch mal eben in den Supermarkt könnte man dieses vielleicht nicht mehr als unmittelbare Ausübung des Hobbies bezeichnen, selbst wenn ich "Köder" (z.B. Dosenmais oder Brot) kaufe. Ein Richter könnte eine harte Linie fahren und entscheiden, das man entweder ein entsprechendes gesichertes Transportbehältnis für ein solches, "überlanges" Messer haben muss oder den Einkauf vorher zu erledigen hätte.

Übrigens der Punkt "allgemein anerkannter Zweck" bezieht sich nicht auf sogenannte Rettungsmesser (Ausführung als arretierbare Einhandklappmesser mit Rettungsfunktionen wie etwa Glasbrecher oder Gurtschneider), dazu gibt es schon abschlägige Urteile. Wer also meint ein solches Rescuemesser darf dann einhändig zu bedienen und feststellbar sein, der könnte vor Gericht ein Böses Erwachen erleben.

Dieser Post stellt nur meine laienhafte Sicht bzw. Meinung dar und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit oder Vollständigkeit. Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Juni 2021)

Hab auch noch mal gegoogelt und scheint richtig zu sein was Cpt Haddock schreibt, demnach ist sogar mein Gerber Multitool verboten zu führen. Für mein großes hab ich ne Tasche mit kleinem Schloss das reicht um es im Rucksack mitnehmen zu dürfen, deshalb war ich extra bei der Polizei um das abzuklären. Die meinten auch mutlitool und mein Einhandmesser bei dem ich den Öffnungsnippel angeschraubt habe wären OK solange ich das nicht aufm Schützenfest oder sonstigen Veranstaltungen dabei hätte. Und wie oft wird man schon von der Polizei durchsucht, wenn man halbwegs normal aussieht und nicht am Bahnhof rumlungert


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2021)

Hut ab Cpt Haddock , sehr guter Post. Besonders was das "Führen" angeht, kann man das im Rahmen eines Forenposts kaum besser erklären.


----------



## Cpt Haddock (7. Juni 2021)

Als ich die Tage mal einen Blick in die Anlagen geworfen habe, las ich zum ersten Mal, dass in Deutschland Schleudern mit Armstützen zu den verbotenen Gegenständen zählen. Kurioserweise hätte ich vor kurzem beinahe eine solche bei  Aliexpress gekauft, als ich da mal am rumbummeln war, da ja bald die Zollfreigrenze fallen soll. Ich hatte anderthalb Dutzend Kleinigkeiten auf der Liste und habe eigentlich nur nicht bestellt, weil mir die Ersparnis zu gering war und kein konkreter Bedarf vorlag. Ich habe einfach schon zu oft Sachen gekauft bei denen man dachte man könnte sie vielleicht irgendwann brauchen und am Ende lagen sie nutzlos rum.

Interessant finde ich dort auch die Definition von Hieb-/Stoßwaffen mit Bezug auf "Wesen" und "Bestimmung". Ich habe z.B. ein Fiskars X7 Beil, welches nach meinem Dafürhalten als Werkzeug optimiert, aber eben nicht mit dem Gedanken entwickelt wurde damit Menschen zu verletzen. Anders sieht die Sache bei Beilen aus die etwa als Tomahawk (Kriegswaffe der Indianer) bezeichnet werden, die imo also einem Führungsverbot unterliegen müssten. Aber wie immer könnte ein Richter das auch anders sehen, da bin ich mir jetzt etwas unsicher.

---

Ich habe noch ein Messer gefunden, das den einen oder anderen interessieren könnte:
Schnitzel Tri mit 14C28N Sandvik Vollerl, G10 Griffschalen, Kydexscheide und Teklock kostet es rund 70,- Euronen. Auch das kleinere Schnitzel Du ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Ja so ist das bei uns halt mit den vielen sinvollen Gesetzen 
Mit den Äxten ist es so wie mit den Macheten, es sind Werkzeuge, kannste schön am Rucksack rumbaumeln lassen und es ist erlaubt ...
Vor Corona war ich mal noch in nem Messergeschäft und der Verkäufer erzählte mir es wäre schon Strafbar das Messer was ich gekauft hatte ohne 
verschlossenes behältnis nach Hause zu transportieren.... Ich hab eine Kosmetiktasche mit nem 1Euro Schloss von Tedi  und schon ist alles legal zu transportieren... Trotzdem hab ich jeden Tag nen Einhandmesser in der Tasche... Zur Zeit nen Spyderco Paramilitary 3


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

Nachdem ich hin und her überlegt hatte und es im Internet dann leider nicht mehr zu einem gescheiten Preis gefunden habe, ist mir heute in einem kleinen Laden zufällig das CRKT Clark Fork Filetiermesser über den Weg gelaufen.  
















Im Vergleich zu den aufgerufenen Internetpreisen konnte ich das Messer zu einem guten Kurs erstehen. Das beste allerdings war, dass ich das Messer vor dem Kauf auch einmal in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren konnte. Ich bin soweit überzeugt, die Klinge sitzt schön fest im Griff und wackelt nicht. Da bin ich einmal gespannt, wie sich das Messer in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. August 2021)

Schönes Teilchen... Hatte es auch bereits in Händen, aber Messer zum klappen scheiden bei mir wegen der aufwändigeren Reinigung aus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schönes Teilchen... Hatte es auch bereits in Händen, aber Messer zum klappen scheiden bei mir wegen der aufwändigeren Reinigung aus



Vielen Dank. 

Bezüglich der Reinigung muss ich einmal schauen, mein altes Filetier-Klappmesser ging soweit eigentlich auch ganz gut zu reinigen.
Jedoch war das Klingenspiel bereits vom ersten Tag an nicht so toll, das neue Messer scheint mir diesbezüglich viel besser verarbeitet zu sein.






Natürlich stellt ein solches klappbares Filetiermesser immer einen Kompromiss dar. Für das große "Gemetzel" am Bootsanleger in Norwegen würde ich mir wohl auch lieber das feststehende Filetiermesser aus der Hütte holen. Für unterwegs finde ich diese klappbaren Messer aber schon recht praktisch. Mit der Klingenlänge bzw. dem Waffengesetz gerät man außerdem nicht in Konflikt. Da finde ich das mit diesem einklappbaren "Ausleger" vom
CRKT-Messer schon echt clever gelöst, so bekommt man eine relativ lange Klinge auch in einem Taschenmesser untergebracht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. August 2021)

Nunja... Für unterwegs habe ich diverse kürzere feststehende Messer von Marttini und Dick in der verschiedenen Härten. 
Ich bin hauptsächlich am Salzwasser verhaftet und somit stehen auf Kutter und Brandung lediglich solches zum spülen /reinigen zur Verfügung......da geh ich kein Risiko durch Korrosion ein.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2021)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Hersteller für normale Taschenmesser in der Preisklasse zwischen Herbertz und Eka nennen, die gute Qualität abliefern?

Danke


----------



## Michael.S (26. August 2021)

Lütters - Löwenmesser , der Klassiker , Lütters hat neben dem Löwenmesser auch noch andere gute Messer


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2021)

Böker, Marttiini, Linder, Morakniv, Opinel, Helle, Anglo Arms....


----------



## schomi (26. August 2021)

Ich habe mir dieses gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.









						Gerber Armbar Drive Orange 30-001588 Multitool
					

Gerber Multitool mit 8 Funktionen Gewicht: 90 g




					www.knivesandtools.de


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2021)

Danke euch!



Michael.S schrieb:


> Lütters - Löwenmesser , der Klassiker , Lütters hat neben dem Löwenmesser auch noch andere gute Messer


Kannte ich noch nicht.
Die sehen etwas aus wie Küchenmesser im Klappmesserformat, doch denke ich, dass sie funktionell sind.





						Taschenmesser
					

Taschenmesser. Weiterlesen




					www.loewenmesser.de
				



Ist das so?
Schade, dass nicht dabei steht, was für ein Stahl verwendet wird und welcher Schliff (falls man mal nachschleifen möchte).




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Böker, Marttiini, Linder, Morakniv, Opinel, Helle, Anglo Arms....


Böker: War mir natürlich bekannt.
Bei dem Hersteller denke ich immer an Herbertz-Qualität mit teurem Namen.
Liege ich falsch?

Martini waren mir bisher nur als Filetiermesser bekannt.

Linder: Ist das ein Großhändler für alle möglichen Klingentools, Messer und Zubehör?





						Linder Shop
					

Linder, Solingen: Messer - Knives - Couteaux.




					www.linder.de
				




Morakniv: Sind das nicht so typische meist feststehende Schwedenmesser?








						Morakniv | Knife Series
					

In the beginning the knives manufactured in Mora were used for work on and around the homestead. That is where it all began - in the craftsmen knives that the people of Mora used day in and day out and that later spread to be knives used in the rest of Sweden and the rest of the world too. Even...




					morakniv.se
				




Opinel kenne ich.
Gute, naturverträgliche Qualität

Helle gefallen mir sehr gut. Viel Besser noch als EKA, aber auch drei Mal so teuer.








						All – Tagged "Type_Folding" – Helle Knives
					






					helle.com
				




Anglo Arm ist nicht so mein Geschmack.

Ich suche sowas wie das EKA Swede 88, 8, 10 oder etwas ähnliches.





						Sidor arkiv - EKA webshop
					






					eka-knivar.se
				



Eigentlich war ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Messer aus Schweden kommen, doch bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher.





						EKA | Knfe Manufacturers Sine 1882
					






					www.ekaknives.com
				




Ich suche nur einen Hersteller für Taschenmesser (Messer zum zusammenklappen um sie in die Hosentasche stecken zu können).
Keine Tools.



schomi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mich vor längerer Zeit mal mit dem Gerber Gastor befasst.
Das war mir dann aber doch zu martialisch.


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2021)

Am Wasser reicht mir ein Klappmesser mit 9 cm Klinge oder eins mit 9cm feststehender Klinge.
Zu Hause in D noch ein Filitiermesser.
Mehr habe ich in jetzt 60 Jahre Angeln in D, wie auch in tropische Regionen der Welt, noch nicht vermißt.
Für den gut 160 cm Wahoo auf meinem Avatar brauchte ich auch kein größeres Messer als das Klappmesser.
Wie bewaffnet einige Zeitgenossen am Wasser zu sehen sind, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.....


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. August 2021)

Wenn es ein "kleineres" Messer sein soll guck dir Mal das Spyderco uk penknife an. Das ist einhändig zu öffnen und völlig legal zu führen in Deutschland.  


Wollebre schrieb:


> Am Wasser reicht mir ein Klappmesser mit 9 cm Klinge oder eins mit 9cm feststehender Klinge.
> Zu Hause in D noch ein Filitiermesser.
> Mehr habe ich in jetzt 60 Jahre Angeln in D, wie auch in tropische Regionen der Welt, noch nicht vermißt.
> Für den gut 160 cm Wahoo auf meinem Avatar brauchte ich auch kein größeres Messer als das Klappmesser.
> Wie bewaffnet einige Zeitgenossen am Wasser zu sehen sind, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.....


Ein Messer ist keine Waffe... Das isn Werkzeug... -.-


----------



## Michael.S (26. August 2021)

Auch ein Klassiker und in mehreren Größen und verschiedenen Griffmaterialien zu bekommen , das Otter Mercator


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wenn es ein "kleineres" Messer sein soll guck dir Mal das Spyderco uk penknife an. Das ist einhändig zu öffnen und völlig legal zu führen in Deutschland.


Danke.
Das habe ich hier auch schon mal im Forum gesehen, meine ich zumindest. 




Michael.S schrieb:


> Auch ein Klassiker und in mehreren Größen und verschiedenen Griffmaterialien zu bekommen , das Otter Mercator


Hier gibt es zum Glück noch keine Otter, doch wäre es gut vorbereitet zu sein.
Gefallen tut es mir, sowohl vom Design als auch von den Materialien.
Was ist denn von genieteten Messern zu halten?
Nieten sieht man oft bei günstigen Messern.

Ich denke zum Angeln, wo ein Messer oft nass wird, wäre nur die rostfreie Variante geeignet, oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. August 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Was ist denn von genieteten Messern zu halten?
> Nieten sieht man oft bei günstigen Messern.
> 
> Ich denke zum Angeln, wo ein Messer oft nass wird, wäre nur die rostfreie Variante geeignet, oder sieht das jemand anders?


Ich kann dir von genieteten Messern abraten die kann man nicht auseinander nehmen. Wenn dir da irgendwo blut oder sonstwas reinläuft bekommst das nur ganz schwer wieder sauber.

Wenn es Pflegeleicht willst nimm eins aus Rostfreiem oder Rostträgem Stahl.
Alles andere musste nach jedem Einsatz neu einölen.

Scharf bekommt man jeden Stahl.. so videos sind nicht aussagekräftig. Man brauch ein Messer was möglichst lange scharf bleibt. Carbonstahl ist zwar gut aber rostet ^^ 
Mein derzeitgies Lieblingsmesser ist aus Niolox von der Firma Lionsteel.


----------



## Michael.S (26. August 2021)

Nicht nur bei günstigen , mir gefallen die genieteten auch besser als die geschraubten , zb dieses ; Otter drei Nieten Messer https://www.boker.de/drei-nieten-messer-c75-01ot003?c=5310#a20a4e9ca11f1066ddafa5a9b87fb4af , von der Form her wie das Lütters Löwenmesser , gefällt mir sehr gut , das hat was klassisches , vom Stahl her ist mir Carbonstahl am liebsten , die bekommt mann sehr scharf geschliffen , mus mann nur ab und zu etwas pflegen , ab und zu mal eine Salami schneiden und schon rostet da nichts mehr für lange Zeit


----------



## Orothred (27. August 2021)

Wurde eigentlich die ursprüngliche Eingangsfrage schon mit der einzig richtigen Antwort beantworten: "Alle!"?


----------



## +Wicked+ (4. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> brauchen oder haben? Da ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Früher war ich mal ein kleiner Messerfetischist. Aus dieser Zeit habe ich so etwa 10 Taschenmesser, 8 andere Klappmesser (für die Hosentasche zu groß) so etwa 8 feststehende Messer und 3 Filetiermesser. Summa summarum so rund 30 Messer, ich weiss, ist eigentlich nicht annähernd nötig, war aber mal halt schön.
> 
> ...


Ich komme auch nur schlecht an einem schönen Messer vorbei ^^. Das Gute ist, sie gehen ja nicht kaputt, die Erben freuen sich irgendwann.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

Gestern hab ich beinem alten Herren geholfen auszumisten.
Dabei viel mir eine Schale Messer in die Hand die auch weg sollte.
Tja was soll ich sagen ich konnte das den Messern wirklich nicht an tun darum Sitze ich nun hier und schärfe und putze meine Neuzugänge. 





Von oben nach unten:
Klassisches Buck Knife.
Ein türkisches Taschenmesser das ich nicht weiter verifizieren konnte.
Ein sardisches Hirtenmesser "Figus Pattada".(mit dem Buck Knife mein Liebling aus dem Fundus).
Zwei Italienische Herrenmesser.
Ein Italienisches Okuliermesser.
Und ein Tschechisches Taschenmesser mit Griff in Hirschhorn Optik.

In der Kiste die ich mitgenommen habe schlummern noch einige Messer Namenhafter Hersteller wie Puma, S&W und wie sie alle heißen doch mir gefällt da eher das einfache und praktische Design. Mit Camou Muster und Alugriffen kann ich nicht viel anfangen.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich auch noch ein Opinel in meinem Besitz doch das ging mir leider verloren.
In meiner Angelkiste ist noch ein Mora Zuhause das mir gute Dienste leistet.

So viel erstmal zu meinen momentanen Messern. Ich Denke die Geschichte ist aber auch noch lange nicht an ihrem Ende.


----------



## thanatos (20. Dezember 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> eins mit 9cm feststehender Kling





Wollebre schrieb:


> Wie bewaffnet einige Zeitgenossen am Wasser zu sehen sind,


wieviel Messer braucht - Mann - wenn man effektiv arbeiten will ´ne ganze Menge
und ich möchte mal sehen wie man mit einer 9 cm Klinge störendes Gras und 
Aufwüchse vom Angelplatz mäht . Meine kürzeste Klinge ist 2 cm - meine 
längste 30 cm - die Hippen und Macheten nicht mit gezählt .
Möchte meine Messer jetzt nicht zählen aber es hat ein jedes seine Berechtigung
ist wie mit meinem Angelgerät  1/4 würde sicher auch reichen .


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt 
Ausmisten? Ich helfe wo ich kann!
Das dritte von oben entsorge ich fachgerecht und kostenfrei.

Die "viereckigen" Klingen haben auch was....sehen aus wie Ndrangheta oder so...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Das ist mein absoluter Liebling den wirst du mir wenn aus meinen kalten Toten Fingern reißen müssen  .
Das klappt nur recht leicht auf und zu also auch ungewollt.
Hat da vlt. jemand ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann.
Ich hab überlegt die Niete noch etwas zusammen zu hämmern ich möchte aber auch nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Karacho_Kurt
> Ausmisten? Ich helfe wo ich kann!
> Das dritte von oben entsorge ich fachgerecht und kostenfrei.
> 
> Die "viereckigen" Klingen haben auch was....sehen aus wie Ndrangheta oder so...


Das sind die, die ich auf jeden Fall behalten werde.

So in der Richtung hab ich auch überlegt.
Vermutlich Süditalienisches Fabrikat. 

Das eckige mit der Nase dran ist übrigens zum Obstbäume veredeln gedacht um Knospen einer bestimmten Sorte von Baum A zu Baum B zu veredeln.
Mit der Nase hebt man die Rinde leicht an um die Knospe drunter zu schieben.
Man sagt auch Augen zu den Knospen deshalb Okuliermesser.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Max.
Kontrollier mal das Federspiel.Und den Einhakmechanismus. Manchmal sind das Fussel drin. Nieten nachziehen sehr vorsichtig. Lieber mehrere leichte Hammerschläge.
Das Oberste und das Unterste hatte ich auch mal. Beide an Jungangler vermacht.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Die klingen geht nicht festzustellen ist ein reines Klappmesser ohne Arretierung


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Die klingen geht nicht festzustellen ist ein reines Klappmesser ohne Arretierung


Max, dann geht wohl nur nachnieten.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Gut dann werde ich mal vorsichtig mit dem Hammer ran gehen.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Okuliermesser gab oder gibt es auch von Opinel übrigens. Das war der Legende nach auch ein Messer der französischen Obstbauern. Oder waren's Schafhirten? Egal, solche Gebrauchsmesser triggern mich viel mehr als die hoffnungslos überteuerten "Sammlermesser" für die Vitrine. 

Ein tolles Konvolut hast du da abgestaubt!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Okuliermesser gab oder gibt es auch von Opinel übrigens. Das war der Legende nach auch ein Messer der französischen Obstbauern. Oder waren's Schafhirten? Egal, solche Gebrauchsmesser triggern mich viel mehr als die hoffnungslos überteuerten "Sammlermesser" für die Vitrine.
> 
> Ein tolles Konvolut hast du da abgestaubt!


Ja das geht mir auch so. Mein bisher längster Begleiter war ein Freund ich glaube 102 Gärtnermesser nichts aufwendiges gerade Schneide rotes Plastikheft aber top zu schärfen und praktisch unverwüstlich.
Leider viel es auch meiner Schusseligkeit zum Opfer und weilt nun bei den Mucklas.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Hast du unverwüstlich gesagt?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Eben mal recherchiert es war ein Freund 219


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du unverwüstlich gesagt?
> Anhang anzeigen 427078


Mit etwas Zuwendung kann man da aber auch wieder was brauchbares draus machen ich liebe es solche Funde zu was funktionierendem zu machen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Mal etwas Offtopic aber hier ist glaube ich die Ecke wo es am besten passt.
Das hier ist zum Beispiel ein Beil Kopf den ich völlig verrostet aus dem Schrott gezogen habe. Schön mit Essig entrostet aufgearbeitet. Stiel geschnitzt und zack hast du was womit man Arbeiten kann. 
Wenn man nicht so komisch angeschaut würde, würde ich sowas immer am Gürtel tragen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto von meinem anderen


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Aufarbeiten gerne,aber das lohnt nur bei Qualitätswerkzeugen.
Opinel sind in meinen Augen klapprige Schrott Messer,die gerade mal zum Brötchen schmieren taugen 
Sorry,aber da bin ich fanatisch


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich beinem alten Herren geholfen auszumisten.
> Dabei viel mir eine Schale Messer in die Hand die auch weg sollte.
> Tja was soll ich sagen ich konnte das den Messern wirklich nicht an tun darum Sitze ich nun hier und schärfe und putze meine Neuzugänge.
> Anhang anzeigen 426990
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Karacho, welch ein Scoop! Das Figus Pattada ist natürlich aus anglerischerischer Sicht das Kronjuwel. Kompliment zur Ablehnung von SWAT/Flecktarnmustern.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die nächsten Fundstücke aus der Kiste!*  *


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Aufarbeiten gerne,aber das lohnt nur bei Qualitätswerkzeugen.
> Opinel sind in meinen Augen klapprige Schrott Messer,die gerade mal zum Brötchen schmieren taugen
> Sorry,aber da bin ich fanatisch


Ich liebe Opinels, aber es sind keine Lebensmesser, eher gemacht für die upps-verloren-Fraktion. Ich stimme zu, aufarbeiten wäre nur für Liebhaber.

Aber dennoch.. Klassiker, und ihr kleiner bescheidener Name läßt kaum noch Platz für einen grossen, lauten Namen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich verstehe das voll Minimax ,is auch mit nem Augenzwinkern zu sehen mein Post 
Was ich aber daran schon Ernst meine,das ist billigste Massenware mit grausiger Quality Control.
Jedes echte alte Wenger oder Victorinox ist ne absolut Bank dagegen,obwohl ebenfalls Massenfertigung ,und die meisten ja auch Slipjoint.
Ich liebe halt gute Werkzeug,und diese Marke gehört da für mich einfach nicht zu 


Karacho_Kurt wenn Du so Styles feierst,dann schau mal ob Du ein echtes Hubertus bekommen kannst.
Sowas lohnt sich beispielsweise aufzuarbeiten.Aber bei so nem Opinel,ist es wirklich absolute Liebhaberei und Nostalgie.


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Kommt...wer so ansagt muss auch mal was herzeigen...





Das ein Bravo Necker aus der absolut ersten Fertigung, Stahl ist der 12C27 Sandvik, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr so glaube ich.
War viele Jahre in Gebrauch,und hat dabei leider einen dent in der Klinge ab bekommen.
Habe es im Zuge der lifetime warranty in die Staaten geschickt,wo es von Mike Stewart selber refurbished wurde.
Dazu musste einiges an Material abgetragen werden,die komplette Beschichtung wurde entfernt,und die gesamte Klinge ist deutlich dünner als das Orginal.
Aber es wurde wahnsinnig harmonisch gemacht,ist nun viel mehr slicer als das Original !
Die kleine Kydex wurde von mir angepasst,die Scales sind die originalen,aber ich finde die passenden pins gerade leider nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Das Opinel sieht so verranzt aus, weil es in meiner Angeltasche liegt, ständig nass wird und jedes Mal mit Brotkrümeln, Grundfutter und Dreck paniert wird. Man könnte sich aber immer noch damit rasieren.

Der Stahl könnte nicht besser sein und ist es auch bei einem Messer, das zwanzigmal soviel kostet  nicht. Der einzige Schwachpunkt ist die Arretierung - bei sehr alten und viel benutzten Messern überdreht die manchmal weil sich das Metall irgendwann zu stark abnutzt. Ist mir aber erst bei einem Opinel passiert und ich habe und hatte viele.

Ich verstehe schon, dass man die Dinger nicht besonders mag. Macht ja auch nix. Das sind eben keine Schmuckstücke oder begehrte (teure) Sammlerobjekte sondern Gebrauchsgegenstände und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das voll Minimax ,is auch mit nem Augenzwinkern zu sehen mein Post
> Was ich aber daran schon Ernst meine,das ist billigste Massenware mit grausiger Quality Control.
> Jedes echte alte Wenger oder Victorinox ist ne absolut Bank dagegen,obwohl ebenfalls Massenfertigung ,und die meisten ja auch Slipjoint.
> Ich liebe halt gute Werkzeug,und diese Marke gehört da für mich einfach nicht zu
> ...


Absolut, absolut, sei unbesorgt, Hookie, unser  Augenzwinkern ist immer erkennbar für die die es sehen wolle .
Ich denke, mit den Messern ists wie mit allen körpernahen Objekten, irgendwie sind wir ob Rute, Rolle, Messer, Bratpfanne oder Frau in diesem komischen Hase-Igel Rennen gefangen: die Rechnung zwischen Individuum und Massenprodukt wird aber selten aufgehen. Etwas fatalistisch, fürchte ich, aber andererseits braucht Angler eine gute Klinge oder zwei nach eigenen Maßstäben.

Hg
Mini


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero 
Bei Deiner Ausführung zum Stahl gehe ich nicht mit.
Opinel ist billigster Stahl,und die Härtung total deneben.Die Klingen brechen wie nix weg,selber erlebt.
Mal als Gegenbeispiel






Das ist ein Buck Vantage in S30V pulvermetallurgischer Stahl,und das gehärtet in der legendären Härterei von Paul Bos in den USA.
DAS mein lieber,ist guter Stahl 
Jetzt aber genug,ich will euch nicht ärgern


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Tust du nicht!
Bei so einem Messer hätte ich Angst, dass es einen Kratzer bekommt oder ich aus Versehen in etwas Hartes schneide. Würde ich also nicht (gern) benutzen, so gesehen hat es seinen Zweck verfehlt.

Als ich vor ein paar Wochen in der Türkei angeln war, hat einer der dortigen Knirpse ein Stück Tintenfisch von mir bekommen und mit meinem Messer in kleine Schnipsel für den Haken geschnitten. Schneidunterlage war der Fels am Ufer. Abends im Hotel habe ich die Klinge geschliffen und fertig. Mach so etwas mal mit einem Buck.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Was mein Messertraum wäre, das wäre eine doppelschneidige Bronzeklinge, vielleicht 8,10,12 centimeter bis zum Heft. Breit genug um sie in Jahren Nachzuschärfen. Also keine von diesen unbeholfenen und groben Repliken, sondern beste Giesser- und Schmiedekunst, nicht auf Nostalgie, sondern auf ein gutes, funktionales Werkzeug gerichtet.

Googlet mal Bronzemesser -Dolch etc. Ist alles nur Nippes oder Brieföffner. Das ist eine Vergewaltigung der Bronze, Stolz der antediluvischen Könige als die Welt jung war.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich sehe es da ähnlich. In erster Linie muss es praktikabel sein gut zu schärfen und ordentlich zu gebrauchen und dann darf es natürlich noch von schlichter Schönheit sein.
Aber wie Minimax schon schrieb es gibt doch sehr verschiedene Ansätze und Meinungen. Ich kann Captain_Hook auch verstehen aber meins ist es einfach nicht.
Wie gesagt jeder hat da seinen ganz eigenen Fetisch.


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann Dir mal ein Buck zeigen das benutzt wurde Mescalero  ,natürlich mache ich sowas mit diesen Messern...Die beiden sind quasi Backups,weil man damals nicht wusste, wie lange die exakt so verfügbar sind.Und das Barkie hat schon einiges gesehen,glaub mir  
Außerdem schleife ich die alle selber nach,bessere Ausbrüche etc normalerweise selber aus.
Nur das Barkie war wegen der sehr speziellen Geometrie und dem selektierten Griff ne kleine Meisterleistung.Und da ich die Chance hatte es vom Meister selber machen zu lassen,habe ich das in Anspruch genommen.
Wer solche Messer nicht nutzt,sollte die einfach nicht kaufen


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Es ist schon so wie Karacho schreibt: jeder hat seine Vorlieben und einen ganz eigenen Geschmack. Ist auch gut so! 

Das ist doch im Grunde so ähnlich wie beim Angeln. Es gibt unzählige Methoden und dazwischen noch lauter Nischen und jeder angelt anders, genauso individuell wie wir als Menschen eben sind. Finde ich Klasse!


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. Dezember 2022)

Hier







Das hier hat etliche sessions am Stein hinter sich.Die Klinge is schon quasi plain,und ich habe vor Jahren mal ne ballige Sekundärphase angebracht.Chips und dents wurden entfernt,und es ist ein absolut böser Schneidteufel.

Also nix da die werden nicht genutzt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Ne hübsche Klinge ist das. Der Griff ist nicht so meins aber wirklich ne schöne schlichte klinge.


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht so komisch angeschaut würde, würde ich sowas immer am Gürtel tragen



Da bin ich bei dir, du wirst aber auch schon komisch angeschaut wenn du mal dein Taschenmesser zückst um etwas zu öffnen.
Meine Frau rollt dann auch mit den Augen (gewöhnt sich aber langsam dran) dabei sind Messer doch Werkzeuge nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Ohh Captain_H00k is der erste der Messer Postet, mit halbwegs erträglichem Stahl 
Das Bark River neck knife is echt sexy wollte mir von denen das Hidden canyon Hunter in CPM sv90 holen aber is noch zu teuer  
Wie lässt sich der sv30 von Buck schleifen und in welchem Winkel  16°?
Hatte bei nem Spyderco vom Kollegen mit Micro Ausbrüchen auf der Klinge zu kämpfen...

Das Konvolut von Karacho Kurt ist nicht schlecht und aufgearbeitet sind das sicher schöne legale Messer für die Jackentasche. 



Zu opinel... Pfui... Bah... Ganz schrecklich... 
Will ich nichtmal geschenkt haben 
Klingenstahl lässt sich leicht und gut schleifen mehr nicht... Design igitt


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Mal etwas Offtopic aber hier ist glaube ich die Ecke wo es am besten passt.
> Das hier ist zum Beispiel ein Beil Kopf den ich völlig verrostet aus dem Schrott gezogen habe. Schön mit Essig entrostet aufgearbeitet. Stiel geschnitzt und zack hast du was womit man Arbeiten kann.
> Wenn man nicht so komisch angeschaut würde, würde ich sowas immer am Gürtel tragen
> Anhang anzeigen 427080


Wie du trägst deine Streitaxt für den täglichen Gebrauch nicht immer am Gürtel? Wie willst du dann effektiv Boote überfallen und deine Sippe schützen in alltäglichen Wahnsinn auf unseren Wässern?
Im Ernst, das sieht richtig gut aus.
Und Messer kann Mann nicht genug haben. Ich selber hab ja nicht so viele. So 20 bis 25, mehr nicht. Nur das nötigste halt.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Hab auch immer n kleines Geschwader im tägl . Gepäck. Unten von Vaddern noch ca 60 Jahre alt.
Darüber n Schweizer zum Teilen, Messer und Gabel.
Im Etui ein Skalpell ,für laufende OP es.
Ganz oben in der Tüte ein kleiner Schleifstein. Friedensware noch. Schön seit den 80ern im Gepäck..
Alle Messer (ausser Küchen und Schlachtmesser) würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (21. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt thank youuuu 
Also die pulvermetallurgischen haben ja den Ruf etwas zäh nachzuschleifen zu sein.Aber ich empfinde den S30V von Buck / BOS als extrem gutmütig, und allgemein gut in Stand haltbar.
Ich schleife die bei größeren,richtig harten Ausbrüchen auf einem Zische Korund 120/280 ,oder bei normaler Abnutzung Zische Missarka Ultra 1000er vor,bzw bessere aus.Und dann wird auf einem King 1000/6000 das Finish angebracht.
Macht mir so absolut keine Probleme.
Danach gibts noch ein paar stroppings auf Leder mit Diamantpaste.
Was auch gut ist als finish,nicht nur bei den Barkies,ist ein großer leather strop,und den behandle ich mit weißem und schwarzem Compound von Bark River.
Wenn man sorgsam damit umgeht,reicht wie gesagt eigentlich immer mal wieder über die 1000er vom King,und danach kurz paar mal übers Leder.
Winkel mache ich immer frei Hand,kann dazu bzw zum exakten Schleifwinkel also keine genauen Angaben machen.

PS: Ich hätte noch einige richtige Schmankerl,das gezeigte sind eigentlich echt eher richtige user...muss mal schauen ob ich da mal die Muse zu finde


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin im Januar 2005 von einem sehr lieben Menschen, der auch meinte, dass man nie genug Messer haben könnte, sehr reich beschenkt worden.
Ich wusste damals, dass ich etwas Gutes bekommen hatte, ahnte aber nicht, dass es so gut war...

Aktueller Zustand nach 17, fast 18 Jahren der Nutzung (zumindest die beiden oberen, das Rescue-Messer kam Gott sei Dank noch nicht wirklich richtig zum Einsatz: 




Oben links :    Spyderco Pacific Salt H1
Oben rechts :  Spyderco Clipit Endura ATS-55
Unten :           Spyderco Assist V8-10

Das Salt habe ich mit einem Schlüsselring versehen, damit ich einen Karabiner mit dünner Sicherungsleine oder einen Zipper einhängen kann,
ich möchte es ungerne beim Fischen verlieren.
Das untere Rettungsmesser, hat bewußt keine Spitze um Opfer nicht zu verletzen und ist eigentlich nur eine Bergehilfe:
Wenn man das Messer im geschlossenen Zustand zusammendrückt, tritt am Griffende eine Widia-Spitze aus dem Heft, mit der man wunderbar
Scheiben einschlagen kann.
Seitlich ist in einer Griffschale eine Pfeife eingebaut (rot) und die beiden Schliffe sind zum Durchtrennen des Gurtes (Wellenschliff) und Öffnen der Opferbekleidung (Glattschliff vor der Spitze) 




Ich möchte diese Messer auf keinen Fall mehr missen, sie waren "rattenscharf" und sind es auch noch heute...
Ich gebe diese genau aus diesem Grund z. B. meiner Frau und den Kindern nicht in die Hand, habe selbst anfangs diesbezüglich Lehrgeld bezahlt..




Rost habe ich übrigens bis heute nicht feststellen können...


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Ohhh ;D edel wenns die Geschenkt gab  einzige Problem mit teuren Messern is das man die genauso schnell verliert wie billige


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wie du trägst deine Streitaxt für den täglichen Gebrauch nicht immer am Gürtel? Wie willst du dann effektiv Boot überfallen und deine Sippe schützen in alltäglichen Wahnsinn auf unseren Wässern?


Endlich kenne ich die geeignete Verwendung für dieses... ...dieses... DING....
ENTERMESSER - damit kann ich was anfangen....
Sonst wüsste ich nämlich nix, was man mit diesem DING vrnünftig machen könnte.
Obwohl ich echt große Hände habe, vermag ichs kaum zu greifen, geschweige denn ordentlich führen.. .
Das Beil ist mit das Beste und preiswerteste was ich je in der Hand hatte - ein echter Handschmeichler und sehr effektiv.
Das DING ist schon irgendwie das Gegenteil...


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> von einem sehr lieben Menschen,


Alter - der muss dich echt geliebt haben....


----------



## bic zip (21. Dezember 2022)

Opinel Messer mag ich auch.
Genial einfach-einfach genial.
und preiswert!

Einzig die Griffform mochte ich nie aber das Holz ist mit Schleifpapier und etwas Zeit ja gut zu bearbeiten.

Bei den hier hab ich was rumexperimentiert mit Klinge brünieren als Rostschutz (funktioniert) und den Griff was „verziert“ mit Drehmel, Glow in the Dark Pulver und Uhu Endfest.

Nicht schön aber selten

Hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit ausbrüchen oder Klingenbrüchen allgemein.
Nutze (das) Messer klassisch: nur zum schneiden.

 Nicht zum hebeln oder lose Schrauben kurz festziehen (wie meine Frau mal mit einem Herder Windmühlen Küchenmesser )


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit ausbrüchen oder Klingenbrüchen allgemein.
> Nutze (das) Messer klassisch: nur zum schneiden.


Ich denke auch richtig angewendet bricht da nix aus und wenn damit gehebelt wird, kann ich auch jedes andere Messer entweder brechen oder eben verbiegen.
Bin nach wie vor ein Opinel Fan, als Angelmesser zumindest, nach dem mir schon einige hochwertige und teure Messer über Bord gegangen sind, umso mehr.
Für 12,50€ brauche ich bei Verlust dann auch nicht zu heulen.
Was ich allerdings nicht tun würde, dass Teil verzieren oder zu modifizieren, wie schon gesagt, ist das Ding nur ein Werkzeug, ohne das ich eine Bindung dazu habe.
Und klar, gibt es bessere und hochwertigere und sicher auch schönere Messer, diese spielen aber alle in einer anderen Preisliga.

Jürgen


----------



## bic zip (21. Dezember 2022)

Würd ich heutzutage auch nicht mehr machen, war damals wie gesagt ein Versuch.

Meist wird nämlich was gut funktionierendes nur verschlimmbessert.

(außer den Griff, den würd ich immer wieder Formmäßig umgestalten)


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte mal ca. 20 Jahre das Buck Knife welches Karacho_Kurt ganz oben auf seinem Bild zeigt, natürlich im klassischen Gürteletui, am Mann.
Dies habe ich ebenso als Werkzeug benutzt, also vom Brötchen und Apfel schneiden, bis zum Fische abmurksen.
Dieses Messer ist natürlich weitaus besser als das Opinel, was mich aber immer genervt hat war, dass es wegen dem guten Stahl immer eine rechte Prozedur war dieses wieder zu schärfen und wehe der korrekte Winkel wurde nicht gehalten, dann hat es noch länger gedauert
Das Opinel ziehe ich zuhause mal auf dem Stahl ab und gut ist, zur Not tut es auch ein Teller oder Kaffeetasse dafür und wenn gar nichts in Reichweite ist, auch eine Bordsteinkante.
Will denjenigen sehen, der so ein Buck scharf bekommt!
Mein Hobby ist Angeln und nicht Messer schärfen.

Jürgen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ca. 20 Jahre das Buck Knife welches Karacho_Kurt ganz oben auf seinem Bild zeigt, natürlich im klassischen Gürteletui, am Mann.
> Dies habe ich ebenso als Werkzeug benutzt, also vom Brötchen und Apfel schneiden, bis zum Fische abmurksen.
> Dieses Messer ist natürlich weitaus besser als das Opinel, was mich aber immer genervt hat war, dass es wegen dem guten Stahl immer eine rechte Prozedur war dieses wieder zu schärfen.
> Das Opinel ziehe ich zuhause mal auf dem Stahl ab und gut ist, zur Not tut es auch ein Teller oder Kaffeetasse dafür und wenn gar nichts in Reichweite ist, auch eine Bordsteinkante.
> ...


Da sagst du was! Das gute ist das mein Vater die Dinger mit nem Diamant Schärfer abgezogen hat und sie somit nen soliden Grundschliff haben.
Noch dazu sind die meisten Jahrzehnte nicht genutzt worden.
So musste ich alle nur noch mal am Leder abziehen.
Beim Buck dauerte das ganze aber 4-5 mal so lang.

Gruß Max


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ohh Captain_H00k is der erste der Messer Postet, mit halbwegs erträglichem Stahl
> Das Bark River neck knife is echt sexy wollte mir von denen das Hidden canyon Hunter in CPM sv90 holen aber is noch zu teuer
> Wie lässt sich der sv30 von Buck schleifen und in welchem Winkel  16°?
> Hatte bei nem Spyderco vom Kollegen mit Micro Ausbrüchen auf der Klinge zu kämpfen...
> ...


Das ist dein Geschmack  ich habe 4 Opinel mit Rosenholz Griff Seid fast 40 Jahren ohne Rost es waren Messer zum Filittieren  und eins zum Obst schneiden  bin bis heute  noch überzeugt.
Doch für richtige  Messer Freunde  kommt nur ein Kukri Handgeschmiedet  in Frage.
Da kannst du sagen das ist Stahl.


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Mit ausbrüchen waren mikroausbrüche gemeint die an der schneidkante bei benutzung auftreten können. je nach stahl und schleifwinkel mal mehr oder weniger.

Den besten Stahl gibts leider nicht, is wie beim Angeln... Gibt keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau 
Aber ein paar verrückte versuchen es natürlich... Da kommt dann maxamet oder magnacut bei raus ( https://knifesteelnerds.com/ )












Zum Glück kann man schärfe messen


----------



## Captain_H00k (21. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher geil dass Du es hier zeigst  
Ich durfte es ja begrabbeln,und fand es zwar schon bulky,aber eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm.

Skott Glückwunsch,Spyderco ist ebenfalls ne legendäre Marke,gerade was Folder angeht.
Insgesamt mag ich die Messer mit den FRN Griffen von denen nicht so gerne.Dieses Plastik ist mir etwas zu fragile,die kann man nicht wo arg ran nehmen.
Ab den G10 Modellen wird es richtig gut.
Übrigens sind diese H1 Klingen extra für den Einsatz om Salzwasser konzipiert,der Stahl ist sehr rostträge.
In jedem Fall ein cooles Trio !

Edit: Ich finde das Para 3 richtig geil !
Wenn das z.B. mal als Sprint Run mit orangen Scales kommen würde,könnte ich schwach werden


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Para 2 (hätte ich besser mal sauber gemacht )   hat auch schon einiges hinter sich. top messer kann ich nur empfehlen! Das 3er is auch echt schön und zum glück ne ganze nummer kleiner.


----------



## Captain_H00k (21. Dezember 2022)

Und Du hast sogar orange Scales Verstrahlt , richtig gut 
Genau das mit der Länge ist der Punkt für mich, deswegen hab ich so Bock auf das Para 3 !
Aber halt nicht mit dunklen Scales,am liebsten auch in Orange oder zumindest ne gut sichtbare Farbe.


----------



## Luis2811 (21. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal mein Opinel das mich jetzt schon über 8 Jahre begleitet und immer noch rasiermesserscharf ist. Da es eines meiner ersten Messer war habe ich deswegen schon eine art bindung dazu aufgebaut.







Allerdings find ich die anderen von euch gezeigten Messer auch sehr schön und so kommen immer mal wieder welche in die Sammlung dazu. Mittlerweile ist es schon eine Schublade voll verschiedenster Messer.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Dezember 2022)

Greif zur Klinge aus Solingen haben sie mir immer gesagt. Verdammt Scheixxe. Geblutet wie Sau hats. Also die Sau jetzt.


----------



## Ti-it (21. Dezember 2022)

"Brauchen" Der eine sammelt Messer, der andere Armbanduhren und ein anderer Ruten usw. 

Mein ständiger Begleiter ist seit 3 Jahren ein Otter Mercator. 
Das kleine Higonokami habe ich auch oft mit dabei. 





Für gröbere Arbeiten habe ich ein Mora Classic 2F und für sehr grobe Arbeiten ein Glock M78

Alles keine hochpreisigen Messer aber für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend.
In der Schublade liegen aber auch noch ein paar mehr.

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Dezember 2022)

Das kleine mini Messer wird Sauscharf wenns aus aogami is  aber auch kein spass das zu schleifen bei der härte


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

So ein kleines japanisches Klappi hatte ich auch mal. Beim Bogenschießen einen Pfeil aus dem Holz gepopelt und dabei die nicht wirklich vorhandene Spitze abgebrochen. Ich hätte mich selbst ohrfeigen können. 
Das passiert übrigens, wenn man Messer zweckentfremdet. Das sind eben Schneidwerkzeuge und weder Stemmeisen noch Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Warum heißt es eigentlich Messer man mit doch nichts damit.
Es sollte eigentlich Schneider heißen aber wie betitelt man dann den Kerl oder die Dame die Kleidung Herstellen


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Und ich hörte so heisst jemand der nix,fängt.  
Naja wenn nix beisst schnitzt man ein bisschen .


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So ein kleines japanisches Klappi hatte ich auch mal. Beim Bogenschießen einen Pfeil aus dem Holz gepopelt und dabei die nicht wirklich vorhandene Spitze abgebrochen. Ich hätte mich selbst ohrfeigen können.
> Das passiert übrigens, wenn man Messer zweckentfremdet. Das sind eben Schneidwerkzeuge und weder Stemmeisen noch Schraubenzieher.



Ohaaa,das ist ja ein gutes Stichwort !
Wollte mich tatsächlich im nächsten Jahr der Materie Bogenschießen ein wenig widmen 
Bist Du da sehr drin im Thema ?
Könnte man ggf auch mal nen thread zu erstellen.
Habe irgendwie Bock auf nen Takedown Recurve,und sammel schon seit ner längeren Zeit ein wenig Infos dazu.
Werde wohl einen Samick Sage nehmen,und mir da mal ein Beginner Setup mit aufbauen.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bist Du da sehr drin im Thema ?


Ziemlich, ja. Auch in einem der Verbände und im lokalen Verein. 

Mit dem Sage machst du alles richtig. Hässlich aber technisch super und ein hervorragendes PL-Verhältnis.

Anders als beim Angeln (keine Ahnung warum) haut die Inflation richtig rein. Vorher hätte man gesagt, kauf dir ein Dutzend günstige xy Pfeile....das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Unfassbar, wie teuer alles geworden ist.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

Ahh sehr nice,das deckt sich mit meiner Recherche zum Sage   
Hübsch muss der nicht sein,aber tauglich für den Anfang.
Bevor ich hier zumülle:



			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bogenschiessen.357043/


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So ein kleines japanisches Klappi hatte ich auch mal. Beim Bogenschießen einen Pfeil aus dem Holz gepopelt und dabei die nicht wirklich vorhandene Spitze abgebrochen. Ich hätte mich selbst ohrfeigen können.
> Das passiert übrigens, wenn man Messer zweckentfremdet. Das sind eben Schneidwerkzeuge und weder Stemmeisen noch Schraubenzieher.


Hallo,

das Gleiche passierte mir mal auf einem östereichischen 3-D-Parcours. Da ruinierte ich mir auch ein Messer beim Pfeil heraushebeln. War zwar kein besonderes Messer, aber geärgert habe ich mich trotzdem .
Weißt Du was 3-D heißt?
Drüber, drunter und daneben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Mit ausbrüchen waren mikroausbrüche gemeint die an der schneidkante bei benutzung auftreten können. je nach stahl und schleifwinkel mal mehr oder weniger.
> 
> Den besten Stahl gibts leider nicht, is wie beim Angeln... Gibt keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau
> Aber ein paar verrückte versuchen es natürlich... Da kommt dann maxamet oder magnacut bei raus ( https://knifesteelnerds.com/ )
> ...


Meine Kneifzange sieht nach 1000 Nägel auch noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

Da mache ich extra nen Bogen thread auf,und der Herr haut hier weiter schön OT raus...Du bist mir einer Lajos1 

Spaß beiseite 
Wenn ihr da alle so aktiv seid,zeigt doch mal gerne eure Bögen / Setups her,das würde mich echt interessieren !


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da mache ich extra nen Bogen thread auf,und der Herr haut hier weiter schön OT raus...Du bist mir einer Lajos1
> 
> Spaß beiseite
> Wenn ihr da alle so aktiv seid,zeigt doch mal gerne eure Bögen / Setups her,das würde mich echt interessieren !


Hallo,

ich bin kein spezieller Bogenschütze habe jedoch alles was geht schon seit Ewigkeiten geschossen. Ob Bogen, Armbrust, Vorderlader (Pistolen wie Gewehre), modernere Pistolen und Revolver von 22lfb. bis 44 Magnum hoch. Gewehre von 22lfb, bis zur 9,3x64.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Dezember 2022)

Na dann los,zeig mal was her


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube Jeder Angler mag Messer gern  .




Allerdings glaube ich das ich zuviel hab.
Bitte verlangt keine Zahl

Das sind die gängigen Angelbegleiter.
Für Fisch und Brotzeit.

Und das mein Anglermesser No.1




Ich werde bestimmt bei Gelegenheit noch paar ablichten.

Die folgenden sind zwei Erbstücke und liegen in ner Vitrine.










Bisl was größeres 








Fundstücke:
Meist im Wasser.




Die kleinen 




Ich hab seit ich denken kann mal irgendwo ein kleines Suvenier Messer oä mitgenommen oder Geschenkt bekommen. 

Ich glaube ich hab nen extremen Messer Tick.
Hab hier schon öfter mitgelesen uns festgestellt das ich damit nicht ganz allein bin  .
Grüße Michi


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 du solltest deinen Namen auf Messerjocke ändern. Da sind sehr schöne Teile dabei.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. Dezember 2022)

Wirklich tolle Stücke dabei lieber Michi.
Dein no1. Anglermesser ist ein träumchen.
Gruß Max


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab nen extremen Messer Tick.
> Hab hier schon öfter mitgelesen uns festgestellt das ich damit nicht ganz allein bin  .
> Grüße Michi


Da schreibste was .
Ich hatte auch son Messertick. Zumindest nannte meine Mutter es schon in den 80er Jahren so.
Bis Jahresende 2001 kamen mehr als einhundert Taschen-Jagd und Outdoormesser zusammen. Diese füllten mittlerweile einen Pilotenkoffer.
Nach einem kleinen Streit mit der Mutter meines Sohnes (damals waren wir 1 Jahr verheiratet) setzte ich in einer Weinlaune das ganze Konvolut in die Bucht.
Was soll ich Euch sagen . Ein Sammler meldete sich und kaufte Alle.
Von dem Erlös machten wir 4 Wochen Urlaub in Norge ,hatten 3 Wochen ein Ferienhaus auf der Vesteraleninsel Andoya.

Mittlerweile habe ich wieder vlt. 15 .
Dazu noch Küchenmesser und Schlachtwerkzeuge.


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ein Sammler meldete sich und kaufte Alle.


Oje, jetzt ärgerst du dich bestimmt weil alle wech sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar ältere und zwei Neuzugänge teilen







Das Schweizer war mein erstes Taschenmesser, das "Perlmut" war von meinem Vater und die beiden anderen Geschenke natürlich gegen Zahlung einer Gebühr von Einem Cent.






Mein aktuelles Taschenmesser seit über zwanzig Jahren (schon das dritte gleicher Bauart)






Klein und praktisch paßt in jede Hosentasche und ist immer dabei.






In der Arbeitshose habe ich seit 15 Jahren dieses gute Stck und es leitet immer noch gute Dienste






Wenn ich mich nicht Irre dann müßte das ein Parforce sein






Und nu zu den Neuzugngen die im Rahmen der jährlichen Firmenbescherrung den Weg zu mir fanden






Die were ich griffbereit im Auto deponieren, so das sie im Falle eines Falles greifbar sind, man weiß ja nie












achja im Keller mußten noch einige Messer lagern wieviel da müßte ich erst mal zählen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal ein paar ältere und zwei Neuzugänge teilen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427769
> 
> ...


Rettungsmesser finde ich super  .
Da liegt auch immer eins im Auto.

Dein " Schweizer" sieht aber noch super aus.

Ja mim Schweizer fing alles an.

Ende der 80er fuhren wir zur Klassenabschlussfahrt nach Hamburg.
Wir besuchten auch einen Tag die Insel Helgoland.
Dort hab ich mir von meinem Taschengeld dieses "Schweizer" gekauft.







Da waren auch die Lehrer noch entspannter und ich durfte es offiziell erwerben.
Da war ich aber stolz .
Es hat schon bisl was mitgemacht.
Wurde ja auch oft benutzt und der Druck ist auch schon verblichen.
Aber mein Junior durfte es auch schon  einmal mitnehmen zum Pilze Sammeln.

Jason
Messerjocke klingt irgendwie nach Pirat .


Solch kleine mag ich sehr für Fliegen Weste und Co.
Die Mini Schweizer haben auch ne gute Schere drin zum Schnur schneiden..




Hier sind noch zwei Alltagstaugliche Gürtelmesser.
Die sind wirklich lange scharf und recht schwer.
Ein Messer darf ruhig bisl was wiegen.


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Messerjocke und Blutsvente waren Piraten .  Aber Pippie Langstrumpf nahm dem Jocke das Messer weg. Und so war der Jocke nur noch harmlos.


Merke: Lass Dir niemals Dein Messer von Frauen wegnehmen !


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Oje, jetzt ärgerst du dich bestimmt weil alle wech sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 Jetzt nicht  mehr. Man kann ja auch immer nur mit einem Messer schneiden.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die sind wirklich lange scharf und recht schwer.
> Ein Messer darf ruhig bisl was wiegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 427791


Das sehe ich ganz genauso deshalb mag ich das Buck Knife so gerne


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> In der Arbeitshose habe ich seit 15 Jahren dieses gute Stck und es leitet immer noch gute Dienste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427773
> 
> ...


Dieses hierr gefällt mir auch sehr gut schlicht robust und noch mit Lederscheid.
Schöne Stücke hast du da Frank


----------



## Ti-it (27. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja mim Schweizer fing alles an.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bekam meines vom Cousin meiner Mutter zu meiner Taufe. Dann auch noch das Modell Angler. 
Sein Kommentar "Jeder Bua braucht a gscheids Taschenmesser" (Niederbayern) 





Zu Weihnachten bekam ich 2 Messer. 
Hergestellt von einem älteren Herren. 
Der Fisch hat die Flosse geschliffen. 










Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schöne einzigartige Stücke Ti-it !
Ich brauch Dir bestimmt nicht zu sagen ,daß Du gut drauf aufpassen sollst.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Messerjocke und Blutsvente waren Piraten .  Aber Pippie Langstrumpf nahm dem Jocke das Messer weg. Und so war der Jocke nur noch harmlos.
> 
> 
> Merke: Lass Dir niemals Dein Messer von Frauen wegnehmen !


Ich hab meine noch alle


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch immer nur mit einem Messer schneiden.



Aber zujederzeit zig Messer besitzen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (27. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Das kleine mini Messer wird Sauscharf wenns aus aogami is  aber auch kein spass das zu schleifen bei der härte


ob man´s effektiv kann hängt ja davon ab das richtige Schleifmittel zu haben .
Wie man schleift und mit welchen Ergebnis man zufrieden ist , ist auch oft verschieden ,
nicht umsonst bekommt man die meisten Messer mit dem europäischem 
Sicherheitsschliff zu kaufen - und noch etwas - Aussagen - wie das möchte ich
nicht mehr missen - oder das würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen -
alles persönliche Ansichten - und wie sagen die Sachsen - jädem Dierschen sein
Bläsierschen .
so nun wünsche ich allen einen haarscharfen Rutsch ins Neue Jahr .


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ob man´s effektiv kann hängt ja davon ab das richtige Schleifmittel zu haben .
> Wie man schleift und mit welchen Ergebnis man zufrieden ist , ist auch oft verschieden ,
> nicht umsonst bekommt man die meisten Messer mit dem europäischem
> Sicherheitsschliff zu kaufen - und noch etwas - Aussagen - wie das möchte ich
> ...


un dier mei Freind Danados alles Gude zum neiem Gohr , hald de Ohhrn steif;-)) 
Glickauf ausm arzgebirg


----------



## zandertex (29. Dezember 2022)

Kann Mann nie genug haben.......


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. Dezember 2022)

In der Küche hab ich welche vom Dick mit Kunststoffgriff super zu schärfen und liegen super in der Hand


----------



## heinzi (30. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Kann Mann nie genug haben.......


Von solchen Dingern habe ich auch eine Menge.


----------



## ollidi (30. Dezember 2022)

Bei Messern geht es ja auch immer um das schärfen. Für einen Abziehstahl oder Schleifsteine, reicht meine Feinmotorik anscheinend nicht so richtig aus.  
Daher habe ich mir bei meinem Schmiedekurs mal den "Horl 2 Eiche" Rollschleifer angeschaut und ausprobiert. Jetzt habe ich den zu Hause liegen und im Einsatz.
Nachdem ich bei meinen Messern mit dem Horl erstmal die richtige Grundschärfe hergestellt habe, sind die jetzt rattenscharf und einfach nachzuschärfen.

Gut finde ich vor allem, daß die Klinge magnetisch im richtigen Winkel fixiert ist. Man kann die Klingen auf 20° oder 15° schleifen. Genauso, wie man es für das jeweilige Messer haben möchte.


----------



## silverfish (30. Dezember 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Bei Messern geht es ja auch immer um das schärfen. Für einen Abziehstahl oder Schleifsteine, reicht meine Feinmotorik anscheinend nicht so richtig aus.
> Daher habe ich mir bei meinem Schmiedekurs mal den "Horl 2 Eiche" Rollschleifer angeschaut und ausprobiert. Jetzt habe ich den zu Hause liegen und im Einsatz.
> Nachdem ich bei meinen Messern mit dem Horl erstmal die richtige Grundschärfe hergestellt habe, sind die jetzt rattenscharf und einfach nachzuschärfen.
> 
> Gut finde ich vor allem, daß die Klinge magnetisch im richtigen Winkel fixiert ist. Man kann die Klingen auf 20° oder 15° schleifen. Genauso, wie man es für das jeweilige Messer haben möchte.



Besser könnte es die Werbung nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Dezember 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Horl 2 Eiche


Kannte ich noch garnicht, sieht in den Videos echt einfach aus damit nen Messer scharf zu bekommen. 
Scheint aber auch nicht grade günstig zu sein der Horl 
Für Messer wo der Winkel wichtig is nehm ich son Lansky set mit verschiedenen Körnungen und am Ende noch aufs Leder


----------



## Astacus74 (30. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Für Messer wo der Winkel wichtig is nehm ich son Lansky set mit verschiedenen Körnungen



Das Teil von Lansky nutze ich auch und muß sagen bin zufrieden damit


Gruß Frank


----------



## bic zip (30. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Lansky bin ich nie warm geworden.
War mir auch zuviel Action: Klinge im Halter fixieren, Steine mit den Führungsstäben „zusammenbauen“. Je nach Form vom Messerrücken ist die Klinge auch verrutscht.

Habe mir dann einen „Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker„ geholt (damals als der Dollar so mies stand über ebay incl. Versand für 50€, jetzt kostet der hier knapp 90€  )

Der ist einfach zu handhaben, den nutze ich für den schnellen gelegentlichen Nachschliff.
Für zwischendurch, zum länger scharf halten, dann den „Dick Rapid Steel Action“.

Für hartnäckige Fälle hab ich den elektrischen „Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition“, der kommt aber sehr selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## silverfish (30. Dezember 2022)

Mancher glaubt mit entsprechend teurem Handwerkzeug seine Ungeschickheit zu kaschieren.
Ich benutze einen doppelseitigen Schleif-Abziehstein für 2 Euro. Alle 15 Jahre brauch nen Neuen.
Und ich schärfe nicht nur meine Messer.


----------



## bic zip (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mancher glaubt mit entsprechend teurem Handwerkzeug seine Ungeschickheit zu kaschieren.
> Ich benutze einen doppelseitigen Schleif-Abziehstein für 2 Euro. Alle 15 Jahre brauch ben Neuen.
> Und ich schärfe nicht nur meine Messer.


Finde es gut und bewunderswert wenn das jemand mit einem einfachen Schleifstein hinbekommt.
Mir fehlt dazu die Muße, hab es einmal probiert und das Messer war stumpfer als vorher.

Deshalb bin ich froh das jemand anders ungeschicktes einfache Hilfsmittel entwickelt hat um seine Werkzeuge schnell und unkompliziert wieder brauchbar zu machen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Dezember 2022)

Wenn man weiß, in welchem Winkel das Messer auf dem Nass? - Schleifstein gehalten werden MUß, geht auch diese klassische Schleifmöglichkeit. 
Man kann sich die Klinge auch ruinieren, wenn man das Messer falsch hält, besonders, wenn es sich dabei um eine teure und sehr hochwertige Klinge handelt! 

Ich gehe da lieber zum Profi und lasse meine Messer lieber von einem Schleifmeister schärfen, so jedes Jahr oder alle 2 Jahre. 
Ist zwar immer recht aufwändig mit der Fahrerei und dem Zeitaufwand, aber egal.  
Hier mal meine Sammlung an Filetiermessern:


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Dezember 2022)

Früher  mit 12 das Fahrtenmesser 20cm Klinge immer  am Gürtel  getragen  da wir immer zum Stromerzeuger in der  Natur  waren.Heute würde es ein SEK Einsatz  auslösen  Neulich so ein kleines  Klappmesser bekommen  und auch dieses darfst du nicht am Mann führen.Einhandmesser sagte man mir.
Was machen die dann erst mit mir wenn ich den 1 Meter langen  Zuckerrohrschneider mit zur Angelstelle nehme


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mancher glaubt mit entsprechend teurem Handwerkzeug seine Ungeschickheit zu kaschieren.
> Ich benutze einen doppelseitigen Schleif-Abziehstein für 2 Euro. Alle 15 Jahre brauch nen Neuen.
> Und ich schärfe nicht nur meine Messer.


Für normale Messer reicht das auch, hat Jahrhunderte so funktioniert! Bei den Messern aus Pulverstahl zerreibst du nur deinen Stein 
Hab nen Belgischen Brocken hier liegen der Top sein soll aber hab noch kein Messer damit so scharf bekommen wie Lansky+Leder liegt aber nur daran das ich es einfach nicht kann


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Früher mit 12 das Fahrtenmesser 20cm Klinge immer am Gürtel getragen da wir immer zum Stromerzeuger in der Natur waren.Heute würde es ein SEK Einsatz auslösen Neulich so ein kleines Klappmesser bekommen und auch dieses darfst du nicht am Mann führen.Einhandmesser sagte man mir.
> Was machen die dann erst mit mir wenn ich den 1 Meter langen Zuckerrohrschneider mit zur Angelstelle nehme


Das geile is... Feststehendes Messer mit 12cm Klingenlänge is ok aber einhändiges klappmesser mit 3cm klinge verboten


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Das geile is... Feststehendes Messer mit 12cm Klingenlänge is ok aber einhändiges klappmesser mit 3cm klinge verboten


Was noch besser ist, Klappmesser sind in der Klingenlänge gar nicht reguliert, also darf man ein Opinel no. 13 oder ähnliches so mitnehmen ohne Probleme zu bekommen.


----------



## Mescalero (30. Dezember 2022)

Zu den Schärfsystemen: Mein Schwager ist Schmied und Messer-, Axt-, Schwert-, Mittelalterfreak - der kann Messer schleifen. 
Anlässlich eines Geburtstages bekam er ein Lansky Set geschenkt und nutzt es seitdem überwiegend. 
Es hat also nicht unbedingt etwas mit mangelnden Fähigkeiten zu tun, diese Teile sind einfach super praktisch! Unabhängig davon ob man mit japanischen Steinen und Leder umgehen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Früher  mit 12 das Fahrtenmesser 20cm Klinge immer  am Gürtel  getragen  da wir immer zum Stromerzeuger in der  Natur  waren.Heute würde es ein SEK Einsatz  auslösen  Neulich so ein kleines  Klappmesser bekommen  und auch dieses darfst du nicht am Mann führen.Einhandmesser sagte man mir.
> Was machen die dann erst mit mir wenn ich den 1 Meter langen  Zuckerrohrschneider mit zur Angelstelle nehme


Ja das ist das Problem.
Genaugenommen sind Klappmesser die feststehen,sozusagen die man arretieren kann auch verboten.
Von meinen die ich hab sind regulär 3 erlaubt.

Ich bin auch schon mim 30cm Stilet am Gürtel vor dem Angeln versehentlich in die Bank zum Schalter gegangen.
Im Dorf sehen die das etwas gelassener.

In diesem Jahr war ich noch vorm Angeln Beim Bäcker.
Da standen 2 Polizisten drin.
Die hat das auch herzlich wenig gestört das ich in vollem Flecktarn und mit Messer am Gurt da rein bin.
Die ham nur kurz  geguckt und mir guten Fang gewünscht.


Hier hab ich noch ein Schätzchen aus vergangenen Tagen.







Das Wäre dann erlaubt als Klappmesser  .
Ja manche Gesetze sind echt fraglich


----------



## bic zip (30. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Problem.
> Genaugenommen sind Klappmesser die feststehen,sozusagen die man arretieren kann auch verboten.
> Von meinen die ich hab sind regulär 3 erlaubt.
> 
> ...



schöner Gentleman Folder  

Mit den feststehenden Klingen bei Klappmessern hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung.
Aber laut dieser Beschreibung stimmt das nicht (oder nicht mehr?)









						Messerrecht Deutschland: kompletter Guide mit Bildern
					

Darfst du dein Messer in der Öffentlichkeit tragen und führen? Schaue dir alle Messerarten ganz genau an mit unserer Bilder-Datenbank.




					survival-kompass.de


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> schöner Gentleman Folder
> 
> Mit den feststehenden Klingen bei Klappmessern hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung.
> Aber laut dieser Beschreibung stimmt das nicht (oder nicht mehr?)
> ...


Ja
Der große Unterschied besteht im " besitzen" und "führen".

Mal abgesehen von den komplett verbotenen .
Messer unter Führungsverbot darf man ja auch kaufen und transportieren.
Halt nicht offen am Körper tragen.

Die feststellbaren Einhandmesser unterliegen immer noch nem Führungsverbot.

Da braucht man fast n Studium um da komplett durchzublicken.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (30. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch ein Schätzchen aus vergangenen Tagen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428051
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal schnike mein lieber.
Genau mein Geschmack


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal schnike mein lieber.
> Genau mein Geschmack


Danke.
Mir gefällt es auch gut.
So schön schlank


----------



## zandertex (31. Dezember 2022)

Um Messer zu schärfen braucht es ne Bohrmaschine mit Drehzahleinstellung,nen Schraubstock,feines Klettschleifpapier und etwas Gefühl für das,was man da macht.
Alles so einfach..................Foto folgt...vielleicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

aber Obacht geben, bei Schleifereien, welche nicht rein von Hand gemacht werden, immer auf ausreichende Kühlung achten. Ab etwa 120 Grad kann sich der Stahl verändern und dadurch das Messer ruiniert werden und ob diese Temperatur überschritten wird und das geht schnell, kann ohne Kühlung nicht kontrolliert werden.
Bei einem 10 Euro Messer mag das egal sein aber ein hochwertiges Messer würde ich nie mit einem maschinellen Gerät ohne Kühlung schleifen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Um Messer zu schärfen braucht es ne Bohrmaschine mit Drehzahleinstellung,nen Schraubstock,feines Klettschleifpapier und etwas Gefühl für das,was man da macht.


Das ist Metzgerstyle, die schrubben auch jedes Messer gnadenlos runter, wenn fertig dann Tonne und das nächste vom Dick kommt her.
Solche Metzger Opfer kenne ich, die haben auch gedacht geb ich mein Messer dem Fachmann und haben sich gewundert, wie materialintensiv die Schärfmethode ist.


Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich denken kann, schleife ich Freihand - das kann ich halbwegs.
Händich mit liegendem Stein, finde ich schwierig, klappt aber auch.
Maschinell sollte man wirklich können. Als Kind habe ich gelernten Schleifern stundenlang bei der Arbeit zugesehen - selbst denen geht gelegentlich was daneben.
Mir der Maschine kann man Messer in einer Sekunde völlig ruinieren, da lasse ich mal lieber die Finger von.

Nun begab es sich, dass ich als sehr sehr schlauer Mensch der ich nunmal bin, versucht habe mit euinem 15cm Zwilling 4 Sterne ein winziges Stück Hartholz drückend zu durchtrennen. Hat auch geklappt, aber die Schneide ist auf 2 cm komplett weggebrochen.... .
Da sich dieser Friodur nur schlecht von Hand schleift, habe ich ein Lansky Set hervorgekramt, welches ich vor einigen Jahren mal günstig irgendwo erworben habe.

IST DAS EIN GEILES DING!

Jeder Idiot ist damit in der Lage, völlig stumpfe Klingen in Minuten auf Rasierschärfe zu bringen.
Gleich mal einige Steine bestellt.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich noch großartig mit irgendwas Anderem schärfen werde.. .


----------



## zandertex (31. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist Metzgerstyle, die schrubben auch jedes Messer gnadenlos runter, wenn fertig dann Tonne und das nächste vom Dick kommt her.
> Solche Metzger Opfer kenne ich, die haben auch gedacht geb ich mein Messer dem Fachmann und haben sich gewundert, wie materialintensiv die Schärfmethode ist.
> 
> 
> Jürgen


Nein,niemals!!!
 Das Messer ganz rechts auf dem Bild ist noch aus meiner Lehre,über 40 Jahre alt.Wenn man mit feinem Papier(1200 Körnung) und etwas Feingefühl arbeitet geht das sehr gut.Habe auch immer die Messer der Kollegen geschliffen,Köche lieben ihre Messer!
Du bekommst von nem Kollegen in der Küche nicht mal ein Messer geliehen um ne Scheibe Gurke abzuschneiden.
So ein gelbes Metzgermesser(Dick) ist nem Metzger scheixxegal,das wird auf nem Doppelschleifbock vergewaltigt,hauptsache es schneidet.Die Dinger kosten auch nix.Für ein gutes Küchenmesser sind oft 100 Euro zu wenig.


----------



## Michael.S (31. Dezember 2022)

Der Horl 2 Schleifer ist ja grade in der Werbung viel zu sehen , finde ich mal ganz interresant , Billig ist er aber nicht grade


----------



## zandertex (31. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Nein,niemals!!!
> Das Messer ganz rechts auf dem Bild ist noch aus meiner Lehre,über 40 Jahre alt.Wenn man mit feinem Papier(1200 Körnung) und etwas Feingefühl arbeitet geht das sehr gut.Habe auch immer die Messer der Kollegen geschliffen,Köche lieben ihre Messer!
> Du bekommst von nem Kollegen in der Küche nicht mal ein Messer geliehen um ne Scheibe Gurke abzuschneiden.
> So ein gelbes Metzgermesser(Dick) ist nem Metzger scheixxegal,das wird auf nem Doppelschleifbock vergewaltigt,hauptsache es schneidet.Die Dinger kosten auch nix.Für ein gutes Küchenmesser sind oft 100 Euro zu wenig.


Die Bohrmaschine sollte natürlich ne Drehzahlregulierung haben.


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, jeder hat seine Art, Messer zu schleifen oder auch schleifen zu lassen.
Von Hand kann man nicht so schnell Klingen verderben. Meinem Lieblingstaschenmesser ,welches von meinem Vater ist, sieht man die 60 Jahre Gebrauch nicht an,obwohl es regelmässig geschliffen wurde.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Dezember 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der Horl 2 Schleifer ist ja grade in der Werbung viel zu sehen , finde ich mal ganz interresant , Billig ist er aber nicht grade


Ich hab den alten Horl, reicht vollkommen und war auch teuer.
Aber missen möchte ich ihn nicht, die Führungshilfe ist genial und genau richtig für mich. An allem anderen bin ich gescheitert, bekomme aber auch nichtmal nen Nagel gerade in die Wand   Eher Schlag ich nen Loch rein Nachdem ich letztens zum dritten Mal Bolzen und Mutter am Rad abgerissen habe, lasse ich die Reifen auch nur noch in der Werkstatt Wechseln, ist besser so


----------



## ollidi (31. Dezember 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der Horl 2 Schleifer ist ja grade in der Werbung viel zu sehen , finde ich mal ganz interresant , Billig ist er aber nicht grade


Danke für den Link.    Den kannte ich noch nicht.
Klar ist das Ding nicht günstig, aber den kauft man einmal und dann hat man (für mich!) etwas vernünftiges für lange Zeit.
Und damit habe ja sogar ich meine Messer scharf bekommen.

In der Schmiede hatten sie auch verschiedene Schleifer. Der Lansky war auch dabei und ich habe echt überlegt, was ich nehmen kann. Der Horl war für mich in der Handhabung einfach und simpel.


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Dezember 2022)

Benutzt jemand Schleifpaste oder son neues Hightech Stropping Compound zeug bei seinem Abziehleder oder reicht euch das Blanke leder?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mir ein zugegebenermaßen ziemlich günstiges Set gekauft Schleifstein mit 400 und 800 er Körnung und nen lederriemen für nicht mal 30 Euro Schleifpaste war auch dabei. Den Kahlen stellen an meinem Arm nach zu urteilen Funktioniert das ganz gut. Für die Küche hab ich nen Wetzstahl der auch so bei knapp 30Euro lag.
Mit diesen einfachen Mitteln bekomme ich von der Gartenschere bis zum Küchenmesser alles scharf.
Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht das.

Wegen der schleifpaste fürs Leder da bin ich nicht sonderlich überzeugt von hab das einmal am Anfang aufgetragen.
War irgendwie ein ziemliches geschmiere auch auf den Messern hab es nachher nie mehr aufgefrischt.

Gruß Max


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

Volle Zustimmung Max ,bleibe auch beim blanken Leder. Heute auch mal mit Messer rasiert. Mach ich so zweimal im Jahr. Und nein kein Schlachtefest.
Nur zwei winzige Cuts am Hals ,die nicht mehr zu sehen sind.


----------



## heinzi (1. Januar 2023)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein zugegebenermaßen ziemlich günstiges Set gekauft Schleifstein mit 400 und 800 er Körnung und nen lederriemen für nicht mal 30 Euro Schleifpaste war auch dabei. Den Kahlen stellen an meinem Arm nach zu urteilen Funktioniert das ganz gut. Für die Küche hab ich nen Wetzstahl der auch so bei knapp 30Euro lag.
> Mit diesen einfachen Mitteln bekomme ich von der Gartenschere bis zum Küchenmesser alles scharf.
> Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht das.
> 
> ...


Ich komme auch mit Wetzstählen gut zurecht. Ich habe einen Diamantwetzstahl für "Grobe" und einen weitere mit 2 unterschiedlichen "Reibseiten". Eine ist geriffelt und die andere ist absolut glatt. Damit bekomme ich die Messer wieder richtig scharf. Ich habe auch noch Diamantplatten in unterschiedlichen Körnungen. Aber irgendwie halte ich den Winkel nicht. Wahrscheinlich muß ich mehr üben.








						8“ Dia-Sharp® Diamant Schleifplatte - SCHMIEDEGLUT  Messer nach Wuns, 75,01 €
					

Massive Diamant Schärfplatte (203x76mm) für die Werkstatt von DMT. Ideal für schnellen Abtrag und perfektes Schliffbild.




					www.schmiedeglut.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2023)

Jüngste Zugänge, für die diesjährige Schwedentour...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. Januar 2023)

Uh ein löffelschnitzmesser. Welche Firma ist das?


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

So ein Teil habe ich auch, dem Griff nach aber vielleicht von einem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2023)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit Wetzstählen gut zurecht. Ich habe einen Diamantwetzstahl für "Grobe" und einen weitere mit 2 unterschiedlichen "Reibseiten". Eine ist geriffelt und die andere ist absolut glatt. Damit bekomme ich die Messer wieder richtig scharf.


Bei einem Messer welches noch seinen Grundschliff hat, zum Ausrichten der Moleküle und wie schon erwähnt, zum Brechen des beim Schärfen auf dem Stein entstandenen Grat.
Meinen Dickron Diamant habe ich 1983 fürn Hunderter (DM) im Koblenzer Schlachthof gekauft, der tut immer noch seine Dienste, auch wenn vom Diamantstaub nichts mehr da ist.
Schließlich habe ich all diese Jahre meine Skalpelle drauf geschärft, so wie andere Arbeitsmesser.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2023)

Sowohl das Robust als auch das Löffelschnitzmesser sind von der Firma Mora.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Januar 2023)

Ein Mora Löffelmesser hab ich auch noch. Ich hatte mit nem günstigen Schnitzset angefangen ne kuksa zu Schnitzen das Schnitzmesser war ganz brauchbar aber das Löffelmesser wollte nicht wie es sollte und war ständig Stumpf.
Deshalb hab ich dann das Mora angeschafft.
Wirklich ein tolles Teil aber meine Tasse ist nach über einem Jahr immer noch nicht fertig. 
Es ist einfach zu wenig Zeit für die ganzen tollen Dinge die man so anstellen kann.

Gruß Max


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Hallo Max
Ich hab getrickst. Meine hab ich mit der kleinen Flex mit der Kettensägescheibe in nur 30 min . ausgehöhlt. Anschliessend aussen mit der Fächerscheibe die Form.
Nur noch etwas von Hand mit feinem Schleifpapier.
Erlenholz liess sich gut arbeiten und bekam ne orange-braune Farbe.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Januar 2023)

Ja hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Aber ich wollte es in reiner Handarbeit machen. Das Holz ist Birke so wie bei den traditionellen Stücken (obwohl diese eigentlich aus Maserknollen gemacht werden). Leider war das Holz schon recht trocken und die lange Bearbeitunszeit hat es nicht feuchter gemacht. Jetzt ist die Sache Knüppelhart und lässt sich nur mühsam bearbeiten.
Ich denke ich Pack das Teil mal samt Messern in den Ansitzrucksack dann wird sie schon auch noch Fertig.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Januar 2023)

Zum vorarbeiten habe ich mein anderes Beil benutzt welches ich mir für meine Bedürfnisse zurecht gemacht habe und den Stiel auch handgefertigt habe.
Von diesem Stück bin ich euch noch ein Foto schuldig.




Zum groben zurechthauen von Holzstücken für die Schnitzerei benutze ich es sehr gerne.
Aber dieses Beil hat auch alle unsere Hühner und Gänse ins Jenseits befördert.
Wirklich mein lieblings Stück Mescalero das wäre das Beil das an meinem Gürtel hängen würde


----------



## thanatos (4. Januar 2023)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Sache Knüppelhart und lässt sich nur mühsam bearbeiten.


ist auch richtig so ,wenn es noch feucht ist neigt es eh zu reißen , um das trockene 
Holz wieder geschmeidige zu machen habe ich es in Leinöl eingelegt , läßt sich besser bearbeiten und nimmt später auch keine Luftfeuchtigkeit auf .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

Das ist ein super Tipp.
Ich benutze bei Kontakt mit Lebensmitteln  mittlerweile Erdnussöl da das Leinöl doch nen recht eigenwilligen eigengeschmack hat den es auch noch ne weile abgibt


----------



## Verstrahlt (Montag um 14:46)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Zum vorarbeiten habe ich mein anderes Beil benutzt welches ich mir für meine Bedürfnisse zurecht gemacht habe und den Stiel auch handgefertigt habe.
> Von diesem Stück bin ich euch noch ein Foto schuldig.
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöner Stiel aus was für einem Holz is der? Hab hier noch nen Beilkopf liegen den ich beim Angeln gefunden habe. wurde anscheinend mehr als Hammer genutzt ^^


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Montag um 14:50)

Danke.
Die Stiele sind aus Robinienholz


----------



## Verstrahlt (Montag um 15:01)

Bin immernoch auf Holz suche, hab nen Stück Birke und Haselnuss im Keller zum trocknen aber hätte gerne Kornelkirsche  die gibts aber nur beim Nachbarn im Garten >.< kaufen wollt ich keins, mit Schnitzen kann ich mich bissl beschäftigen solange hier alle Gewässer gesperrt sind.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Montag um 15:05)

Robinie ist bei uns überall verfügbar   kornelkirsche ist aber auch ne gute Wahl schön zäh und hart


----------



## Verstrahlt (Montag um 15:12)

Wollte ganze zeit schon Messer Bilder machen. Hier mal noch mein Lieblingsmesser und Axt Ersatz( Lionsteel T5) + nen Bugout was meine Freundin zur Zeit nutzt. Alle mit neon gelb/schwarzem Fangriemen damit man es leichter findet und nicht aus der Handfallen kann.


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 18:01)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Robinie ist bei uns überall verfügbar   kornelkirsche ist aber auch ne gute Wahl schön zäh und hart


Da hab ich mal n Suppenlöffel draus geschnitzt. Trotz Vorarbeit mit Beil und Säge war das noch ne 15 h Arbeit.


----------



## thanatos (Montag um 19:21)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> die gibts aber nur beim Nachbarn im Garten


haste keine Säge ? du brauchst doch nur ´n starken Ast !


----------



## Verstrahlt (Montag um 20:18)

Säge hab ich aber bei der größe müsst ich das ganze Teil fällen  
Muss mal nachgucken wie trocken mein Holz ist das liegt erst seit nem halben Jahr.
Hatte mir beim Karpfenangeln mal einen aus frischen Haselnuss geschnitzt aber der is zig mal gerissen wie er trocken wurde.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Montag um 21:36)

Wenn du es kerngetrennt spaltest bevor du es verarbeitest reißt es nicht so extrem für meinen Stiel hab ich sogar nur ein viertel aus nem stamm gespalten


----------



## Astacus74 (Montag um 22:57)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Die Stiele sind aus Robinienholz



Gute Wahl  



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wenn du es kerngetrennt spaltest bevor du es verarbeitest reißt es nicht so extrem für meinen Stiel hab ich sogar nur ein viertel aus nem stamm gespalten



Das hört sich gut an ich setzt mal einen Link, da sieht man gut welches Stck sich wie beim trocknen verhält

https://www.befestigungsfuchs.de/blog/das-schwinden-und-quellen-von-holz/



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 23:34)

Wenn man die Stirnseiten dick mit Holzleim einpinselt, reißt auch nichts. Selbst mitten im Sommer geschnittenes Holz nicht.


----------



## Verstrahlt (Montag um 23:56)

Dann sollte ich wohl mal losziehen und mir jetzt im Winter nen nen Bäumchen zum fällen suchen 
Mein Birken"stamm" hat nur 8cm im durchmesser hoffe der reicht, noch is nix gerissen..
Das mit den Stirnseiten versiegeln hab ich auch gelesen aber dafür is es zu spät denk ich.
Werd den Kopf morgen mal schleifen und vielleuicht brünieren je nachdem wie schlimm die macken sind 
Ich kenn mich nur bissl mit Metall aus , Holz war nie so mein ding


----------



## Blacky-5 (Dienstag um 09:34)

Ich fertige meine Griffe gern aus Hickory an. Das Holz hat eine hohe Dichte, ist also recht hart und sieht auch noch recht gut aus.
Und wenn jetzt einer fragt wo ich das herbekomme, Baumarkt, da gibt es Hammerstiele ohne Ende. Ein bisschen suchen und man findet auch solche
aus Hickory. Die Stiele sind ja schon fertig bearbeitet und haben schon fast die gewünschte Form so sich das bearbeiten in Grenzen hält.


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 10:45)

Jetzt nicht ulken !
Pflaumenbaumholz hat ne tolle Farbe.
Gelb, lila und rötlich. Und schön hart.
Hatte ich mal vor ca 10 Jahren ein Stämmchen zu Latten aufgesägt . Das reicht für 30 Messergriffe.


----------



## Verstrahlt (Dienstag um 10:57)

Kirsche könnt ich noch guten Gewissens schneiden, alle anderen Obstbäume sind hier zu selten um sie zu fällen oder reicht auch nen dicker Ast ?
Bekannter hat noch Eibe, soll super aussehen aber der Schleifstaub is anscheinend giftig.
Sonst gibts hier in massen nur Fichte.... Paar Eichen/Buchenwälder....
Robinie gibts hier z.b. nur mitten im Dorf als Dekozeug.
Ich werd die Augen offen halten, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und find was feines


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 11:08)

richtig. Eibe ist giftig, in der Bearbeitung zumindest hoch allergen. Und eigentlich zu schade, um im Feuer zu landen. Für Bögen das ultimative Holz, deswegen standen die Bäume auch auf jeder Burg, die was auf sich hielt.


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 11:23)

wer sich richtig quälen  und dann einen Messer- / Axtgriff extrem schöner Optik haben will: Flieder. Extrem hart, schwindet nach ausreichender Trocknung kaum und steht überall rum.


----------



## Mescalero (Dienstag um 13:28)

Eibe ist giftig aber traumhaft schön, Maske auf beim Schleifen. Andere Hölzer sind auch nicht ohne, Robinie etwa und viele der tropischen. 

Zwetschge/Pflaume ist hübsch und Kirsche auch! Hickory finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so schön, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## rhinefisher (Dienstag um 14:41)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> standen die Bäume auch auf jeder Burg, die was auf sich hielt.


Es gab Landstriche, wo das pflanzen einer Eibe verpflichtend war.. .
Ja ja, die Eibe - quasi das Sturmgewehr des Mittelalters.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (Dienstag um 18:44)

Hier noch ein paar Schweizer. 
Rettungsmesser ist immer im Auto.








Das mit der Uhr im Taschen Messer ist nicht so besonders. 
Die geht nie richtig. 




Und ein Klassiker


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (Dienstag um 21:38)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Rettungsmesser ist immer im Auto.
> Anhang anzeigen 429339



Dieses Messer bzw. dessen gelber Griff leuchtet im Dunkeln oder? Ich finde so etwas ja stark, da bin ich Kind geblieben.


----------



## Luis2811 (Dienstag um 21:53)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kirsche könnt ich noch guten Gewissens schneiden, alle anderen Obstbäume sind hier zu selten um sie zu fällen oder reicht auch nen dicker Ast ?
> Bekannter hat noch Eibe, soll super aussehen aber der Schleifstaub is anscheinend giftig.
> Sonst gibts hier in massen nur Fichte.... Paar Eichen/Buchenwälder....
> Robinie gibts hier z.b. nur mitten im Dorf als Dekozeug.
> Ich werd die Augen offen halten, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und find was feines



Das obere ist einmal Eichen Dachlatten aus einem ca. 150 Jahre alten Stall deswegen die dunkele Farbe und ein Holz das ich im Wasser gefunden habe und das dadurch leicht gräulich ist. Da weiß ich aber leider nicht welche Holzart es war.

Unten Eiche in normal finde ich aber auch ganz schön als Griffmaterial.


----------



## Forelle74 (Dienstag um 21:53)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dieses Messer bzw. dessen gelber Griff leuchtet im Dunkeln oder? Ich finde so etwas ja stark, da bin ich Kind geblieben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429363
> 
> ...


Ja der Griff leuchtet ziemlich gut im Dunkeln. 
Dann findet man es leichter im Notfall.


----------



## Astacus74 (Mittwoch um 00:13)

Ich habe da noch zwei Teileigenbauten (Klingen gekauft) Griffe und Holzscheide selbst gebaut

das obere hat einen Griff aus Ahorn und ist in der Küche im Einsatz
das unterer hatte ich eine Zeitlang mit zum Angeln aber aufgrund der Rostanfälligkeit der Klinge habe ich es jetzt im Angelkeller







Der Griff und die Holzscheide des unteren Messers sind aus Französischen Nußbaum gefertigt, leider hat der Griff Risse gekriegt und ein/zwei Fehlstellen, was mich aber nicht stört











Ups grad gesehen die Fangriemenöse müüßte ich mal säubern 






Und hier noch ein paar Fundstücke die ich beim Angeln (extremes Niedrigwasser) gefunden habe, Mooreiche aus der Elbe, Vorderseite






Das Stück hatte ich noch nass zugeschnitten das war absolut grade, jetzt nach dem trocknen sieht es anders aus
Rückseite aus diesem Stück soll irgendwann noch ein Messergriff gefertigt werden






So schaut Flieder aus






und so Bongossie








Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (Mittwoch um 00:31)

Flieder fetzt schon....wie gemalt. 
Mooreiche sieht auch toll aus, wenn es geschliffen und geölt ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Mittwoch um 00:38)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch zwei Teileigenbauten (Klingen gekauft) Griffe und Holzscheide selbst gebaut
> 
> das obere hat einen Griff aus Ahorn und ist in der Küche im Einsatz
> das unterer hatte ich eine Zeitlang mit zum Angeln aber aufgrund der Rostanfälligkeit der Klinge habe ich es jetzt im Angelkeller
> ...


Krass, sehen richtig geil aus!


----------



## bic zip (Mittwoch um 10:34)

Als Griffmaterial finde ich Olivenholz mit am schönsten wegen der wilden Maserung.
Hab ein Taschenmesser und ein Brotmesser mit Olivengriff.
Die Maserung kommt leider nicht so rüber auf den Bildern.


----------



## bic zip (Mittwoch um 10:56)

noch ein paar Taschenmesser:

Spyderco (v.o.n.u.)
Jess Horn Lightweight (früher IMMER dabei gehabt, mit dem Messer fing eine kurze Messersammelei an)
Caly 3
Military





Benchmade
Osborne 940 (früher oft und gern genutzt)
Stryker





Emerson Commander (mit der hosentaschenfeindlichen Wave funktion)




 Klötzli Stiefelmesser Modell 7






dann noch einige von den üblichen Opinel, Schweizer, Marttiini Filiermesser


----------



## bic zip (Mittwoch um 11:10)

und als Arbeitstier, zum grillen, Kohle durchstochern usw das „offizielle BBQ Pit Boys Old Hickory“ in 10 Zoll


----------

